# The Official 2013 Fall/Fall Advantage Thread!!



## Wishes Count

Hey everyone,

I've seen a few posts here and there asking about the 2013 Fall programs so I figured we should start one of these to get to know each other and follow along throughout the application process, ask questions if need be etc!

So Introduce yourself!

I'm Kate. I am a senior at Penn State University double majoring in Advertising/PR and Sociology. I have a minor in Recreation, Park and Tourism Management and I am finally graduating in MAY 

I did Hospitality at Pop Century for Spring Advantage 2010 and returned for a Summer Alumni Program in 2011 where I did Merchandise at EPCOT, Mousegear. I went seasonal after my program but separated from the company in June because I knew I would not complete my hours needed.

I am also applying for Professional Internships. It is my dream to do Guest Relations! but there are probably many other Alumni Only one I want as well as positions in Advertising, Marketing or PR.


----------



## SecondStar2TheRight

Hi! 
My name is Taylor and I'm currently a freshman at the community college in my town in Texas; I'm studying psychology right now, hoping to transfer to a university and eventually major in psychology and minor in marine biology. 
This is the first time I will even be eligible for the College Program since I'm only 17, but will turn 18 before it actually starts.

Also, I'm a Type 1 Diabetic- do you, or anyone else who ventures into this thread, know anyone who has had a medical condition like mine do the CP? I'm a little bit nervous that it will restrain me.


----------



## disneyfan'08

Hi Katie, I can't believe you go to Penn State.  My name is Ashlie and I'm also a senior at Penn State!   I'm double-majoring in Human Development and Family Studies and Biobehavioral Health.  I'll be finally graduating in August so I'm applying for the Fall program.

I'm pretty sure one of my top choices in the hospitality role.  I'm also strongly considering applying for concierge, merchandise, recreation, and maybe character attendant?  Still kind of undecided on which roles will be my top 3.  



SecondStar2TheRight said:


> Hi!
> Also, I'm a Type 1 Diabetic- do you, or anyone else who ventures into this thread, know anyone who has had a medical condition like mine do the CP? I'm a little bit nervous that it will restrain me.



I don't know of anyone that did the program with Type 1 Diabetes, but I know of people that did it with other chronic illnesses.  I'll be doing the CP with a different chronic illness.  I'm also a little nervous about how my body will handle the CP, but I know that I really want this so I'm going for it and hoping for the best. 

Disney doesn't require disclosure so it's up to you if you want to tell your coordinators or not.  I heard that Disney is really good at accommodating people with different medical needs.


----------



## Wishes Count

> Also, I'm a Type 1 Diabetic- do you, or anyone else who ventures into this thread, know anyone who has had a medical condition like mine do the CP? I'm a little bit nervous that it will restrain me.




Yes, I can help! I have Crohn's Disease which is an autoimmune disorder. Disney is very accommodating but you need do some paperwork. Once you are accepted there will be medical accommodation documents online for you to download. They are VERY comprehensive and ask a lot of questions. I personally filled most of it out and then just had my doctor sign it, as it was about 12 pages long!

I don't know what type of accommodation you need, but one of mine is working in a climate controlled environment and taking a 10 minute break every 2 hours.  So it would restrain me from some roles, like being a lifeguard for example, And some locations, like I did Merchandise, but I worked at a store that was all inside.


After you fax them the paperwork, they review it and someone should contact you from HR. It is important that you do this as early as possible. My first program I did everything correctly and my accommodations were approved on Jan 13th, but when I got there in Feb, my managers had no idea what I was talking about. The location and role I was in could not accommodate me and I had to change roles.  

The second time I did my program, the person from HR called me about a month before and told me where I was going to be working and I was able to ask questions about the location to make sure I would be able to be accommodated. She was able to find out the answers and make sure I would be able to work there.

Your leaders/coordinators will all know that you have accommodations, but wont know the reason unless you tell them.

As for the living/housing component, If you have a handle on your condition and have been living with it for sometime I'm sure you will be fine. Just be open with your roommates. I'd also ask your doctor if they have any colleagues in the Orlando area in case something happens and you need medical assistance.

If you have more questions about the accommodation process, or anything just let me know!


----------



## Wishes Count

disneyfan'08 said:


> Hi Katie, I can't believe you go to Penn State.  My name is Ashlie and I'm also a senior at Penn State!   I'm double-majoring in Human Development and Family Studies and Biobehavioral Health.  I'll be finally graduating in August so I'm applying for the Fall program.
> 
> Hey Ashlie! Nice to meet another Nittany Lion! Send me a request on FB  http://www.facebook.com/kate.leigh.75  Also I saw you have a chronic illness, as I mentioned above I have an autoimmune disorder, if you have questions or concerns about doing the program maybe I can answer some of them. You could message me on FB about it


----------



## khancock

SecondStar2TheRight said:


> Also, I'm a Type 1 Diabetic- do you, or anyone else who ventures into this thread, know anyone who has had a medical condition like mine do the CP? I'm a little bit nervous that it will restrain me.



60,000 people work at Walt Disney World.  There are people working there with medical conditions.

My roommate was diabetic.  She had no issues.

Before someone goes down, Disney asks them to complete a medical accommodation form.  this is used for both housing and workplace accomodations.


----------



## Time Traveler

Hey, my name is Zack, and I'm currently working on an Associate's in Business Administration at a community college. Once I finish here, I'm planning on transferring to a university (most likely Christopher Newport) to major in accounting and/or management. 

Assuming I get accepted and complete the normal college program, I'm planning to apply for some professional internships a few years later.

My top 3 role choices are concierge, vacation planning, and hospitality. I grew up an hour away from Orlando and I know quite a bit about the various attractions in Central Florida, so I feel as if I'd be best in concierge (though apparently it's one of the hardest positions to get).


----------



## Tamara88

Hello everyone, I'm rather nervous about my fall endeavor. I've never been far from home without someone from my family. I also have already earned my bachelors and masters!  i never had the time to apply before and I'm hoping that I will be some of those lucky thousand!


----------



## SecondStar2TheRight

disneyfan'08 said:


> I don't know of anyone that did the program with Type 1 Diabetes, but I know of people that did it with other chronic illnesses.  I'll be doing the CP with a different chronic illness.  I'm also a little nervous about how my body will handle the CP, but I know that I really want this so I'm going for it and hoping for the best.
> 
> Disney doesn't require disclosure so it's up to you if you want to tell your coordinators or not.  I heard that Disney is really good at accommodating people with different medical needs.





Wishes Count said:


> Yes, I can help! I have Crohn's Disease which is an autoimmune disorder. Disney is very accommodating but you need do some paperwork. Once you are accepted there will be medical accommodation documents online for you to download. They are VERY comprehensive and ask a lot of questions. I personally filled most of it out and then just had my doctor sign it, as it was about 12 pages long!
> 
> I don't know what type of accommodation you need, but one of mine is working in a climate controlled environment and taking a 10 minute break every 2 hours.  So it would restrain me from some roles, like being a lifeguard for example, And some locations, like I did Merchandise, but I worked at a store that was all inside.
> 
> 
> After you fax them the paperwork, they review it and someone should contact you from HR. It is important that you do this as early as possible. My first program I did everything correctly and my accommodations were approved on Jan 13th, but when I got there in Feb, my managers had no idea what I was talking about. The location and role I was in could not accommodate me and I had to change roles.
> 
> The second time I did my program, the person from HR called me about a month before and told me where I was going to be working and I was able to ask questions about the location to make sure I would be able to be accommodated. She was able to find out the answers and make sure I would be able to work there.
> 
> Your leaders/coordinators will all know that you have accommodations, but wont know the reason unless you tell them.
> 
> As for the living/housing component, If you have a handle on your condition and have been living with it for sometime I'm sure you will be fine. Just be open with your roommates. I'd also ask your doctor if they have any colleagues in the Orlando area in case something happens and you need medical assistance.
> 
> If you have more questions about the accommodation process, or anything just let me know!



Thanks for the information! I appreciate it 



khancock said:


> 60,000 people work at Walt Disney World.  There are people working there with medical conditions.
> 
> My roommate was diabetic.  She had no issues.
> 
> Before someone goes down, Disney asks them to complete a medical accommodation form.  this is used for both housing and workplace accomodations.



I realize that a lot of people with medical conditions work there, I guess I should have worded my question differently. I meant more of personal experience- how they handled it, hardships, etc. 
Thanks for the help, too.


----------



## Ravenscroft

Hey everyone! My name's Beth and I go to a state college in New York. I'm majoring in computer art with a concentrations in digital paint and animation. I want to do the Fall program but..to be honest I'm super nervous and scared. 

I think the role I want the most is attractions. I'd love to do GMR or Jungle Cruise because spieling would be super fun for me, but there are a lot of other attractions I'd love to work at too.


----------



## jenniy122

Hello!  I'm Jen, I'm graduating from Columbia College Chicago this semester, so this is my one and only chance to do the CP. I'm hoping to do costuming, as that's what I'm majoring in, but attractions sounds like fun too. I'm worried only because working for Disney is my dream job and I've wanted to do this for 6 years now, and I just really want it.


----------



## charliebartlett

Hi guys!  My name is Ali, and I'm currently a sophomore tackling my general education courses at my local community college, with hopes to transfer to a four year school to major in Marketing and Public Relations. I've been dreaming and planning to do the DCP for the past 3 years, and now that 2013 is here, I can't believe it's all happening!

Ideally, I would love to work in Merchandising - guest interaction is a must for me! Though I wouldn't mind accepting a role in PhotoPass, Hospitality, or Attractions either.


----------



## DisneyGinger

Hi everyone!  I'm Jess and I go to a small private school in Virginia.  

I am a senior Theatre Performance major and Communication Studies minor.  I am graduating this May (yes!) so this is my only chance to apply for the program.  

I'm hoping to apply for Fall Advantage and my top 3 choices are Attractions (Jungle Cruise), Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess, and Character Attendant.


----------



## CaptainKat

Hi! I'm Kat, and I'm a senior (graduating in May, finally!) at Smith College with a double major in Engineering and Theatre.  My theatre concentration is design, but it is my dream to be a performer.

I'm still unsure of whether I'm applying for Fall or Fall Advantage (there is a summer equity theatre up here that I worked with this past summer and may be working for again, we'll see), but I know I'll have to decide soon!

My dream role would be as a character performer, but I know that as an overweight gal, my chances are slim to none there.  I'd be happy in just about any role, but am particularly interested in Attractions, PhotoPass, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess, and Costuming.

I'm super excited for applications to come out, and I really hope I get in, as it's my only chance of doing the program.  I had to wait until I graduated to participate because my school doesn't recognize the CP and wouldn't let me take a semester off and come back.


----------



## leeg229

Hi everyone! I'm Gerry and I have an AS in Business Administration. I'm currently attending Stockton College majoring in Marketing. I'm an alumni of the CP spring adv 2012 merch. 
To everyone who is nervous or scared about leaving home, just know I was the same way. But after I got down there I made so many great friends I honestly never had time to be homesick. Plus skyping with my family once in a while helped a lot. 

My top three choices for roles change every few days but as of right now they are Merch, attractions, and recreation. 



> Also, I'm a Type 1 Diabetic- do you, or anyone else who ventures into this thread, know anyone who has had a medical condition like mine do the CP? I'm a little bit nervous that it will restrain me.



My best friend on the program had crohn's disease and the leaders were very accommodating and understanding. I had to drive her to the hospital one time but besides that she had no problems. Like the previous poster said just give everyone important like your leaders and roommates and your significant other a heads up and you're good. You'll find everyone is very understanding. As long as you know how to handle your condition you'll have no problems.


----------



## KWollen

Hello everyone! 

My name is Kayla and I attend American Public University. I am earning my degree in Hospitality Management and will be graduating around May of next year. I am very excited about applying for the College program! 

My top three choices are hospitality, bell service dispatch/greeter, and concierge, I am debating on rather I would like to do vacation planner or not.

 I applied back in September of last year and did not get accepted so hopefully it will be different this time around!


----------



## LauraLynn

Another Fall 2013 Hopeful! I'm 25 and I attend Full Sail University Online. So I'll be taking classes online as well as the DCP, I'm excited though.

My interests are Character Attendant, Photopass Photographer and Full Service F&B.

I actually worked at Disney as a Full Timer back 2007 but ran into some transportation issues. I only worked there for 6 mo. So I really hope that doesn't effect my chances. I contacted recruiting and they said it shouldn't, just depends on my rehire status. 

I do have a question, maybe someone can answer...I know certain roles fill up fast, and I don't want to diminish my chances to get accepted because the roles I requested weren't available. Any particular role suggestions?

I did QSFB back in 2007 and it was okay. I loved who I worked with, but I was put in a REALLY busy location, and I didn't get to interact with the guests as much.

Counting down the days til February!


----------



## BeckerzCP09

Hey everyone I'm Rebecca / Becky and i'm so excited for apps to come out already!

I've done the program before back for fall advant 09 at WDW

but this time I really want DLR, though i'm applying to both parks

Roles I would like: Attractions, Photopass, Character Attend. , or Merch


----------



## jacensolo3

Hey guys!  

My name is Brandon and I hope you are all doing fantastic  I applied for the first program I was eligible for last time around but missed out on the program. Hopefully applications will be up soon and we'll all have great luck in getting in! 

I'm hoping to do hospitality, attractions, or merchandising but honestly I'll take any job I just really want the chance to get to work at Disney  Can't wait to meet all of you guys 

Oh and also I'm studying education at the local community college and hope to transfer to Flagler college in St. Augustine right after the program ends


----------



## littlelionsam

hi everyone! my name is sam (as you can tell from my username, haha). im currently a junior at new paltz in new york, and i've been looking forward to applying to the DCP since last year  im looking to do fall 2013, my top 3 choices are attractions, character attendant, and merchandise! i might audition for character performer, but im not sure yet. super excited!


----------



## littlelionsam

oh, also, im not 100% about this, but the campus rep at my school told me they were becoming more selective this year, which makes me more nervous about applying. does anybody know anything about that?


----------



## AliSW

I feel like they always say things like that. I have no idea though, I hope not!


----------



## Hollsey

Hi guys!

I'm Holly, and I'm a fifth year English - Creative Writing major at the University of Cincinnati. I'm also technically working on my Certificate in Film and Media Studies, but I won't complete it on time. I'm set to graduate in April at long last and I am so excited!  

I did my first CP on the Fall Quarter Advantage in 2010, working Quick Service at Intermission Food Court at All Star Music Resort and I absolutely loved every minute of it! I went Seasonal but the week that I went back to get my 40 hours was the exact week I got my letter in the mail notifying me of the changes, so I had to quit because of my school schedule. But I'm excited about having a new role!

This time around I'll be doing the Fall Program so I can take part in a really great family vacation we're planning and save up a little bit more money, but I'm hoping to go FT (or at least PT/Seasonal) after my program is over so we'll see! I'll work basically anything aside from Life Guard and Entertainment, but I'd really prefer not to do QSR again and I'd like to stay out of the Resorts, only because I've done it before and I'm curious to compare my experiences of working in a resort to working at a park. 

I'm excited to meet everyone and hopefully make more friends this time around!


----------



## pipermae

Hi everyone! I'm Kadye and I'm a senior at the University of Memphis. I did the CP for the fall 2011 semester in Attractions at Rock 'N' Roller Coaster. I'm applying for PIs and CP for the Fall 2013 semester. I'm a Business Administration major and I'm concentrating in Hospitality and Resort Management so I'd like to focus on the hotel aspects this go around if it works out.  Nice to "meet" everyone!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Glad to see that Kate got a FA 2013 thread up! 

Bonjour, je suis Josh. I'm currently studying for my double major in Engineering and Biology at the local Engineering Uni in hopes of one day becoming an Imagineer, and other wonderful aspirations. 

I'm currently a CM, and absolutely _love_ it!

Looking forward to the application process starting soon. Looking forward to Fall Advantage and making new friends! 

Best of luck, and Have a Most Magical Day!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Hey guys! I'm Emily and I'm a senior psychology major at the University of Oklahoma, and I'm graduating this summer! I've been dying to do the CP ever since I was in high school, but it was never convenient for me to take off a semester from school. After graduating I'm planning to go to nursing school, so now was the perfect time to do the CP. If I don't get accepted, I'm planning on taking classes next fall at a community college (prereqs for nursing school) and applying again for next spring. 

I have a friend that did the CP for fall 2012 and she just extended her program for this spring. I have to say, I'm so jealous of her and seeing all of her pictures/statuses on facebook just makes me want to do the program more and more!


----------



## TerdFerguson18

Hi guys! My name is Brady. I'm a Senior at UW-Whitewater in Music Education. I wasn't able to do the CP before because of the way my major works. But I'm finally finished with the music aspect of my degree as far as classes go, and thankfully I can do the program as long as I get in for this fall. 

I'm SOOOOOOOOO SUPER excited and hope all of us get in!!! I'd love to do the advantage program and move down right after finals. My sister did the program once upon a time and eventually went full time without finishing school. She had a few roles at Splash Mountain and Kilimanjaro Safaris, as well as Characters and a few parades. If I had my pick I'd either be a character (not face) or a driver at Kilimanjaro as well. 

Glad to meet all of you and like I said I hope we all get in and have the time of our lives!


----------



## Alexis Green

Hello! My name is Cassie and I am a senior at Michigan State University. I am studying Zoology with a concentration in animal behavior and neurobiology. I have been waiting forever to sign up to do the college program, but every year something has bumped with it. 

I would love to be part of the Fall Advantage, and hopefully afterward get into the professional internships. Looking forward to applying, but I am extremely nervous!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Welcome everyone! Glad to see we've got quite the interesting lot here.

So I am quite curious, what are everyone's top role decisions, and why?

Also, what is your purpose or insight into participating in the Disney College Program?

Interested to see all the wonderful places people are going!

Have a Most Magical Day!


----------



## sportsguy2315

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Welcome everyone! Glad to see we've got quite the interesting lot here.
> 
> So I am quite curious, what are everyone's top role decisions, and why?
> 
> Also, what is your purpose or insight into participating in the Disney College Program?
> 
> Interested to see all the wonderful places people are going!
> 
> Have a Most Magical Day!



1. This will be my 2nd time at my rodeo, so preferably something different than what I did (QSFB).

2. The College Program is, in a word, awesome...if you have the right mindset. I recommend going later in your college career. Odds are you'll see it as what it is (A job) versus a giant frat party.


----------



## Wishes Count

sportsguy2315 said:


> 2. The College Program is, in a word, awesome...if you have the right mindset. I recommend going later in your college career. Odds are you'll see it as what it is (A job) versus a giant frat party.



I agree, if you are over 21 you can live in a non-wellness apartment with older CPs. I found most of my problems where from roommates who were just too immature to be living away from home. You don't realize it but those 2 years between 18 and 20 really make a difference!

It was one of the best experiences of my life, yes sometimes the hours were long or inconvenient, you might wear a funny costume, guests will get mad at you for things you can't control, they pay was minimum wage and there are a lot of housing rules, but overall I had a great time and made friends all over the world! Clearly I enjoyed it as I want to return and make FL my home!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

For anyone interested in the Disney College Program, Disney Professional Internships, Disney Culinary Program, and Disney International Program, the following communication was sent out:



> *Recruitment Dates*
> 
> *Disney College Program*
> The online application will be available in early February on disneycollegeprogram.com. Disney College Program Character Performer auditions will take place in March (specific dates, times, and locations are to be determined).
> 
> *Disney Professional Internships*
> Summer-only Professional Internships are posted now on disneyinterns.com. Postings for Management Internships will appear late January. Fall Professional Internships, including internships only available to Disney College Program Alumni, will be posted in early February.
> 
> *Disney Culinary Program*
> Culinary and Baking/Pastry students may now apply for this program on disneyculinaryprogram.com.
> 
> *Disney International Programs*
> Please visit disneyinternationalprograms.com and contact the in-country agency to inquire about available opportunities.



For anyone looking for the message in it's entirety it can be found here!


----------



## PrincessTor

Hi all! My name is Tori and I am currently a sophomore at Wake Forest University in North Carolina, double majoring in sociology and psychology with a minor in health & human services. I am hoping to be accepted to the DCP for Fall 2013! I'm still not sure which roles interest me the most, but I am leaning toward attractions, character attendant, and concierge as my top 3 (but will accept almost anything!). I have been looking forward to doing the DCP for a LONG time, and I'm so excited to finally apply!!


----------



## AnnaChristine

Hello all! My name is Anna, and I'm a fall 2013 hopeful! I attend BYU-Idaho, and I'm studying exercise physiology. I had a few questions for people that have already done it or have a lot of information. haha! 

Does any know if Disney has come out wit the official dates of the program? 

What is your favorite role? Or what is your first pick and why?

Which park is your favorite and why?

Any advice on the web-based interview or the phone interview?

Can you tell I'm slightly freaking out about all this? Haha! Thanks for all your help, guys! I am beyond excited to apply!


----------



## Wishes Count

AnnaChristine said:


> Hello all! My name is Anna, and I'm a fall 2013 hopeful! I attend BYU-Idaho, and I'm studying exercise physiology. I had a few questions for people that have already done it or have a lot of information. haha!
> 
> Does any know if Disney has come out wit the official dates of the program?
> 
> What is your favorite role? Or what is your first pick and why?
> 
> Which park is your favorite and why?
> 
> Any advice on the web-based interview or the phone interview?
> 
> Can you tell I'm slightly freaking out about all this? Haha! Thanks for all your help, guys! I am beyond excited to apply!



Hi Anna! 

They don't release official dates of the program until you are accepted. Fall Advantage runs from about June to Jan and regular Fall runs from around the end of Aug to Jan. Once you are accepted you can see what arrival and departure dates are available for you to select from.

As for the Web Based Interview, it is important to carefully read each question as they will ask the same ones in reverse. For example "I am always on time" or "I am never on time" you want to make sure you are answering them the say way (In this case whatever answer means you are always on time)  Also try to think of the questions in regards to work, you might not always be on time when meeting friends but they want to know about work related things. Don't over analyze each question, just go with your first reaction and move on. Lots of people say you shouldn't pick "neutral" as a lot of answers but I don't know how true that is

For the phone interview, they will probably talk about your top 3-4 role choices. Most of the time they will ask why you want to do the CP or work for Disney and might ask you general questions based on your previous work history. Things like "Did you have to use a lot of cash handling skills when you worked at Target?". Other questions might deal with living away from home or with roommates. They might ask you if you want to do Custodial, Quick Service Food and Housekeeping, if you don't want to do those roles don't be afraid to tell them, it won't hurt your chances. Most important is to relax and SMILE! They can hear it in your voice! The interviewers are upbeat and put you at ease, so don't be nervous!

Good Luck!


----------



## TheHundredth

HI! I'm Austin Anderson, I'm 19, a freshman at a local community college/tech school. I'm currently working towards an LPN and I really hope to shoot for Fall Advantage!




Also I would like to ask if you have any advice for a first time applicant.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

AnnaChristine said:


> Hello all! My name is Anna, and I'm a fall 2013 hopeful! I attend BYU-Idaho, and I'm studying exercise physiology. I had a few questions for people that have already done it or have a lot of information. haha!
> 
> Does any know if Disney has come out wit the official dates of the program?
> 
> What is your favorite role? Or what is your first pick and why?
> 
> Which park is your favorite and why?
> 
> Any advice on the web-based interview or the phone interview?
> 
> Can you tell I'm slightly freaking out about all this? Haha! Thanks for all your help, guys! I am beyond excited to apply!


Hey Anna, and Welcome!

1. Fall Advantage is going to run from June to January, whereas Fall is going to run from August/September to January. As Kate mentioned, your arrival and departure dates will vary depending on what your preferences/availability.

2. Everyone has their favourite role, just find what you would enjoy making Magic with the most!

3. I find all the parks to be amazing, but really try to find which is your favourite. What are your favourite rides? What sort of environment do you enjoy being in?

4. Advice for the Web-Based interview is to answer the questions as honestly as possibly, and when in doubt go with your gut. Casting is looking for what your strengths and weaknesses are, but think logically. Advice for the phone interview is to be prepared well before the day of! I've posted several links around here for practice interviews and everything else. The Disney Programs blog also has an information guide. I'm considering opening up a few Skype calls if anyone is interested in practicing as it would be a positive!

Best of luck!



TheHundredth said:


> HI! I'm Austin Anderson, I'm 19, a freshman at a local community college/tech school. I'm currently working towards an LPN and I really hope to shoot for Fall Advantage!
> 
> Also I would like to ask if you have any advice for a first time applicant.


Bonjour, Austin! Welcome!

My advice for a first-time applicant would be ask any and all questions that may come to mind! Don't be afraid to be outgoing. I'd also reccommend reading the older questions threads that are on the boards, as well as the Disney Programs Blog.

Have a Most Magical Day!


----------



## AnnaChristine

Wishes Count said:


> Hi Anna!
> 
> They don't release official dates of the program until you are accepted. Fall Advantage runs from about June to Jan and regular Fall runs from around the end of Aug to Jan. Once you are accepted you can see what arrival and departure dates are available for you to select from.
> 
> As for the Web Based Interview, it is important to carefully read each question as they will ask the same ones in reverse. For example "I am always on time" or "I am never on time" you want to make sure you are answering them the say way (In this case whatever answer means you are always on time)  Also try to think of the questions in regards to work, you might not always be on time when meeting friends but they want to know about work related things. Don't over analyze each question, just go with your first reaction and move on. Lots of people say you shouldn't pick "neutral" as a lot of answers but I don't know how true that is
> 
> For the phone interview, they will probably talk about your top 3-4 role choices. Most of the time they will ask why you want to do the CP or work for Disney and might ask you general questions based on your previous work history. Things like "Did you have to use a lot of cash handling skills when you worked at Target?". Other questions might deal with living away from home or with roommates. They might ask you if you want to do Custodial, Quick Service Food and Housekeeping, if you don't want to do those roles don't be afraid to tell them, it won't hurt your chances. Most important is to relax and SMILE! They can hear it in your voice! The interviewers are upbeat and put you at ease, so don't be nervous!
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you so much! So, you said that they might ask me if I would be willing to do Custodial, quick service food, and housekeeping, and how if i said no, it wouldn't hurt my chances. The thing is, is I obviously rather do other things before I do any of those three, but if i can't, then I rather do custodial than not get in. Does that make sense? So should I put that I'm somewhat interested in custodial on my application? Or do you think they will automatically put me into custodial if I put it on my application?


----------



## Wishes Count

AnnaChristine said:


> Thank you so much! So, you said that they might ask me if I would be willing to do Custodial, quick service food, and housekeeping, and how if i said no, it wouldn't hurt my chances. The thing is, is I obviously rather do other things before I do any of those three, but if i can't, then I rather do custodial than not get in. Does that make sense? So should I put that I'm somewhat interested in custodial on my application? Or do you think they will automatically put me into custodial if I put it on my application?



On the application you are able to rank roles based on your interest from No interest to high interest. If you really have no interest in doing those roles and would not be happy in those roles I would pick "no interest." Otherwise select "low interest". This doesn't mean they would automatically stick you in one of those roles if you say you are interested, it's just that there are a lot of spots to fill for those roles.  I think as long as you have interest in enough other roles you should be fine. I selected pretty much all the roles other than those and lifeguard. 

Also my roommate worked custodial and absolutely loved it. You have very little managerial supervision and spend most of your time walking around talking to guests. Just wanted to let you know in case you were on the fence about it.


----------



## TheHundredth

Does anyone know the odds of being picked your first time applying? I had a few friends that didn't get it until their 2nd time...
That makes me really nervous. I actually want this more than anything right now, and I intend on showing that.


----------



## CMHopeful!

Hello, fellow DCP hopefuls! My name is Marissa, and I have been dreaming of the day I can apply to the college program since middle school. 

I am currently a first semester senior, theatre major- tech/design track, at Rowan University in NJ. If I get into the Fall '13 CP, I am hoping to complete my undergrad between taking several summer classes & the credits I would receive from doing the program. Basically, I want to graduate ASAP so that I will have the chance to either extend my program OR achieve my dream PI...the summer technical theatre internship. 

If Disney accepts me, I am hoping it is just the start to my working for the most magical place on earth for the rest of my life!!!!!!

The top roles I would like are attractions, photopass, and costuming. 
However, I will basically take anything Disney will offer me to get the chance to work for the Mouse & meet some incredible people. 

Questions: Unfortunately there aren't many backstage jobs available for the CP aside from costuming, but even then it isn't necessarily "theatrical costuming" that most people would assume. So if I accepted a job in a different field, would I be hurting my chances of getting a PI to do with theatre? Am I better off trying to be a character attendant or something of that nature to get to know CMS in the entertainment field? I'M SO NERVOUS...THIS KS MY DREAM FUTURE PEOPLE!? Lol Sorry everyone, just super excited. 

Lastly, I can't get onto my dashboard and they haven't sent me a password recovery yet???  can anyone help? I'm so worried that I won't be able to apply because I can't create a new account, since I have applied for a PI in the past. I want to apply the second the app opens, so I need to fix this ASAP. 

Well, now that I have sufficiently introduced myself- I wish everyone luck & pixie dust on application day. I hope to meet you all in August!!!


----------



## ValiantHeart

Hey guys, I'm Katie!

I'm a freshman at Texas A&M-Corpus and I'll be applying for Fall 2013. I applied for Spring 2012 but was ultimately rejected, so I'm applying again for this next semester, which will actually end up working out better for me anyway. I'm a Chemistry/Theater double major with a minor in Vocal Performance, and my top three roles are Character Performer (hah, yeah right!), Character Attendant, and Attractions! It's nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Wishes Count

TheHundredth said:


> Does anyone know the odds of being picked your first time applying? I had a few friends that didn't get it until their 2nd time...
> That makes me really nervous. I actually want this more than anything right now, and I intend on showing that.



I was accepted the first time applying. I think it really depends on the roles you select and how you come across in your interview. 



CMHopeful! said:


> Hello, fellow DCP hopefuls! My name is Marissa, and I have been dreaming of the day I can apply to the college program since middle school.
> 
> I am currently a first semester senior, theatre major- tech/design track, at Rowan University in NJ. If I get into the Fall '13 CP, I am hoping to complete my undergrad between taking several summer classes & the credits I would receive from doing the program. Basically, I want to graduate ASAP so that I will have the chance to either extend my program OR achieve my dream PI...the summer technical theatre internship.
> 
> If Disney accepts me, I am hoping it is just the start to my working for the most magical place on earth for the rest of my life!!!!!!
> 
> The top roles I would like are attractions, photopass, and costuming.
> However, I will basically take anything Disney will offer me to get the chance to work for the Mouse & meet some incredible people.
> 
> Questions: Unfortunately there aren't many backstage jobs available for the CP aside from costuming, but even then it isn't necessarily "theatrical costuming" that most people would assume. So if I accepted a job in a different field, would I be hurting my chances of getting a PI to do with theatre? Am I better off trying to be a character attendant or something of that nature to get to know CMS in the entertainment field? I'M SO NERVOUS...THIS KS MY DREAM FUTURE PEOPLE!? Lol Sorry everyone, just super excited.
> 
> Lastly, I can't get onto my dashboard and they haven't sent me a password recovery yet???  can anyone help? I'm so worried that I won't be able to apply because I can't create a new account, since I have applied for a PI in the past. I want to apply the second the app opens, so I need to fix this ASAP.
> 
> Well, now that I have sufficiently introduced myself- I wish everyone luck & pixie dust on application day. I hope to meet you all in August!!!



I don't think it would hurt your chances of getting into your field if you did a CP in a non entertainment line of buisness. Most CP roles don't match what people are studying anyway. I know someone who was a lifeguard on his CP and now is doing a Public Relations PI. CP is generally seen as a way for you to get your foot in the door, learn about the company and what it's values are.  You can always use your leaders as a resource and see if they know anyone who works in entertainment that you could network with or possible job shadow.

As for your dashboard account, I think you just might need to wait and make a new one.





ValiantHeart said:


> Hey guys, I'm Katie!
> 
> I'm a freshman at Texas A&M-Corpus and I'll be applying for Fall 2013. I applied for Spring 2012 but was ultimately rejected, so I'm applying again for this next semester, which will actually end up working out better for me anyway. I'm a Chemistry/Theater double major with a minor in Vocal Performance, and my top three roles are Character Performer (hah, yeah right!), Character Attendant, and Attractions! It's nice to meet everyone!



Welcome! If you want character performer I say you head to an audition and go for it! You never know what could happen!


----------



## KWollen

I want to do the hospitality PI after the college program, by for that u have to have three months experience working in a hotel if I do the college program but don't get the front desk or concierge could I still do the hospitality PI?


----------



## PrincessTor

CMHopeful! said:


> Hello, fellow DCP hopefuls! My name is Marissa, and I have been dreaming of the day I can apply to the college program since middle school.
> 
> I am currently a first semester senior, theatre major- tech/design track, at Rowan University in NJ. If I get into the Fall '13 CP, I am hoping to complete my undergrad between taking several summer classes & the credits I would receive from doing the program. Basically, I want to graduate ASAP so that I will have the chance to either extend my program OR achieve my dream PI...the summer technical theatre internship.
> 
> If Disney accepts me, I am hoping it is just the start to my working for the most magical place on earth for the rest of my life!!!!!!
> 
> The top roles I would like are attractions, photopass, and costuming.
> However, I will basically take anything Disney will offer me to get the chance to work for the Mouse & meet some incredible people.
> 
> Questions: Unfortunately there aren't many backstage jobs available for the CP aside from costuming, but even then it isn't necessarily "theatrical costuming" that most people would assume. So if I accepted a job in a different field, would I be hurting my chances of getting a PI to do with theatre? Am I better off trying to be a character attendant or something of that nature to get to know CMS in the entertainment field? I'M SO NERVOUS...THIS KS MY DREAM FUTURE PEOPLE!? Lol Sorry everyone, just super excited.
> 
> Lastly, I can't get onto my dashboard and they haven't sent me a password recovery yet???  can anyone help? I'm so worried that I won't be able to apply because I can't create a new account, since I have applied for a PI in the past. I want to apply the second the app opens, so I need to fix this ASAP.
> 
> Well, now that I have sufficiently introduced myself- I wish everyone luck & pixie dust on application day. I hope to meet you all in August!!!




Oh my gosh Marissa, you go to Rowan?! I am from Washington Township, NJ! Unfortunately I go to college in North Carolina, but still come home to TWP So rare to meet another person from that area!


----------



## CMHopeful!

PrincessTor said:


> Oh my gosh Marissa, you go to Rowan?! I am from Washington Township, NJ! Unfortunately I go to college in North Carolina, but still come home to TWP So rare to meet another person from that area!



That's awesome!! Yeah, I'm originally an hour and a half north of Rowan, but I kind of know what area you're from. Are you applying for the fall too?


----------



## CMHopeful!

Wishes Count said:


> I was accepted the first time applying. I think it really depends on the roles you select and how you come across in your interview.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would hurt your chances of getting into your field if you did a CP in a non entertainment line of buisness. Most CP roles don't match what people are studying anyway. I know someone who was a lifeguard on his CP and now is doing a Public Relations PI. CP is generally seen as a way for you to get your foot in the door, learn about the company and what it's values are.  You can always use your leaders as a resource and see if they know anyone who works in entertainment that you could network with or possible job shadow.
> 
> As for your dashboard account, I think you just might need to wait and make a new one.
> 
> Thank you for your help!! That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Hello everyone! My name's Lyanne and I'm a current college senior graduating this May. 

I've done the CP before (as you can see on my signature) so feel free to ask me anything about those roles. I'll be happy to help! 

I was originally planning on applying for a PI or MI but after lots of thought I've realized that what will benefit me most right now is to do a CP and then apply for a PI.

This time around I'm really interested in applying for concierge or hospitality. I'm also considering FSFB. I still haven't made up my mind if I want to apply for my old roles. Even though I enjoyed them both immensely, I really want to try a different role and work at a resort. 

That's all I can think of to say for now! It's always nice to meet other people on the same boat!


----------



## CMHopeful!

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> Hello everyone! My name's Lyanne and I'm a current college senior graduating this May.
> 
> I've done the CP before (as you can see on my signature) so feel free to ask me anything about those roles. I'll be happy to help!
> 
> I was originally planning on applying for a PI or MI but after lots of thought I've realized that what will benefit me most right now is to do a CP and then apply for a PI.
> 
> This time around I'm really interested in applying for concierge or hospitality. I'm also considering FSFB. I still haven't made up my mind if I want to apply for my old roles. Even though I enjoyed them both immensely, I really want to try a different role and work at a resort.
> 
> That's all I can think of to say for now! It's always nice to meet other people on the same boat!



Hi Lyanne! I love your name- it's kind of like my niece's middle name, but hers is spelt Leigh-Ann (mine and my mom's middle names combined.  

What advice would you have for someone who is hoping for a position as a photopass photographer? Also, were you ever inside?


----------



## vickalamode

Wishes Count said:


> I did Hospitality at Pop Century for Spring Advantage 2010



I did Spring 2010 too! I was in Mousekeeping at the All Star Resort...usually Music, but worked at all 3. 

My name is Stephanie and I am 23...I'm in round 2 of college after not being able to find a career I enjoyed the first time. I'm currently taking prerequesites for nursing school, and will be finished with them Mid-August, when I can apply for nursing school. This makes Fall 2013 the PERFECT time for me to do another CP, because I will be in-between schools for at least the semester. 

I loved the CP, but HATED mousekeeping, so this time I am going to be way more picky about the roles I will be willing to do. I really want to do something with more guest interaction so that I can create lots of magic for the guests. I would love to do BBB.


----------



## carly3592

Hello everybody!!!!!!
My name is Carly, I'm currently a junior in college (but I use that word loosely because I doubt I'm graduating next year!), and I'm going to apply for Fall Advantage 2013!!!  I went down for FA 2012 but unfortunately I had to self-term shortly after I got down there for personal reason.  But everything's cool now and I'm so excited to re-apply!!!!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

CMHopeful! said:


> Hi Lyanne! I love your name- it's kind of like my niece's middle name, but hers is spelt Leigh-Ann (mine and my mom's middle names combined.
> 
> What advice would you have for someone who is hoping for a position as a photopass photographer? Also, were you ever inside?



Thank you! Your niece has a cool middle name! 

Now for advice:
During the phone interview for my first program even though I stated that Photopass was one of my top choices the only question I got asked specifically of the role was if I had experience with cameras. (I didn't actually remember that, had to look for my old blog that I stopped writing in after I got to FL but now I wish I hadn't ) Anyway, maybe my answer of "yes, I own a DSLR camera and have taken a photography course" wasn't that impressive. 
Looking back, I think I should've expressed more interest in the role throughout the entire interview but I don't regret getting QSFB because I loved it.

It was only when I decided to extend that I got Photopass and I'm sure that my super clean record card had a lot to do with that. I don't know all that they take into consideration when you apply to extend but when I applied I only had GSF cards on my record card.

So ultimately, my advice is to express great interest in the role when you interview and if you extend, have a clean record card.

*Was I ever inside?*

Yes!
Once you get View trained (where you print out pictures for guests) and character trained there will be plenty of opportunities for being indoors. Though that depends on which park you work at and how many character locations are indoors.

I hope that helps! Let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## cagirl4life

Hi I am Callie!  I am graduating in May with a degree in Mechanical Engineering and minor in Mathematics. I am in the process of applying for PI's but I also want to apply for Fall CP. I applied during for Fall 2010 originally for DLR and did not get it (there was a problem with my housing request I am pretty sure). Now that I am graduating I want to have another round of applying for PI's. My top 3 choices are Attractions, Character Performer, and Photopass. 

I am really nervous because if I do not get a PI, I really want to get this and my phone skills are not great (also problem for the PIs). SO any helpful hints when I get to that point?


----------



## Wishes Count

cagirl4life said:


> Hi I am Callie!  I am graduating in May with a degree in Mechanical Engineering and minor in Mathematics. I am in the process of applying for PI's but I also want to apply for Fall CP. I applied during for Fall 2010 originally for DLR and did not get it (there was a problem with my housing request I am pretty sure). Now that I am graduating I want to have another round of applying for PI's. My top 3 choices are Attractions, Character Performer, and Photopass.
> 
> I am really nervous because if I do not get a PI, I really want to get this and my phone skills are not great (also problem for the PIs). SO any helpful hints when I get to that point?



I think the phone interview for the CP isn't that bad. You just need to try to relax and SMILE! They can hear it in your voice. All of my interviewers have been very upbeat and put me at ease. Try to think of what they might ask you and jot some bullet points down. Don't write yourself a script because that will sound rehearsed!

They will ask you questions like why you want to work for Disney, some related to your roles, basic questions about your previous jobs. Sometimes its like "Did you have to handle money at XXXX" but other times its "Tell me about what you did at XXX" They also ask about working in the FL heat, living with roommates. I was asked to describe a time I had to work on a team to accomplish something, and if I prefered to work in a busy or laid back environment.

Most important though is to just relax, don't be afraid to pause for a few seconds to think about the question or ask them to repeat the question. 

Good Luck! I'm applying for PIs too!


----------



## pipermae

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Welcome everyone! Glad to see we've got quite the interesting lot here.
> 
> So I am quite curious, what are everyone's top role decisions, and why?
> 
> Also, what is your purpose or insight into participating in the Disney College Program?
> 
> Interested to see all the wonderful places people are going!
> 
> Have a Most Magical Day!



My first time I did Attractions, this time I would like to focus on the hotel aspect since I am a hospitality major and am graduating in May. I'd love to work front desk or concierge.


----------



## cagirl4life

Wishes Count said:


> I think the phone interview for the CP isn't that bad. You just need to try to relax and SMILE! They can hear it in your voice. All of my interviewers have been very upbeat and put me at ease. Try to think of what they might ask you and jot some bullet points down. Don't write yourself a script because that will sound rehearsed!
> 
> They will ask you questions like why you want to work for Disney, some related to your roles, basic questions about your previous jobs. Sometimes its like "Did you have to handle money at XXXX" but other times its "Tell me about what you did at XXX" They also ask about working in the FL heat, living with roommates. I was asked to describe a time I had to work on a team to accomplish something, and if I prefered to work in a busy or laid back environment.
> 
> Most important though is to just relax, don't be afraid to pause for a few seconds to think about the question or ask them to repeat the question.
> 
> Good Luck! I'm applying for PIs too!



Thanks!! I saw you on the other board and I think in the facebook group! Good Luck to you too!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> So ultimately, my advice is to express great interest in the role when you interview and if you extend, have a clean record card.


Lyanne! When you say "express great interest" should I go into great detail into what I want out of the role? Any other things I should mention if I want a specific role?



cagirl4life said:


> I am really nervous because if I do not get a PI, I really want to get this and my phone skills are not great (also problem for the PIs). SO any helpful hints when I get to that point?


Yes, another Engineer!

Have you been to College Program Character Auditions? It's quite fun, really. It looks like a majority of the 2013 Fall and Fall Advantage Dates have been announced as well!

Practice, Practice, Practice! There's bound to be a friend (or anyone) that would be willing to have a practice interview with you. I'd recommend writing a few little bullets, not full sentences for reminders of anything you might need. Remember to smile, as it can be heard through your voice.



pipermae said:


> My first time I did Attractions, this time I would like to focus on the hotel aspect since I am a hospitality major and am graduating in May. I'd love to work front desk or concierge.


If you don't mind me asking, where was your role for attractions at? Front Desk and Concierge Roles really sound quite fascinating as you'd have a lot of wonderful guest interactions. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## cagirl4life

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Yes, another Engineer!
> 
> Have you been to College Program Character Auditions? It's quite fun, really. It looks like a majority of the 2013 Fall and Fall Advantage Dates have been announced as well!
> 
> Practice, Practice, Practice! There's bound to be a friend (or anyone) that would be willing to have a practice interview with you. I'd recommend writing a few little bullets, not full sentences for reminders of anything you might need. Remember to smile, as it can be heard through your voice.



I have never been to a CP Character audition but I have be to a bunch of dance auditions (hoping to make it to LA to try out for So You Think You Can Dance also) so I am fairly decent in an audition situation. I also have a couple friends who have worked as character performers in WDW and Cruise line so I have some people to get advice from.

Thanks! I plan on practicing! I have gotten better with phone stuff since the last time I applied so hopeful that will help. I am not to nervous for the interview for CP as I am for my PI interviews. I at least have an idea of what is asked and kinda what they want from people on CP where in my PIs I don't have a huge idea. And not many people on boards are applying for those (which is hopeful there is not a ton of people applying )


----------



## pipermae

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Lyanne! When you say "express great interest" should I go into great detail into what I want out of the role? Any other things I should mention if I want a specific role?
> 
> 
> Yes, another Engineer!
> 
> Have you been to College Program Character Auditions? It's quite fun, really. It looks like a majority of the 2013 Fall and Fall Advantage Dates have been announced as well!
> 
> Practice, Practice, Practice! There's bound to be a friend (or anyone) that would be willing to have a practice interview with you. I'd recommend writing a few little bullets, not full sentences for reminders of anything you might need. Remember to smile, as it can be heard through your voice.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where was your role for attractions at? Front Desk and Concierge Roles really sound quite fascinating as you'd have a lot of wonderful guest interactions.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Hi! I worked as an Attractions Hostess at Rock 'N' Roller Coaster starring Aerosmith at DHS. I *LOVED* it.


----------



## ValiantHeart

I just came up with a question that is kind of bugging me, because I'm sure I've read the answer to it somewhere but I can't find it.

One of my top choices is Character Performer, and I plan on attending the audition in Austin on March 23rd. However, if I do my phone interview and everything, do I have to wait until after the auditions to hear anything? Like, could they offer me something else before the auditions even happen, or is me saying one of my top choices is character attendant basically setting me up for a "pended" status?

Part of this is impatience to just know if I got accepted or not, but part of it is also because I need to know before the second week in April because I need to renew the lease on my apartment, and if Character Performer will set back me knowing, I may have to think twice about putting it as a top choice.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wishes Count

ValiantHeart said:


> I just came up with a question that is kind of bugging me, because I'm sure I've read the answer to it somewhere but I can't find it.
> 
> One of my top choices is Character Performer, and I plan on attending the audition in Austin on March 23rd. However, if I do my phone interview and everything, do I have to wait until after the auditions to hear anything? Like, could they offer me something else before the auditions even happen, or is me saying one of my top choices is character attendant basically setting me up for a "pended" status?
> 
> Part of this is impatience to just know if I got accepted or not, but part of it is also because I need to know before the second week in April because I need to renew the lease on my apartment, and if Character Performer will set back me knowing, I may have to think twice about putting it as a top choice.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



From what I understand the only situation you would be definitely pended for would be if you only chose Character Performer as your ONLY role choice. 

People I know who have gotten character performer said they were offered another role (merch, attractions, whatever..) and they accepted that role first. Then they went to the auditions and if they passed they were offered the character performer role and were switched to that role instead. If they did not pass they did the program with the original role they were offered. 

So I would still put it as your top choice, and as long as you have other roles you would be willing to do you should be okay. Just apply early enough that you would hopefully get an offer before you need to renew your lease!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

RogerRadcliffe said:
			
		

> Lyanne! When you say "express great interest" should I go into great detail into what I want out of the role? Any other things I should mention if I want a specific role?



I'm sure that expressing what you would like out of it would be helpful. It's still no guarantee that you'll get it but at least it would be clear that that's what you *really* want.

I can't think of any specific thing you could say but in my opinion it wouldn't hurt to mention or hint at the role you'd like throughout the interview.

For example, I remember them asking if I liked working indoors or outdoors. Maybe I could've said: I wouldn't mind either one but I enjoy working outdoors like the hardworking Photopass photographers I always see at the parks.  Instead I said: both. 

Of course, this is all just my opinion! There's no certainty that it will actually work! You can try whatever works best for you.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> I'm sure that expressing what you would like out of it would be helpful. It's still no guarantee that you'll get it but at least it would be clear that that's what you *really* want.
> 
> I can't think of any specific thing you could say but in my opinion it wouldn't hurt to mention or hint at the role you'd like throughout the interview.
> 
> For example, I remember them asking if I liked working indoors or outdoors. Maybe I could've said: I wouldn't mind either one but I enjoy working outdoors like the hardworking Photopass photographers I always see at the parks.  Instead I said: both.
> 
> Of course, this is all just my opinion! There's no certainty that it will actually work! You can try whatever works best for you.


Thanks!

What I've heard works best (and what I can easily relate to) is relating the strengths to the roles that you want. 

It definitely makes sense to make of expressing your goals, and reasoning behind wanting a position too. I think it's just what works for you best, honestly. 

I'm mainly focused on Attractions, and figuring out the best way to relate to the roles/areas that I am interested in. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

RogerRadcliffe said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> What I've heard works best (and what I can easily relate to) is relating the strengths to the roles that you want.
> 
> It definitely makes sense to make of expressing your goals, and reasoning behind wanting a position too. I think it's just what works for you best, honestly.
> 
> I'm mainly focused on Attractions, and figuring out the best way to relate to the roles/areas that I am interested in.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



That definitely sounds like a good plan for the interview. 

I hope you get the attraction you want! :


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Application's open!
http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/search-jobs/jobsearch-results/?co=Disney+College+Program&c=US|CA


----------



## Hollsey

To those who have applied since I applied last (February 2010), I have a question. 

I noticed that the application process changed a lot, and I guess I didn't read up enough on it. But how does it work, exactly? I applied, but I was expecting a fancy video or the web interview to pop up, but instead I got something saying they'd review my application within the next 5 days?

I really hope I didn't do anything wrong! Like everybody else, I've really had my heart set on applying, and I couldn't do Summer Alumni because my school was on quarters 2 years ago, so this was my only chance.  Maybe this had something to do with me having done the CP before and then going Seasonal, so maybe the system is aware of that (as I did indicate it) and I have to wait on my rehire status? (Which I really hope isn't an issue--I talked to my area manager in her office about it and she said she had no reason to not put my status as a yes to rehire, and I just had to keep a job for the past six months.)

Ah! I'm just so worried, haha. Hopefully one of you guys can help?


----------



## khancock

It changed significantly in Fall 2011.

Now it is like this

Apply
Wait for web interview invitation
complete web interview
process may end at this point or you will get instructions to set up a phone interview
do the phone interview
within 2 weeks know if you are offered, declined, or pended (this is the same as it was)

They don't require anyone to go to a presentation anymore.  That was done away that fall too.  They removed the e-presentation then too.

If you noticed, the application itself touched on just about every thing that was discussed during the old presentations.


----------



## Hollsey

khancock said:


> It changed significantly in Fall 2011.
> 
> Now it is like this
> 
> Apply
> Wait for web interview invitation
> complete web interview
> process may end at this point or you will get instructions to set up a phone interview
> do the phone interview
> within 2 weeks know if you are offered, declined, or pended (this is the same as it was)
> 
> They don't require anyone to go to a presentation anymore.  That was done away that fall too.  They removed the e-presentation then too.
> 
> If you noticed, the application itself touched on just about every thing that was discussed during the old presentations.



Thank you so much!  I feel much better now about it! Looking through the website now that you say that, it does make a lot of sense. I think I was avoiding the website for the past couple of years because I didn't want to be tempted to apply. (I knew that if I applied and got accepted, I'd never graduate. ) Hopefully I'll get that email soon!


----------



## LauraLynn

applied and impatiently waiting for both emails. I guess the system is busy processing that the 'Thank you for Applying' email has not been sent yet and neither has the WBI Invitation email. Not to fret though others in my FB group have said the same thing that it's up to 2 hours before you might get a email! 

Some are already getting their phone interviews schedule. I'm so excited and nervous!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

This is all very exciting!!

Good luck everybody! :


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Ahh this is becoming soooo official!! Just did the application...I'm nervous already..but ohhh so excited!!  
Good luck to all!!


----------



## M.I.C.

so i just submitted my app, but i realized i did something wrong on it... i have not done the WBI or anything else yet... is there any way to edit it or should I just tell them during the phone interview?


----------



## wdwislife

Filled out my application and received my thank you e-mail about an hour later! 

Now I'm waiting on that WBI...


----------



## SecondStar2TheRight

Disney is my Valentine! Phone interview at 11:45am on the 14th!


----------



## ValiantHeart

Good luck everybody! I got to skip the WBI (I've done it and passed it in the last six months) and I have an interview Monday at 5 PM!


----------



## Time Traveler

I'm currently waiting on the WBI as I haven't applied before, but I'm a bit curious about how phone interviews work. Do they give you a random time or do they ask for when you're available? I have classes that I can't miss and I'm going to be out of town for the first week of March (in Orlando).


----------



## Wishes Count

Time Traveler said:


> I'm currently waiting on the WBI as I haven't applied before, but I'm a bit curious about how phone interviews work. Do they give you a random time or do they ask for when you're available? I have classes that I can't miss and I'm going to be out of town for the first week of March (in Orlando).



They show you available dates and times to pick from. There are times available up until 11pm EST.


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Just got my WBI Email..about to take..ahhhh *crosses fingers* 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

lost_n_the_clouds said:


> Just got my WBI Email..about to take..ahhhh *crosses fingers*
> 
> Good luck everyone!!



Good luck! 

I have to wait until tonight to apply because I have a bunch of homework due at midnight, and I know if I start the application now, I won't be in the mood to work on homework for the rest of the day


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

PirateSnowmen said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I have to wait until tonight to apply because I have a bunch of homework due at midnight, and I know if I start the application now, I won't be in the mood to work on homework for the rest of the day



Thank you!!!

I got through..yay!! 
Have to wait to get my email to set up the phone interview.

Haha I know what you mean about h.w...never ends lol.
Good luck finishing your assignments..and a huge huge good luck on you WBI!!


----------



## xoxoKissLina

Hi everyone! 

My name is Lien and I'm graduating Summer 2013 with my Accounting and Business Administration degrees. I applied last year for the Fall 2012 internship but was unable to go. I got housekeeping last time around and hope to get my dream role in BBB. I applied early this morning and am now waiting for my phone interview on Monday. Wishing everyone the best of luck through their application process!


----------



## Time Traveler

Just passed the WBI and scheduled my phone interview for next Wednesday!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

How Darling! Congratulations to everyone who has applied, and best of luck with your Web Based and Phone Interviews! Remember to smile! 



Lyanne and Stitch said:


> That definitely sounds like a good plan for the interview.
> 
> I hope you get the attraction you want! :


Thanks Lyanne! I'm REALLY hoping for quite a few different ones, but honestly will enjoy any attraction I receive. Just a little bit of magic! 



khancock said:


> It changed significantly in Fall 2011.
> 
> Now it is like this
> 
> within 2 weeks know if you are offered, declined, or pended (this is the same as it was)


Ah, the wonderful e-presentation and codes for those that went to the campus presentations, good old days. 

Just thought I'd add it it sometimes a bit longer than the two weeks as several people have been left pending until the last few weeks of applications. 



xoxoKissLina said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Lien and I'm graduating Summer 2013 with my Accounting and Business Administration degrees. I applied last year for the Fall 2012 internship but was unable to go. I got housekeeping last time around and hope to get my dream role in BBB. I applied early this morning and am now waiting for my phone interview on Monday. Wishing everyone the best of luck through their application process!


Welcome Lien, to the Haunted Mansion... I mean the Fall Board. Congratulations on scheduling your phone interview, what are your top three role choices?

Best of luck, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## DizFrek <3

I just received an e-mail asking me to take the Web Based interview. I'm not to sure if it's spam or not though because when I click on my dashboard, it doesn't show anything about me being able to take it and it says "Dear [#Application Master:Candidate_KnownAs#]" in the email ...

It looks like spam to me, but the email came from donotreply @ disneycareers.com, and the phone numbers listed are valid (you could probably get them from the internet though). I tried calling the number provided to see what was going on, and because it's past 5 their time, the office is closed and won't be open until Monday (when the interview would be do, and I've got classes all day)

What do you guys think about it?  I don't want to open the interview and got a virus on my computer, but I also don't want to miss out if it's the real thing 


By the way: I'm Brittany, I'm a Pre-Dental Hygiene student at UMKC and Disney has been a huge part of my life.  I've gone I think 8 times to WDW, and once to DL.  My mom used to be a travel agent for Disney World and has been almost 30 times, so Disney is very much a family thing.


----------



## Wishes Count

DizFrek <3 said:


> I just received an e-mail asking me to take the Web Based interview. I'm not to sure if it's spam or not though because when I click on my dashboard, it doesn't show anything about me being able to take it and it says "Dear [#Application Master:Candidate_KnownAs#]" in the email ...
> 
> It looks like spam to me, but the email came from donotreply @ disneycareers.com, and the phone numbers listed are valid (you could probably get them from the internet though). I tried calling the number provided to see what was going on, and because it's past 5 their time, the office is closed and won't be open until Monday (when the interview would be do, and I've got classes all day)
> 
> What do you guys think about it?  I don't want to open the interview and got a virus on my computer, but I also don't want to miss out if it's the real thing
> 
> 
> By the way: I'm Brittany, I'm a Pre-Dental Hygiene student at UMKC and Disney has been a huge part of my life.  I've gone I think 8 times to WDW, and once to DL.  My mom used to be a travel agent for Disney World and has been almost 30 times, so Disney is very much a family thing.



That's it! I would suggest using Internet Explorer. Good luck!


----------



## o0junebug0o

I just submitted my application! 
Just wanted to say a quick good luck to anyone else who applied and I hope we get to be co-workers in the fall!


----------



## SierraRose

Hey guys! Just applied for Fall 2013 and I was wondering how long does it take to receive the email for the WBI? It's past 5PM which is past their usual office hours so should I expect it tomorrow?
thanks!


----------



## SecondStar2TheRight

SierraRose said:


> Hey guys! Just applied for Fall 2013 and I was wondering how long does it take to receive the email for the WBI? It's past 5PM which is past their usual office hours so should I expect it tomorrow?
> thanks!



I applied just about right at 10am CST, got the "thank you" email at 10:29am, and then got the WBI email at 11:11am. I've heard some people have been waiting all day for it.


----------



## Time Traveler

SierraRose said:


> Hey guys! Just applied for Fall 2013 and I was wondering how long does it take to receive the email for the WBI? It's past 5PM which is past their usual office hours so should I expect it tomorrow?
> thanks!



I applied around 2:15, received my "thank you for applying email" at 3, and then received my WBI email at 5:15. I got my phone interview schedule email ~10-15 minutes after passing the WBI.


----------



## SierraRose

Yay just got my thank you email (meaning that I can stop freaking out about possibly putting down my email wrong lol)


----------



## tito711

Hi I have a question! I  got a Dui in florida way back in 2010. I just applyed to be a cp in the fall of 2013, I did disclose that i did get a dui but  im not convited of it! My charge should have been dropped in 2011 but the court house lost my case file and I had to wait until late 2012 for my case to open again. So now my case is pending which means until august and I will be free of the charges. On the application it says do you have any criminal charges pending against, I replied yes cause the case is still open. What are my chances of getting in? I'm not a criminal I just made a mistake and learned from it. But I would like to experience this program and i dont want this to be held against me.


----------



## wdwislife

Passed the WBI and scheduled my phone interview for 3PM central time on Wednesday! 

This is all so surreal!


----------



## SierraRose

Whew! Passed the WBI and my phone interview is next Saturday! I was (stupidly)reading some comments on people not passing the WBI and so I was shaking as I clicked the start button 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Allieran3

Phone interview next Friday @1:15, for me. Congrats to everyone so far


----------



## jenniy122

Phone interview Wednesday at 5:45!!!


----------



## Wishes Count

tito711 said:


> Hi I have a question! I  got a Dui in florida way back in 2010. I just applyed to be a cp in the fall of 2013, I did disclose that i did get a dui but  im not convited of it! My charge should have been dropped in 2011 but the court house lost my case file and I had to wait until late 2012 for my case to open again. So now my case is pending which means until august and I will be free of the charges. On the application it says do you have any criminal charges pending against, I replied yes cause the case is still open. What are my chances of getting in? I'm not a criminal I just made a mistake and learned from it. But I would like to experience this program and i dont want this to be held against me.




This is only my opinion, based on what I have read on these boards before. First I think it is good that you are honest about it and you will be honest about it in your phone interview (because they will ask). That can be your chance to explain that the charges are in the process of being dropped. If you are accepted they will run a background check on you so lying is not a good idea. 

I have heard that sometimes they will send you some "extra" paperwork to fill out regarding your record. I think if they send you this paperwork it is a good sign that they want to hire you.

I think you still have a good chance of being accepted to the program and they may take it into account for certain roles (Like transportation) based on company policies, but I think as long as you are upfront and honest with the interviewer you should be okay.


----------



## o0junebug0o

SierraRose said:


> Whew! Passed the WBI and my phone interview is next Saturday! I was (stupidly)reading some comments on people not passing the WBI and so I was shaking as I clicked the start button
> 
> Good luck to all of you!



I did the exact same thing! Made me so nervous! I passed the WBI and my phone interview is Friday at 5:45. I'm so excited!! 

Good luck again to everybody!


----------



## heaven2dc

I applied for the 3rd time so hope this time is lucky!  I have made it to the waiting game stage twice and both times was denied during the final week of decisions    I think I hurt my last chance by not choosing more roles because in the interview she said I limited myself to just hospitality type ones but that's what I am hoping for.  I'm also much much older than all of the other hopeful CP'rs altho I know they have accepted people my age and older.  I really want to do this - it would be a lifetime dream come true!  I've applied to PI's too and last year at this time I was still being considered up until 3 pm of the final day for 2 different PI's but then got the dreaded declined email.  I went back to college after my kids were grown and have worked so hard in school & have so much experience to offer Disney - I really really hope I get in this time!


----------



## Wishes Count

heaven2dc said:


> I applied for the 3rd time so hope this time is lucky!  I have made it to the waiting game stage twice and both times was denied during the final week of decisions    I think I hurt my last chance by not choosing more roles because in the interview she said I limited myself to just hospitality type ones but that's what I am hoping for.  I'm also much much older than all of the other hopeful CP'rs altho I know they have accepted people my age and older.  I really want to do this - it would be a lifetime dream come true!  I've applied to PI's too and last year at this time I was still being considered up until 3 pm of the final day for 2 different PI's but then got the dreaded declined email.  I went back to college after my kids were grown and have worked so hard in school & have so much experience to offer Disney - I really really hope I get in this time!



Did you apply for more roles this time? Hospitality roles are hard to get if you aren't a hospitality major. You really need to sell yourself and explain why you would be a good fit for those roles! If you feel like you didn't get to really explain why you would be great there should be a time at the end of the interview where they ask if you have anything to add. This is where you can say "I know I would be fantastic working front desk because..." If you have been to Disney many times and have knowledge of the property make sure you tell them that!

Good luck!


----------



## CMHopeful!

I'm in the process of applying for the Fall DCP (YIPPEE!) but have hit a wall-- I have previously applied to the Disney Store, however it was over a year ago. I do not know the exact date and I don't think that they have my app on file any longer. I also applied for an internship with Disney Theatrical Group last summer, but they decided to close all of the applications and take the job out of the listings. So do either of these applications really count? Do I just put no? I'm afraid to be wrong and have them reject me instantly for it. PLEASE HELP!!! THIS IS MY DREAM!


----------



## LauraLynn

I got my phone interview schedule for Monday  @ 1:15, I was soo nervous through the entire process of the WBI...and it took sooo long to get the emails. 

Last night I stayed up with some people practicing interview questions. If anyone wants to practice with me, feel free to message me!


----------



## Wishes Count

CMHopeful! said:


> I'm in the process of applying for the Fall DCP (YIPPEE!) but have hit a wall-- I have previously applied to the Disney Store, however it was over a year ago. I do not know the exact date and I don't think that they have my app on file any longer. I also applied for an internship with Disney Theatrical Group last summer, but they decided to close all of the applications and take the job out of the listings. So do either of these applications really count? Do I just put no? I'm afraid to be wrong and have them reject me instantly for it. PLEASE HELP!!! THIS IS MY DREAM!



I would put yes and put the date you applied for the the internship. They are looking to see if you have applied in the past 6 months, so it sounds like either way you should be okay.


----------



## CMHopeful!

Wishes Count said:


> I would put yes and put the date you applied for the the internship. They are looking to see if you have applied in the past 6 months, so it sounds like either way you should be okay.



I applied for the PI last March (the apps opened Feb. of 2012, for summer 2012) though...should I still add it?


----------



## Wishes Count

CMHopeful! said:


> I applied for the PI last March (the apps opened Feb. of 2012, for summer 2012) though...should I still add it?



I would.


----------



## CMHopeful!

Wishes Count said:


> I would.



Okay, thank you very much!   I would rather explain that the apps were closed if they can't see the proof I applied, than to explain why they see that I have previously applied and didn't list it.


----------



## cagirl4life

M.I.C. said:


> so i just submitted my app, but i realized i did something wrong on it... i have not done the WBI or anything else yet... is there any way to edit it or should I just tell them during the phone interview?



I do not know about edititng but I know the last time I applied they asked me about my application and as I was going she suggested I changed a few things (housing stuff in DLR application before they changed how it works) So i know it is possible during the interview for them to change your info.


----------



## CMHopeful!

JUST SUBMITTED MY APPLICATION, I HAVE NEVER BEEN SO EXCITED!!!! NOW TO LET THE MOUSE DECIDE MY FATE, GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE- HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL IN AUGUST!!!!


----------



## BeckerzCP09

PHONE INTERVIEW
is tomorrow at 3:15 CST woot woot!! i'm hoping for DLR​


----------



## CMHopeful!

My computer kind of spazzed when the page after you submit the initial application was loading...could someone kindly tell me what it says? 

I read "Thank you for your interest..." and read "What is the next step?" or something like that, but then it closed the page for some reason. (I got a new tablet with Windows 8, and unfortunately it's been kind of touchy. lol)


----------



## AliSW

So I think I'm going to put 3 high interest, 5 moderate, 5 low, and 7 no interest. the only one on high or moderate interest that is easy to get I believe is merchandise. I have already done 2 CPs if that counts, I just wonder if that's ok?!? I feel like I shouldn't have 12 for low or no interest haha.

ok I changed 2 from moderate to high. I over think everything.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Congrats to everyone that has already passed their WBI's! 

I applied late last night (finished the app around 12:45 am), got my "thank you for applying" email almost exactly 1 hour later, and then got my WBI invitation email almost exactly 1 hour after that. 

Took my WBI this afternoon and passed! Phone interview scheduled for 2/20 

I have to say I was SO nervous for the WBI, but it was really a piece of cake. So, good luck to anyone who still has to take theirs and good luck to everyone on their phone interviews! 



AliSW said:


> So I think I'm going to put 3 high interest, 5 moderate, 5 low, and 7 no interest. the only one on high or moderate interest that is easy to get I believe is merchandise. I have already done 2 CPs if that counts, I just wonder if that's ok?!? I feel like I shouldn't have 12 for low or no interest haha.
> 
> ok I changed 2 from moderate to high. I over think everything.



 I totally did the same thing. I was over-thinking everything. Some of the roles I really had between a moderate to high level of interest, but I obviously ended up having to pick one or the other.


----------



## jobro912

Son submitted his application around 8PM Central last night, and had his interview scheduled around 1AM. LOL....I got the text at 1:15...sleep is good. His high interest are mainly Entertainment and Attractions...I'm sure some others, but he tends to be elusive with me at times. He has also heard good things about custodial, so it may be up there on the list. 

So to the experienced folks here...if all goes well he is going to Character Auditions in Austin on March 23...does that mean he will be automatically pended until then, or could he be offered a position, then if he got through the audition have it changed?  I've heard both, so was wondering. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wishes Count

CMHopeful! said:


> My computer kind of spazzed when the page after you submit the initial application was loading...could someone kindly tell me what it says?
> 
> I read "Thank you for your interest..." and read "What is the next step?" or something like that, but then it closed the page for some reason. (I got a new tablet with Windows 8, and unfortunately it's been kind of touchy. lol)



You should get another email offering you to take the Web based interview.



AliSW said:


> So I think I'm going to put 3 high interest, 5 moderate, 5 low, and 7 no interest. the only one on high or moderate interest that is easy to get I believe is merchandise. I have already done 2 CPs if that counts, I just wonder if that's ok?!? I feel like I shouldn't have 12 for low or no interest haha.
> 
> ok I changed 2 from moderate to high. I over think everything.



I had about the same breakdown, no worries.



jobro912 said:


> Son submitted his application around 8PM Central last night, and had his interview scheduled around 1AM. LOL....I got the text at 1:15...sleep is good. His high interest are mainly Entertainment and Attractions...I'm sure some others, but he tends to be elusive with me at times. He has also heard good things about custodial, so it may be up there on the list.
> 
> So to the experienced folks here...if all goes well he is going to Character Auditions in Austin on March 23...does that mean he will be automatically pended until then, or could he be offered a position, then if he got through the audition have it changed?  I've heard both, so was wondering.
> 
> Thanks.



He will most likely be offered another role which he can accept, then he attends the character audition and if selected is changed to that role instead. The only time he would be immediately pended is if he said he was only interested in Character Performer.


----------



## jobro912

Thanks so much for that information...that makes sense.  Also thanks for posting the Interview Information and Questions...I forwarded those to him. He needs to get over here and join in.


----------



## Cherrieboom

Hello everyone! My name is Christine and I am going to a community college in Salt Lake City, Utah. I am a freshman majoring in elementary education and minoring in sociology.

When I filled out my application I put High interest for almost all of the jobs because I'm willing to do anything they need me to do but my top 3 are hopper, attractions and full service food and beverage.

Was that a bad idea to put high interest for most of the jobs?


----------



## Hollsey

Ah! Everybody else is hearing back from Disney within a few hours to take the WBI or at least a Thank You email, and I haven't heard anything. Am I worrying too much and are they really just double-checking my rehire status like I think they are, or should I be mildly concerned about things?  (I triple-checked that I had entered the right email--it's the same one I used 3 years ago.) I've never heard of getting a response after submitting an application for the CP that they'll review the application first and let me know within 5 days. Is this common and am I just freaking out over nothing? (Which I'm honestly hoping is just the case.)

Either way, good luck to everybody's that has phone interviews scheduled! This is so exciting!


----------



## TerdFerguson18

I have a Phone Interview Tuesday the 19th!!!!!!! Good luck everyone, hope we all make it!!!!


----------



## AliSW

Ok glad I'm not the only crazy person! The low/moderate/high interest really bothered me haha.
I passed the WBI thankfully!!!! because it said I didn't answer the question SEVEN times! I have no idea why but after the 7th time I just let it go for 20 seconds so it would definitely work. I was about to cry.


----------



## CMHopeful!

Hollsey said:


> Ah! Everybody else is hearing back from Disney within a few hours to take the WBI or at least a Thank You email, and I haven't heard anything. Am I worrying too much and are they really just double-checking my rehire status like I think they are, or should I be mildly concerned about things?  (I triple-checked that I had entered the right email--it's the same one I used 3 years ago.) I've never heard of getting a response after submitting an application for the CP that they'll review the application first and let me know within 5 days. Is this common and am I just freaking out over nothing? (Which I'm honestly hoping is just the case.)
> 
> Either way, good luck to everybody's that has phone interviews scheduled! This is so exciting!



Try checking your dashboard, it will tell you if they have received/reviewed it yet. That's how I initially found out. I applied around 3 and got an email around 5:30...don't worry yourself too much! Think happy thoughts!!


----------



## Hollsey

CMHopeful! said:


> Try checking your dashboard, it will tell you if they have received/reviewed it yet. That's how I initially found out. I applied around 3 and got an email around 5:30...don't worry yourself too much! Think happy thoughts!!



I didn't even think about the Dashboard! Thanks so much for pointing it out to me!  I saw that I got the "Thank you..." email that everyone else seems to be mentioning, so I take that as a good sign! And I double-checked and I guess I didn't check my email enough because I missed one letter in my email address, but at least I got to catch it to fix it really quickly.


----------



## olikyu

Hey everyone!  I'm Olivia, I'm currently a freshman at Fairleigh Dickinson University, I'm majoring in English Language/Literature and I'll soon be declaring my minor in Theatre.

I have my phone interview on the 20th and I'm super excited! I cannot stop thinking about it, everything went so fast, the decision to apply and then the process and everything. My first choice is to be a character performer but I pretty much have an interest in doing everything! 

Good luck to all of us :3


----------



## pipermae

I set up my Phone Interview for the CP last night. It's on the 20th. I'm really excited!


----------



## CMHopeful!

It all happened so quickly after the WBI...I was worried about a few of my questions, but when I pressed submit- it instantly told me "Congratulations, you're a strong candidate..." 

PHONE INTERVIEW 
SCHEDULED FOR
FEB 21ST!!!​
BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## littlelionsam

whew! had my phone interview at 8:30 (it was scheduled for 8:15 but she was 15 minutes late) and i think it went well! or at least i hope it did! the only thing im sad about is that she didnt ask me why i wanted to do my top 3 or any role specific questions geared toward my top 3, and i almost wish i could've answered so that i could convince her that i was a good fit for them. but oh well! at this point just getting in would make me the happiest person in the world


----------



## mpetras1

Applied for my second CP and have my Phone Interview on Valentine's Day! Anxious, nervous, excited!!!


----------



## KWollen

WBI went great, strong candidate  phone interview is February 22  so excited and nervous! Can't wait!


----------



## SierraRose

I have a question for all you that may be familiar with the procedure.

I live in southern California(actually an hour away from Disneyland) in my application I put down that I would do WDW and DLR just in case to up my chances, but I ultimately decided I would rather go to WDW because it looks like a much grander experience than DLR and I want to be in this program to help me grow as a person too and I feel I would get that better if I was across the country as opposed to right in the next town. Plus my top choice roles are only in WDW. 

Should I say in my phone interview that while I did apply for both I would prefer to go to WDW? Or should I just not worry about it? 

Thanks


----------



## leeg229

Definitely mention it to them. I believe if you want you can have them completely remove DLR from consideration. But if not they know your preference. As a matter of fact, mentioning how choosing WDW over DLR would help you grow as a person probably makes you look/sound better in the interviewer's eyes.


----------



## ruckelc

I had my phone interview yesterday morning and I've already checked my dashboard about 10 times. I'm so anxious to get the update that says whether I have been accepted or not and I really hope that it's under the two week mark because I'm not sure if I will survive that!


----------



## Emeralda

Question on the application. I applied for a couple of PIs and was going to apply for the college program as a back up. But on the application it asked for the last time you applied to the Walt Disney Company. I am confused since I thought you could apply to both. Or does it not count since you do not take the WBI for the PIs?

I have email the college program about this, but they have not gotten back to me.

Hopefully my wording makes sense.


----------



## Wishes Count

I just did my Phone interview for the CP. My interviewer was Jenny. She was very nice but also very professional. She did not offer me a lot of feedback on each question other than simple comments like 'Thank you" or "Okay" so that made me feel really nervous. I feel confident in my answers so hopefully me feeling uneasy is just because she didn't offer as much feedback as I hoped! 

Again I posted the questions I was asked on my blog, if you wanna follow the link in my signature!

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## AliSW

yeah when I did my first program interview I thought I did absolutely terrible and was put off because all they said was ok and nothing else. but I got in


----------



## Hollsey

Ah! Sorry that I'm so full of questions!

I finally got my email about my WBI interview today! But I was unable to get to it until now (It was sent around 11, I checked my email around 3:15). It says that the WBI is in my Invitations on my dashboard, right? But there's nothing there. And I only have 24 hours to respond and now is the only time I have available to complete it.

Should I call them or should I wait a little bit more time? Has this ever happened to anyone before? I tried logging in on both IE and Firefox.

I'm probably being the biggest pain in the rear but all of this has me so anxious!


----------



## cagirl4life

Hollsey said:


> Ah! Sorry that I'm so full of questions!
> 
> I finally got my email about my WBI interview today! But I was unable to get to it until now (It was sent around 11, I checked my email around 3:15). It says that the WBI is in my Invitations on my dashboard, right? But there's nothing there. And I only have 24 hours to respond and now is the only time I have available to complete it.
> 
> Should I call them or should I wait a little bit more time? Has this ever happened to anyone before? I tried logging in on both IE and Firefox.
> 
> I'm probably being the biggest pain in the rear but all of this has me so anxious!



Scroll to the bottom of the email and there is a link to the WBI from there


----------



## Hollsey

cagirl4life said:
			
		

> Scroll to the bottom of the email and there is a link to the WBI from there



I bet I've read my email 15 times and the only links go to my dash.  I tried calling, but they aren't available until 8:30 am and I have a quiz at 9:30. Did the WBI take up the entire 40 minutes? I won't get a break long enough to take it until 12:30, and if they sent the email originally at 11, I'm worried!

I appreciate everybody's help!  This is way more stressful than it was 3 years ago!


----------



## Nensense

I'm incredibly excited! I applied yesterday, and received the ability to do the web interview almost immediately after, and then I was told I was a strong candidate and scheduled a phone interview on the 22nd.


----------



## RCEliot

Hi, I'm Rebecca, I'm 18, going to be 19 in March, and I'm in my second semester at Daytona State College. I'm majoring in Creative Writing and minoring in English with a Creative focus. 

I'm really jittery and nervous right now because my phone interview is in less than fifteen minutes so please excuse any typos or errors.


----------



## candlehead

Hey all! My name's Anna, I go to Kalamazoo Valley Community College, and I applied for the third time in my life this weekend. The first two times I applied I got denied, but I'm really really confident about getting in this time! I've grown a lot since the last time I applied. I'm so excited that I got through the WBI this time! My phone interview is scheduled for Sunday the 24th at 4:45 so I have quite a while to practice interview questions and be unneccesarilly nervous about the whole thing. 

I'd really like to do attractions, but I'm worried I'd be excluded from consideration in that area because I don't have a driver's license. :/ I'm really up for almost all of the roles, so long as I get to work at Disney, since I've dreamed about working for Disney since wayyyyy before I was even in college. The only roles I really don't think I' be fit for would be Lifeguard, Recreations, (I'm not the strongest of swimmers, and both those are described as needing that) and Transportation (because of the no-license dealie).

 Good look to everyone, I hope to see you all this fall! 




			
				Hollsey said:
			
		

> I bet I've read my email 15 times and the only links go to my dash.  I tried calling, but they aren't available until 8:30 am and I have a quiz at 9:30. Did the WBI take up the entire 40 minutes? I won't get a break long enough to take it until 12:30, and if they sent the email originally at 11, I'm worried!
> 
> I appreciate everybody's help!  This is way more stressful than it was 3 years ago!



Ahhh that sounds so distressing! I would get up early and call them ASAP to explain the situation. I wonder why they only gave you 24 hours for it the WBI; I got three days, and that confuses me. Have you possibly taken it in the last 6 months? I think the answers carry over and maybe you don't have to take it? I'm just trying to guess things and be helpful, sorry if that's not at all.


----------



## Hollsey

candlehead said:


> Ahhh that sounds so distressing! I would get up early and call them ASAP to explain the situation. I wonder why they only gave you 24 hours for it the WBI; I got three days, and that confuses me. Have you possibly taken it in the last 6 months? I think the answers carry over and maybe you don't have to take it? I'm just trying to guess things and be helpful, sorry if that's not at all.



Oh! You're fine! I haven't taken the WBI in 3 years since I applied last (And got in, so it did work). I applied for the program right before that, in August 2009 for the Spring 2010 program, and actually failed the WBI which caused for a little bit of an IT headache when I went to apply for the Fall 2010 program. But that was something that was fixed through email and not a timely matter at all. I'm just so confused as to why I would get an email saying I only had 24 hours to take the WBI, and if I didn't take it within that time frame then it would be assumed I wasn't interested anymore, especially since I'm an alumnus. And why would I get an email but no link anywhere to the WBI?

My sisters seem to think I should just email my professor and let him know of the situation. He seems like a really reasonable guy, but I hate trying to pick between school and Disney, especially when it's for the only class I need to graduate.

Have people heard of this happening? Or am I a crazy case?


----------



## Cherrieboom

Just wondering, how much time do you have on the first day to settle in? I live out in Utah so it would be a too far of a drive for my old car so I was just going to fly. I won't be bringing anyone to help me so I'm just a little worried.


----------



## leeg229

Cherrieboom said:


> Just wondering, how much time do you have on the first day to settle in? I live out in Utah so it would be a too far of a drive for my old car so I was just going to fly. I won't be bringing anyone to help me so I'm just a little worried.



There is a lot of time to settle in during your first day. Depending on how many people are in line ahead of you at check-in you'll have time to at the very least drop your luggage off in your room before heading to casting. If you're not on the first bus to casting then you'll have maybe an hour or two to unpack your luggage. After casting you'll likely have a housing meeting at some point in the afternoon so again here is more time, at least another hour or two, to set things up. After the housing meeting the rest of the day is yours to do whatever. It should be plenty of time to make your bed hang clothes in the closet or whatever you need to do. If you can, catch a ride to walmart or target with someone who has a car because after a day like check in day, you really don't want to try to fight all of the new arrivals on the J bus on their way to walmart.


----------



## AnnaChristine

So I did my phone interview on Sunday, and I was just wondering if there is a possibility that I will hear from them before two weeks? I'm very anxious to hear! haha! For all of you people that have done it already, how long did you have to wait until you heard if you got in after the phone interview??


----------



## AnnaChristine

Cherrieboom said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Christine and I am going to a community college in Salt Lake City, Utah. I am a freshman majoring in elementary education and minoring in sociology.
> 
> When I filled out my application I put High interest for almost all of the jobs because I'm willing to do anything they need me to do but my top 3 are hopper, attractions and full service food and beverage.
> 
> Was that a bad idea to put high interest for most of the jobs?



Hi Christine! I'm Rexburg, Idaho, so we're kind of neighbors!  it's not bad to put high interest for most jobs. At least when I had my phone interview, she told me that no matter what rank of interest you put on the roles, you were going to get considered to every one equally (except the ones you put no interest in.). Which I thought was a little weird, considering I freaked myself out as well when I was deciding how high to rank things. Haha!


----------



## AliSW

I wish I had known that! Then I would've put more no interest haha if they give me custodial I'll be pissed. It's a great role but I had it for 9 months I don't want it again haha.


----------



## misscpround2

just because you are in that role doesn't mean you can't pick up shifts on the hub. for example I worked housekeeping last time and I picked up holiday parties, screaming fan shifts like all the time.


----------



## cagirl4life

AnnaChristine said:
			
		

> So I did my phone interview on Sunday, and I was just wondering if there is a possibility that I will hear from them before two weeks? I'm very anxious to hear! haha! For all of you people that have done it already, how long did you have to wait until you heard if you got in after the phone interview??



Some people on the Facebook page are starting to get notifications. Last night pending went out and today accepted went out as far as I can tell.


----------



## cagirl4life

Hollsey said:
			
		

> Oh! You're fine! I haven't taken the WBI in 3 years since I applied last (And got in, so it did work). I applied for the program right before that, in August 2009 for the Spring 2010 program, and actually failed the WBI which caused for a little bit of an IT headache when I went to apply for the Fall 2010 program. But that was something that was fixed through email and not a timely matter at all. I'm just so confused as to why I would get an email saying I only had 24 hours to take the WBI, and if I didn't take it within that time frame then it would be assumed I wasn't interested anymore, especially since I'm an alumnus. And why would I get an email but no link anywhere to the WBI?
> 
> My sisters seem to think I should just email my professor and let him know of the situation. He seems like a really reasonable guy, but I hate trying to pick between school and Disney, especially when it's for the only class I need to graduate.
> 
> Have people heard of this happening? Or am I a crazy case?



That is weird. Especially the 24 hour thing cause I am pretty sure it is 3 days. I would call and see if you can get an extension because of what happened so you can still go to class and then take the WBI later.


----------



## ruckelc

Mine still says in progress. Does that mean pending or does it mean that I just need to relax and wait until I get a real answer?


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

When I made my appointment the other day I was going to make it for the earliest I could..they had Wed but i'm class all day so was going to make it Thursday but had to check a few things to make sure i'd be home..so went back an hr later..and all was left fri,sat,sun...I knew I wouldt be home Saturday and all was left for friday was early or 10pm haha so went to sunday but kept popping an error when I tried to sumbit a sunday one..so settled with early Friday morning...but soooo excited!! I have so much college stuff this week but all I can think is...my interview is friday lol...can only imagine how it will be when i'm waiting for a descison...

Ahh ok..back to writing a paper due Friday..bleh


----------



## lego606

I just did my phone interview today, but no "Thanks for Interviewing, wait 2-3 weeks, bla bla bla" email yet


----------



## WDWlover89

I have a question and it might sound stupid, but I applied for the spring and failed my WBI.  I know I have to wait six months before my results disappear and I can apply again for this season. But my question is, I applied on Sept 6 so does that mean my results will go away on march 6 and I'm good to apply on March 6, or does it take a day or two so I need to wait a few days. I just want to make sure I do it right because this will, more than likely, be my last chance. Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone with your interviews and I hope the waiting goes quickly!


----------



## Hollsey

Good news! I called Disney yesterday morning and after being on hold for 10 minutes and waiting a couple of extra hours (there was some sort of technical glitch that they couldn't figure out), I finally got the WBI interview, and I passed! 

I have to wait until February 25 at 9:45 am (the soonest I could get it), but at least I got the phone interview! I'm so excited!

And did I read people are already getting notified? Ah! So soon! Good luck to everybody while you wait, and good luck to everybody who is preparing to do their phone interviews!


----------



## RCEliot

So I had my phone interview on Monday at 9:30pm and I guess it didn't go as well as I thought because by Tuesday at 11pm I had an email telling me that I didn't get in. 

Oh well, I still have 3 more years of college to try again. 

Que sera sera.


----------



## Wishes Count

WDWlover89 said:


> I have a question and it might sound stupid, but I applied for the spring and failed my WBI.  I know I have to wait six months before my results disappear and I can apply again for this season. But my question is, I applied on Sept 6 so does that mean my results will go away on march 6 and I'm good to apply on March 6, or does it take a day or two so I need to wait a few days. I just want to make sure I do it right because this will, more than likely, be my last chance. Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone with your interviews and I hope the waiting goes quickly!



I believe you should be good on March 6th. I might wait until the 7th though just to be on the safe side! Good Luck!


----------



## ValiantHeart

The only two notifications that people have been getting on Tumblr and Facebook are NLIC and Pending, as far as I can tell.

Butttt, I had my phone interview on Monday at 5, and haven't been pended or NLIC'd yet, so I'm already doing better than last time! (I applied for Spring, was Pended less than 24 hours after my phone interview, and was NLIC'd about nine or ten weeks later, pretty close to the December 19th date they'd told us.) So, needless to say, I'm a little more optimistic this time!


----------



## WDWlover89

Wishes Count said:
			
		

> I believe you should be good on March 6th. I might wait until the 7th though just to be on the safe side! Good Luck!



Thank you!  That's kind of what I was thinking, I just wanted to make sure. Good luck to you too!


----------



## BookLover23

Just got off the phone with the interviewer!!! Gosh I am freaking out so much right now you would not believe!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! She said 2-3 weeks. 2-3 WEEKS?! I'm gonna lose it everybody. I'm gonna go insane! And you guys have seen notifications already? GAH! *runs to youtube for DL fix* I'm never going to get through this.


----------



## candlehead

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with the interviewer!!! Gosh I am freaking out so much right now you would not believe!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! She said 2-3 weeks. 2-3 WEEKS?! I'm gonna lose it everybody. I'm gonna go insane! And you guys have seen notifications already? GAH! *runs to youtube for DL fix* I'm never going to get through this.



you can do it! i believe in you! i mean, i have to wait almost two weeks just to do my phone interview, so i'm kinda jealous you already got yours out of the way. I guess that's what i get for waiting a day to finish my app and then another day to take the wbi and then having to wait a day to schedule the phone interview and so on and so on, lol.


----------



## BookLover23

well, I had already passed the wbi last august but couldn't do the phone interview cause family issues came up this past end of the year so I had a bit more help on my side. I still can't believe that people got interviews last week! I do feel for you though. And I should just be glad the phone interview is over with. I hate talking on phones. In person is so much easier for me, no idea why.


----------



## candlehead

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> well, I had already passed the wbi last august but couldn't do the phone interview cause family issues came up this past end of the year so I had a bit more help on my side. I still can't believe that people got interviews last week! I do feel for you though. And I should just be glad the phone interview is over with. I hate talking on phones. In person is so much easier for me, no idea why.



ahhhhhh i see! last semester i was REALLY busy with just lots of life and school stuff, too, so busy, in fact, i didn't even find the time to apply. I am really bad at talking on the phone, too, though I'd rather do the interview that way so the interviewer can't see anything weird i do during, haha. not that i intend to do anything weird, but stuff happens.


----------



## BookLover23

candlehead said:


> ahhhhhh i see! last semester i was REALLY busy with just lots of life and school stuff, too, so busy, in fact, i didn't even find the time to apply. I am really bad at talking on the phone, too, though I'd rather do the interview that way so the interviewer can't see anything weird i do during, haha. not that i intend to do anything weird, but stuff happens.



Yeah this is very true! I was able to pace a little bit and make weird faces while trying not to freak out...  I just hope the e-mail comes sooner so that I can either tell my family and friends that I got in or get on with my life. To quote and princess-kidnapping-Spaniard "I hate waiting."


----------



## jenniy122

Did my phone interview last night. I feel like it went much better than my last interview last semester. It was still kind of short though, only 14 minutes. Hopefully that's not a sign or anything. I don't know how I'll stand waiting the next two weeks!


----------



## candlehead

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> To quote and princess-kidnapping-Spaniard "I hate waiting."



Hmmm I think you and i will be good friends should we get to meet in the fall. 



			
				jenniy122 said:
			
		

> Did my phone interview last night. I feel like it went much better than my last interview last semester. It was still kind of short though, only 14 minutes. Hopefully that's not a sign or anything. I don't know how I'll stand waiting the next two weeks!



As far as I've seen, that's a pretty average length, I think. But it's great that you feel good about it!


----------



## Wishes Count

Some acceptances have gone out!! Many people have been accepted for FA Attractions! Hopefully some of us will hear soon! 

Ps. Don't stress if you wanted attractions and didn't get it yet! There isn't really a pattern to what roles are offered on what days. People will always try to figure it out but Disney has said on their Blog that there is no pattern!!


----------



## jtsagaratos

I have a question.

I submitted my application the day it was posted and did the WBI the morning after. I got a phone interview for Monday at 5 (which I thought was late compared to alot of the people on FB). I really want to do the Fall Advantage... like really bad. I have found out that a few FA acceptance have already been issued!! Should I be worried that I haven't even had my phone interview yet?? I am interested in Attractions, Character attendant, and front desk. I'm slightly freaking out. Does my late date hurt me?


----------



## leeg229

jtsagaratos said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I submitted my application the day it was posted and did the WBI the morning after. I got a phone interview for Monday at 5 (which I thought was late compared to alot of the people on FB). I really want to do the Fall Advantage... like really bad. I have found out that a few FA acceptance have already been issued!! Should I be worried that I haven't even had my phone interview yet?? I am interested in Attractions, Character attendant, and front desk. I'm slightly freaking out. Does my late date hurt me?



When you applied and when you interview have no affect of your chances of getting fall advantage. One of my roommates applied on the last possible day and was accepted for spring adv. I applied right in the middle of the recruiting season and got spring adv.


----------



## jtsagaratos

leeg229 said:


> When you applied and when you interview have no affect of your chances of getting fall advantage. One of my roommates applied on the last possible day and was accepted for spring adv. I applied right in the middle of the recruiting season and got spring adv.



Thanks! Do they ask you which one you prefer in the phone interview? Or do you suggest that I say something at the end of the interview. I graduate in May and would like to start right after graduation and not have a few months to do nothing lol


----------



## Hollsey

jtsagaratos said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> 
> I submitted my application the day it was posted and did the WBI the morning after. I got a phone interview for Monday at 5 (which I thought was late compared to alot of the people on FB). I really want to do the Fall Advantage... like really bad. I have found out that a few FA acceptance have already been issued!! Should I be worried that I haven't even had my phone interview yet?? I am interested in Attractions, Character attendant, and front desk. I'm slightly freaking out. Does my late date hurt me?



It doesn't hurt you in terms of what roles you want or the session as much as the actual check-in dates fill up fast. The earlier check-in dates fill quickly, but you shouldn't be hurt in terms of being able to do FA, if that makes sense 

If I'm wrong, someone feel free to correct me


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

candlehead said:


> ahhhhhh i see! last semester i was REALLY busy with just lots of life and school stuff, too, so busy, in fact, i didn't even find the time to apply. I am really bad at talking on the phone, too, though I'd rather do the interview that way so the interviewer can't see anything weird i do during, haha. not that i intend to do anything weird, but stuff happens.



Rofl the same way! I hate talking on the phone..but would rather on the phone than in person..so I can pace...play with a pen or something..and in person I think I might get more nervous..although I am so afriad i'll get really nervous on the phone.


Ahh cant believe its Friday almsot already..my interview is tomorrow morning..eek!! Trying not to get nervous..just to keep calm..I dont want to ruin it because I got nervous..and cant even put a thought together. I'm afraid i'm going to say "ummm" alot.

My top roles were
Attractions
Character Attendent
Merch.

So I've never had a job before so I dont have work expierence so I am so afriad that will hurt me 

So its looking like i'll have the house to myself..so hopefully being alone and quiet will help me get my head together in the morning haha.

Ugg and still have a paper due tomorrow night..but I keep getting distracted by Disney


----------



## mpetras1

Just got off the phone with my interviewer! Brandon. He was awesome. He made the whole thing very easy. I can't wait to hear back but I have a good feeling... I HOPE. I don't want to be too positive. I just want to hear and it's only been a few minutes!


----------



## leeg229

jtsagaratos said:


> Thanks! Do they ask you which one you prefer in the phone interview? Or do you suggest that I say something at the end of the interview. I graduate in May and would like to start right after graduation and not have a few months to do nothing lol



At the beginning of the interview they should ask you to verify your application info like your name and choice of Advantage or the regular season. If the subject doesn't come up by the end of the interview bring it up yourself. That would also be the appropriate time to mention any specific area/park/resort you would want to work in. If there are any roles you 100% don't want mention that too.


----------



## heaven2dc

I got off the phone about half an hour ago with Suzanne - she was SO sweet!  and she also made the interview very easy.  She couldn't access my College Program application so had to go off of the information on my PI application.  I just had to tell her my top roles and if I preferred to live in housing or since I lived locally if I would commute.  I told her I preferred housing since the commute is almost an hour each way plus I would love the experience of living in housing.  I applied for Disneyland CP and would start in August.

My interview lasted 23 minutes and I felt so comfortable this time around thanks to a great recruiter!!  Now on to the waiting game 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jenniy122

Just got my email a couple of minutes ago. Pended. Now the real wait begins.


----------



## heaven2dc

jenniy122 said:


> Just got my email a couple of minutes ago. Pended. Now the real wait begins.



When was your interview?  Have you worked the CP before?  I'm curious why pending emails are going out so soon.


----------



## leeg229

heaven2dc said:


> I'm curious why pending emails are going out so soon.



A LOT of the earlier pendings were alumni who are restricted rehire (but not all of them). There is no pattern as to how Disney is accepting pending or NLIC-ing anyone. This season seems really compressed and has a much smaller window for applications than previous years.


----------



## khancock

heaven2dc said:


> I'm curious why pending emails are going out so soon.



There is no difference this time than any other time.

There have been people in the past who applied the first day they could and interviewed the first day that they could and were given a pending status.

This has nothing to do with when one applies or interviews.  It has everything to do with how the interview went *or* if additional paperwork is required (rehire paperwork for former cast / background check paperwork for those who need it) *or* if the person is ONLY interested in being a character performer.


----------



## jenniy122

heaven2dc said:


> When was your interview?  Have you worked the CP before?  I'm curious why pending emails are going out so soon.



Interview Wednesday. Never done the CP before.


----------



## Shelly

Wishes count, you seem so knowledgable. We have a few questions, I pm'd you . hope you don't mind.


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Ahh not sure what to think

Just got done with my interview a little bit ago....it lasted like 10mins. 
My interviewer was nice but not very talkative...all they really said was "ok" most of the time.
I just felt like they really didnt like me.. I was so afraid I was going to be nervous or stumble on my words...but I didnt..I was perfectly calm...but everytime I tired to answer the questions..its like I couldnt even fully explain why I thought before it was on to the next question. There wasnt very many questions..basically 1 per role.

The one thing I was so afraid of is...that I have no work expierence..but I felt more confident about it after reading around here that some people didnt and it didnt really effect it..but I felt like when they heard I didnt have any...that it went south from there.
I am a dedicated worker..and I dont feel like having work expierence would have affected the roles I picked.

I just couldnt believe how short it was.
I have wanted this for so long..and just thought of not getting in...sigh

I am not trying to keep myself worried about it..but its hard not to...but i'm going to keep positive and hope for the best!!


----------



## AliSW

does anyone feel like it's extremely hard to get accepted this time? It's freaking me out, I don't think being an alumni will help me at all, and if I don't get in I'll be graduated and totally lost without any goals anymore haha.


----------



## Time Traveler

I had my phone interview on Wednesday and just got a "pending" email (and that I may be waiting until April 19th for a final decision). Is this normal? I could have sworn that I read that it was a bad sign. Some people have already been accepted so I'm not feeling too confident. 

I felt that my phone interview went over fairly well, though I was asked a lot about prior work experience (and I don't really have any). I was able to make some analogies and mentioned some volunteer staff positions I've had on a few websites, though I've never had a "real" job.

My top role choices were concierge,  hospitality, and vacation planner, and I made it clear that I am very knowledgeable about WDW. I understand that those 3 are very hard to get, but I had some more common roles like attractions as moderate so I'm hoping that they'd at least consider me for those.


----------



## leeg229

Time Traveler said:


> I had my phone interview on Wednesday and just got a "pending" email (and that up be waiting until April 19th for a final decision). Is this normal? I could have sworn that I read that it was a bad sign. Some people have already been accepted so I'm not feeling too confident.
> 
> I felt that my phone interview went over fairly well, though I was asked a lot about prior work experience (and I don't really have any). I was able to make some analogies and mentioned some volunteer staff positions I've had on a few websites, though I've never had a "real" job.
> 
> My top role choices were concierge,  hospitality, and vacation planner, and I made it clear that I am very knowledgeable about WDW. I understand that those 3 are very hard to get, but I had some more common roles like attractions as moderate so I'm hoping that they'd at least consider me for those.



Pending is neither a good thing nor bad thing. It's Disney's way of hitting the pause button on the process. Never having had a job before shouldn't matter, but it does help that with the positions you applied for to be a hospitality major. Also, your top 3 are roles where there are fewer spots available than, say, QSFB, Merch, or Custodial where they need TONS of CPs because there are more locations and more people needed to staff those locations. Like you said you were open to other roles as well and your interview applies to all roles you applied for. Just keep your head up and remember while Pending does suck, at least it's not NLIC.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Hi all!

My name is Jakiee and I am currently a freshman going to school in Boston.  My major is pre-med, but I really love disney and just want the opportunity to work in such a magical place before I have to worry about applying to med school or studying for the MCATs.  My top three roles are Character Performer, BBB, and Concierge, and Vacation Planner if Character performer is out of the question.  My interview is next Friday and I'm really excited!  Very impatient though   Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SecondStar2TheRight

Time Traveler said:


> I had my phone interview on Wednesday and just got a "pending" email (and that I may be waiting until April 19th for a final decision). Is this normal? I could have sworn that I read that it was a bad sign. Some people have already been accepted so I'm not feeling too confident.
> 
> I felt that my phone interview went over fairly well, though I was asked a lot about prior work experience (and I don't really have any). I was able to make some analogies and mentioned some volunteer staff positions I've had on a few websites, though I've never had a "real" job.
> 
> My top role choices were concierge,  hospitality, and vacation planner, and I made it clear that I am very knowledgeable about WDW. I understand that those 3 are very hard to get, but I had some more common roles like attractions as moderate so I'm hoping that they'd at least consider me for those.



I had mine yesterday in the morning and was pended this morning. It seems about 80 gazillion (okay, yes an exaggeration, just seems like a lot ) got pended today.  But hey, we're still in this! We haven't been NLIC'd right away like some people. They must feel some potential. 
Also, I've never had work experience either. I had a CNA internship, but I'm not sure how much effect that has


----------



## o0junebug0o

Just finished my interview! 

I'm really not sure how I did. I was feeling really calm up until the interview, then the phone rang and I got really nervous and never really calmed down- I stumbled on my words a lot. My interviewer was hard to understand, like she was staticky. I didn't even catch her name! 

Some of the questions I think I had very strong answers to, but there were a couple of curve-balls she threw at me and I'm not sure how I answered those.

Hopefully I did well. 

My fingers are crossed for those of you waiting to hear a response or have yet to do the phone interview! I'm rooting for you!!


----------



## singitalto

My daughter had her phone interview on Wednesday. She felt it went well. She received an email today saying she wasn't accepted. We are so disappointed!!! She has wanted this for so long. I just wonder what she could have done differently to have be accepted. She was very flexible, basically said she would work anywhere. She has job experience  - 3 years as a shift leader at a local smoothie joint, she is very responsible. I feel so bad for her


----------



## leeg229

singitalto said:


> My daughter had her phone interview on Wednesday. She felt it went well. She received an email today saying she wasn't accepted. We are so disappointed!!! She has wanted this for so long. I just wonder what she could have done differently to have be accepted. She was very flexible, basically said she would work anywhere. She has job experience  - 3 years as a shift leader at a local smoothie joint, she is very responsible. I feel so bad for her



Unfortunately there is no way to know what may have triggered the NLIC. Maybe if her top 3 were positions where very few are accepted that hurt her chances?? But that's just speculation.


----------



## Time Traveler

leeg229 said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to know what may have triggered the NLIC. Maybe if her top 3 were positions where very few are accepted that hurt her chances?? But that's just speculation.



I don't see why they would deny a good applicant based on that; from what I read, it's fairly common to get your medium/low interest roles. Otherwise, what would be the point in allowing you to apply for more than 3?


----------



## littlelionsam

since they sent out e-mails the past 2 days, do you think there's any possibility they'll send out more e-mails tomorrow?


----------



## wdwislife

littlelionsam said:
			
		

> since they sent out e-mails the past 2 days, do you think there's any possibility they'll send out more e-mails tomorrow?



I sure hope so!


----------



## leeg229

Time Traveler said:


> I don't see why they would deny a good applicant based on that; from what I read, it's fairly common to get your medium/low interest roles. Otherwise, what would be the point in allowing you to apply for more than 3?



I didn't mean that was the _only_ reason just that it could have contributed.  The point of applying to more than 3 is to increase the odds of getting in but if you have two people applying to the same role one lists it as high interest the other as low I'd be inclined to choose the person with a higher interest as long as they had a good interview. With something like 25,000 applicants and only around 5000 acceptances there are going to be many strong candidates that don't make it, just ask my friend Sarah. The only thing I can suggest is try again next semester.


----------



## heaven2dc

littlelionsam said:


> since they sent out e-mails the past 2 days, do you think there's any possibility they'll send out more e-mails tomorrow?



I got an email this morning - pending email.  I interviewed Thurs night and can't believe that I received an email so quickly!  I understand they are moving fast this time around so hopefully pending status turns into acceptance status just as quick!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## SheerKahn24

leeg229 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean that was the only reason just that it could have contributed.  The point of applying to more than 3 is to increase the odds of getting in but if you have two people applying to the same role one lists it as high interest the other as low I'd be inclined to choose the person with a higher interest as long as they had a good interview. With something like 25,000 applicants and only around 5000 acceptances there are going to be many strong candidates that don't make it, just ask my friend Sarah. The only thing I can suggest is try again next semester.



Wow, I never knew that..

So, a question. 

If you get the internship are there usually living arrangements or do you have to find your own?


----------



## Wishes Count

SheerKahn24 said:


> Wow, I never knew that..
> 
> So, a question.
> 
> If you get the internship are there usually living arrangements or do you have to find your own?



If you are talking about the College Program, yes there is housing. (Although you can live offsite if you want to) 

If you are talking about Professional Internships, sort of. There is limited housing available and if you have a Management Internship you cannot live in the housing. Most PI's choose to live offsite.


----------



## jobro912

Son had his interview today at 4:15...said it went well...When asked why DCP he shared some stories about his experiences re CMs and parks...She asked about transportation which he is pretty sure he didn't indicate interest on...if so it would have been low...Also discussed custodial...he was planning on doing character auditions, but decided to not, and asked her to not place him on the list. Now...we...wait.


----------



## leeg229

jobro912 said:


> Son had his interview today at 4:15...said it went well...When asked why DCP he shared some stories about his experiences re CMs and parks...She asked about transportation which he is pretty sure he didn't indicate interest on...if so it would have been low...Also discussed custodial...he was planning on doing character auditions, but decided to not, and asked her to not place him on the list. Now...we...wait.




Good luck!! Sometimes the questions you get asked have little or nothing to do with the roles you express interest in; they just want to see how you handle certain questions and respond to situations. Welcome to the waiting game!!


----------



## wdwislife

This waiting game is already getting to me and I'm only on day 4! 
Normally I wouldn't even think about getting any results for another 10 days, but with the huge influx of NLICs and pendings, not to mention the surprise early acceptances, I'm starting to get antsy!


----------



## lego606

wdwislife said:


> This waiting game is already getting to me and I'm only on day 4!
> Normally I wouldn't even think about getting any results for another 10 days, but with the huge influx of NLICs and pendings, not to mention the surprise early acceptances, I'm starting to get antsy!



Me too! Though I'm still in progress for Disneyland because I assume they haven't started accepting people


----------



## Cicero10

Are roommates accommodating with diseases? Because I have a disease called Cystic Fibrosis and the medications I take are very expensive and require refrigeration. I also have another machine that must be used for my disease. It's about the size of a big snack box, it must be used everyday and it takes 30 minutes to use a day. What it does is shakes my chest (I put it on like a life jacket) and it shakes my chest. So it makes a bit of noise, but not enough to hear outside of a room (you could maybe hear it faintly).


----------



## wdwislife

Cicero10 said:


> Are roommates accommodating with diseases? Because I have a disease called Cystic Fibrosis and the medications I take are very expensive and require refrigeration. I also have another machine that must be used for my disease. It's about the size of a big snack box, it must be used everyday and it takes 30 minutes to use a day. What it does is shakes my chest (I put it on like a life jacket) and it shakes my chest. So it makes a bit of noise, but not enough to hear outside of a room (you could maybe hear it faintly).



I have a friend with Cystic Fibrosis so I'm fairly familiar with the treatments! I'm sure that if you explain your situation to potential roommates they will be very understanding. Anyone who isn't probably isn't good roommate material!


----------



## Wishes Count

Cicero10 said:


> Are roommates accommodating with diseases? Because I have a disease called Cystic Fibrosis and the medications I take are very expensive and require refrigeration. I also have another machine that must be used for my disease. It's about the size of a big snack box, it must be used everyday and it takes 30 minutes to use a day. What it does is shakes my chest (I put it on like a life jacket) and it shakes my chest. So it makes a bit of noise, but not enough to hear outside of a room (you could maybe hear it faintly).



Most people are human and are understanding of medical issues. I have an autoimmune disease and as a result I really need to sleep 7-8 hours a night. Early on in the program they were really rude and kept me awake late at night because they were so loud. Eventually they calmed down. I also had medication that had to be refrigerated. No one ever touched it. If they did I would have contacted housing. (You can get termed for stealing food, so I would imagine tampering with someone's medication would get you the same fate) 

My suggestion is to be open and honest with your roommates about your condition. Explain what you need to do to treat it and how it affects you. Like I said most people will have no problems. You could also always try to meet roommates on here or on facebook ahead of time. That way you know they will be understanding of your condition and won't need to worry about it as much.


----------



## Cicero10

Wishes Count said:


> Most people are human and are understanding of medical issues. I have an autoimmune disease and as a result I really need to sleep 7-8 hours a night. Early on in the program they were really rude and kept me awake late at night because they were so loud. Eventually they calmed down. I also had medication that had to be refrigerated. No one ever touched it. If they did I would have contacted housing. (You can get termed for stealing food, so I would imagine tampering with someone's medication would get you the same fate)
> 
> My suggestion is to be open and honest with your roommates about your condition. Explain what you need to do to treat it and how it affects you. Like I said most people will have no problems. You could also always try to meet roommates on here or on facebook ahead of time. That way you know they will be understanding of your condition and won't need to worry about it as much.



It's nice to see that someone can relate to me. Thanks for all the help you've been!


----------



## Cicero10

wdwislife said:


> I have a friend with Cystic Fibrosis so I'm fairly familiar with the treatments! I'm sure that if you explain your situation to potential roommates they will be very understanding. Anyone who isn't probably isn't good roommate material!



That's awesome  not to many people know what CF is haha


----------



## ruckelc

Does anyone know of any acceptances past the few attractions people that went out on Thursday? It seemed like we'd be hearing more people get their letters by now.


----------



## mpetras1

ruckelc said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any acceptances past the few attractions people that went out on Thursday? It seemed like we'd be hearing more people get their letters by now.



Haven't heard anything today... But waiting patiently! (Sort of)


----------



## AliSW

my interview is Friday and I still don't have my top 3! The roles I put high interest were character attendant, photopass, merchandise, hospitality and bbb. Since bbb is so hard I probably won't pick that but otherwise I'm not sure. character attendant would be so fun but I'm also not that outgoing so I don't know how good I'd be.


----------



## Cicero10

How long is the whole process and what is the whole process of becoming an intern for the culinary program?


----------



## Cicero10

Also, what's the fall advantage and spring advantage? What's different from just the fall and spring? From what I understand, there are fall, fall advantage, spring, and spring advantage, correct?


----------



## Time Traveler

Cicero10 said:


> Also, what's the fall advantage and spring advantage? What's different from just the fall and spring? From what I understand, there are fall, fall advantage, spring, and spring advantage, correct?



The Fall and Spring advantage programs are longer and include part of the summer.


----------



## AnnaChristine

Just got pended.  Does this kill my chances of getting accepted?


----------



## candlehead

AnnaChristine said:
			
		

> Just got pended.  Does this kill my chances of getting accepted?



not at all. it just means more waiting, unfortunately.


----------



## jtsagaratos

Well I just got done with my phone interview!! I think it went pretty well, it lasted about 20 minutes and she asked a lot about the lifeguard role (maybe a good thing?). Hopefully the wait won't be too long!!

oh and I'm Jenn, a senior psychology major at the University of South Florida!  17 year seasonal passholder! Woo!


----------



## wdwislife

Officially ACCEPTED for Fall Advantage Merchandise! 
I can't even believe it!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

wdwislife said:
			
		

> Officially ACCEPTED for Fall Advantage Merchandise!
> I can't even believe it!



Congratulations!!!  : All of these acceptances today are so exciting!!!


----------



## Disney4life222

Hey everyone!  My name is Lauren and I am a 24 year old graduate student.  I am super excited because my sister and I both just got accepted to Fall Advantage for Full Service Food and Beverage!!!!  I didn't think they were going to send any acceptances today!!!  Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## jobro912

Truckload of acceptances being posted on the Facebook pages right now.


----------



## heaven2dc

wdwislife said:


> Officially ACCEPTED for Fall Advantage Merchandise!
> I can't even believe it!



Congratulations!  Are you WDW CP ro DL CP?  It's so good to hear some good news today after all of the NLIC's


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Many congratulations to all those that were, and continue to be accepted! 



jtsagaratos said:


> Well I just got done with my phone interview!! I think it went pretty well, it lasted about 20 minutes and she asked a lot about the lifeguard role (maybe a good thing?). Hopefully the wait won't be too long!!
> 
> oh and I'm Jenn, a senior psychology major at the University of South Florida!  17 year seasonal passholder! Woo!


Hey Jenn, congratulations on an excellent job with your interview! If you connect with your recruiter, it's definitely a plus. It show's that you're interested and at least devoted to going the extra mile for information.

Just keep busy with school and your usual activities, and time will take care of the rest.

Have a Most Magical Day!


----------



## wdwislife

heaven2dc said:


> Congratulations!  Are you WDW CP ro DL CP?  It's so good to hear some good news today after all of the NLIC's



I was accepted for WDW!


----------



## Nensense

My phone interview isn't until Friday : /. Which all of these acceptances being sent out does that lower my chances of getting in?


----------



## disneyworldgal13

Heyy Im Sarah! I just got accepted as a Vacation Planner for Fall 2013! Check in August 12 )


----------



## candlehead

Nensense said:
			
		

> My phone interview isn't until Friday : /. Which all of these acceptances being sent out does that lower my chances of getting in?



Only by a teensey tiny amount, I think. I feel you, though, my interview isn't til Sunday.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Nensense said:


> My phone interview isn't until Friday : /. Which all of these acceptances being sent out does that lower my chances of getting in?


In addition to what Candlehead said, yes it does lessen your chances due to the smaller probability (Less Positions to Fill, More Applicants Daily). Don't get discouraged as they carefully take into account every eligible applicant. You have an absolute equal chance for getting in as the rest of your applicants.

Take the time you have now to prepare for you interview on Friday so that you can absolutely show that you're wanting to make magic for the guests, and be your best advocate only you can be. 

Best of luck!



disneyworldgal13 said:


> Heyy Im Sarah! I just got accepted as a Vacation Planner for Fall 2013! Check in August 12 )


Hello Sarah, Welcome! Congrats on being accepted!


----------



## heaven2dc

Was excited to see all of the acceptances on the Facebook Disneyland page today!  Doesn't seem though that anyone who was pended got accepted yesterday or today?  Has anyone on here got accepted who was pended (for either DL or WDW)?


----------



## Time Traveler

heaven2dc said:


> Was excited to see all of the acceptances on the Facebook Disneyland page today!  Doesn't seem though that anyone who was pended got accepted yesterday or today?  Has anyone on here got accepted who was pended (for either DL or WDW)?



Nope, I've been pending since Friday (interviewed Wednesday afternoon).


----------



## leeg229

Nensense said:


> My phone interview isn't until Friday : /. Which all of these acceptances being sent out does that lower my chances of getting in?



One of my roommates last program applied the very last day and had the one of the last interviews of the recruiting season and still got in for Spring Advantage. So don't lose hope, they accept people right until the very end!


----------



## Jakey1

Hey guys! 

My name's Jake and I'm currently a freshman in college. Currently a political science major, but thinking about changing that lol. I love Disney so much it's unhealthy. Haha, but I just had my phone interview last night (Tuesday, Feb 19) and I think it went pretty good. I'm really not too sure. I received the e-mail saying thanks and wait 2-3 weeks a few hours after! I'm hoping for good news in the future! I want this really badly!


----------



## pipermae

Phone interview at 11:15 central time. EEP!


----------



## mpetras1

pipermae said:
			
		

> Phone interview at 11:15 central time. EEP!



Good luck!!!!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Just had my phone interview! SO glad that's over now! My interviewer was super nice and actually provided a lot of feedback while I was answering the questions, which totally put me at ease. She didn't ask any trick questions and I felt that all of the questions she asked were pretty common (i.e. all of the questions she asked I had read about before here on the DIS). She called right on time at 11:30 CST and the interview lasted 19 minutes. And now, the waiting game begins 

Also, congrats to everyone who's already been accepted!


----------



## o0junebug0o

It's official!! I just got my acceptance email to participate in the Fall WDW program as a QSF&B cast member!! Could not be more excited!!!

I'm still rooting for all of you who are in progress, pended, or waiting to do their phone interview!


----------



## Jakey1

o0junebug0o said:


> It's official!! I just got my acceptance email to participate in the Fall WDW program as a QSF&B cast member!! Could not be more excited!!!
> 
> I'm still rooting for all of you who are in progress, pended, or waiting to do their phone interview!



May I ask how long it took for you to receive the news after your phone interview??

AND CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## AliSW

My interview is Friday and I'm having a horrible time trying to decide my top choices! I don't like how they have just videos for each role except when you are applying. What are the differences between hospitality and concierge? and does character attendant involve speaking in front of large groups of people? I suppose so haha 
Also would they care if I just said my top 4 roles but in no order or anything?


----------



## o0junebug0o

Jakey1 said:


> May I ask how long it took for you to receive the news after your phone interview??
> 
> AND CONGRATS!!!!



THANK YOU! 

My phone interview was Friday evening and I got my acceptance email today around noon!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

AliSW said:


> My interview is Friday and I'm having a horrible time trying to decide my top choices! I don't like how they have just videos for each role except when you are applying. What are the differences between hospitality and concierge? and does character attendant involve speaking in front of large groups of people? I suppose so haha
> Also would they care if I just said my top 4 roles but in no order or anything?



I had my phone interview today and my interviewer asked me to list my top choices. She didn't give a limit to how many I could list, she just asked for my top choices. She also had me explain why they were my top choices.


----------



## Ashbash89

Hey everyone. I'm Ashley and was accepted yesterday for Fall Advantage at WDW! Arrival date May 20th as a Vacation Planner!


----------



## ruckelc

Does anyone think that they'll actually accept people that have been waiting the full two weeks? It seems like the process is moving pretty quickly this year and I'm kind of just expecting a NLIC around the two week mark.


----------



## heaven2dc

Ashbash89 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm Ashley and was accepted yesterday for Fall Advantage at WDW! Arrival date May 20th as a Vacation Planner!



Congratulations, Ashley!  You will be living my dream! (if I had applied for WDW, my top choice would have been vacation planner.  I applied for DL and am still in pending status.)



ruckelc said:


> Does anyone think that they'll actually accept people that have been waiting the full two weeks? It seems like the process is moving pretty quickly this year and I'm kind of just expecting a NLIC around the two week mark.



That's a good question!  I am seeing lots of people being accepted over on the FB pages but haven't heard of anyone who is pended being accepted yet.


----------



## leeg229

heaven2dc said:


> That's a good question!  I am seeing lots of people being accepted over on the FB pages but haven't heard of anyone who is pended being accepted yet.



There was one person who was pended and 3(?) days later was accepted but so far that's the only one that I know of. In my opinion, no news is good news!


----------



## misscpround2

my dashboard does say anything, it says that I haven't even applied. but I had a phone interview and email thanking me for my phone interview. but there is nothing on my dashboard, should I be worried?


----------



## ruckelc

@leeg Haha news of acceptance would be good news!


----------



## Ashbash89

heaven2dc said:


> Congratulations, Ashley!  You will be living my dream! (if I had applied for WDW, my top choice would have been vacation planner.  I applied for DL and am still in pending status.)



Thanks! It was my top choice as well.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Disney PI Hopeful




----------



## Jakey1

Just got an e-mail today (2 days after phone interview) stating that my status is pending a final decision. wahhhh 

This really makes me nervous! Does this mean my chances are low of getting in or I'll have to wait a really long time to find out? It says I will be contacted with an update by April 19th, but that's so far away! I might die..


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Congratulations to those accepted! To those of you still waiting to hear back, hang in there! 



AliSW said:


> 1. What are the differences between hospitality and concierge?
> 
> 2. Does character attendant involve speaking in front of large groups of people?
> 
> 3. Also would they care if I just said my top 4 roles but in no order or anything?


1. the differences between hospitality and concierge is the difference in work that the roles entail. The Concierge role will be interacting with VIP and Concierge level guests during their stay. The Hospitality role can have you working (or switching around) the Front Desk, Luggage Service, Dispatch, and Telephone room while checking and assisting guests.

2. Yes, it will. You're the character's assistant, helping communicate to the guests what they're trying to say. There's always the opportunity at the end of each day to let the guests know that "Pooh needs to go get some hunny because he has a rumbly tummy".

3. I'd try and be decisive about which roles you are interested, and make your points as to why you chose those roles. Try to have things orderly so they can tell where you'd enjoy being!



ruckelc said:


> Does anyone think that they'll actually accept people that have been waiting the full two weeks? It seems like the process is moving pretty quickly this year and I'm kind of just expecting a NLIC around the two week mark.


There's always the possibility.

You have to keep in mind, those that are pended could be waiting anywhere from tomorrow to the end of the application process. I know several CP's that have been accepted near the deadline, so it's possible.



misscpround2 said:


> my dashboard does say anything, it says that I haven't even applied. but I had a phone interview and email thanking me for my phone interview. but there is nothing on my dashboard, should I be worried?


I'd try checking it in a bit if you're still having the issue with your dashboard. Mine did the same a bit ago, you just need to refresh it. Technology isn't guaranteed sometimes as we've seen.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## cmhand30

I have been accepted for Fall '13 (Merchandise). I accepted and paid my fees. Then I received an e-mail requesting more information (my birthday). I have not received a welcome e-mail that I keep seeing on tumblr that others have received. So I called recruiting and they confirmed my acceptance and dates, but had no answer about the e-mail. What else is on that e-mail besides the cool picture of Mickey Mouse?  Thanks for any responses.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

cmhand30 said:


> I have been accepted for Fall '13 (Merchandise). I accepted and paid my fees. Then I received an e-mail requesting more information (my birthday). I have not received a welcome e-mail that I keep seeing on tumblr that others have received. So I called recruiting and they confirmed my acceptance and dates, but had no answer about the e-mail. What else is on that e-mail besides the cool picture of Mickey Mouse?  Thanks for any responses.


CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

You should receive the Additional Information email, and then about an hour later the "Welcome to the Team" email. I'd try checking your spam folder, or see if it is on your Dashboard yet. The system may be backed up.

The message contains your arrival/departure dates, links to the onboarding website, and links to the DCP facebook/twitter/youtube sites.



Jakey1 said:


> Does this mean my chances are low of getting in or I'll have to wait a really long time to find out?


It doesn't, not one bit. Just Keep Calm and Carry On! April will be here before you know it.

Gerry gave an excellent example on the last page:


leeg229 said:


> One of my roommates last program applied the very last day and had the one of the last interviews of the recruiting season and still got in for Spring Advantage. So don't lose hope, they accept people right until the very end!



Have a Magical Day!


----------



## leeg229

Jakey1 said:


> Just got an e-mail today (2 days after phone interview) stating that my status is pending a final decision. wahhhh
> 
> This really makes me nervous! Does this mean my chances are low of getting in or I'll have to wait a really long time to find out? It says I will be contacted with an update by April 19th, but that's so far away! I might die..



Pending is neither a bad thing nor a good thing. Your chances of getting in are the same as before you got that email. You _may_ have to wait until April to hear back. There are also people who have been pended who have been accepted the following day or a week later, though it's more common to wait much longer than that. Don't be discouraged! It's a long wait but SO worth it.


----------



## Jakey1

RogerRadcliffe said:


> It doesn't, not one bit. Just Keep Calm and Carry On! April will be here before you know it.
> 
> Gerry gave an excellent example on the last page:
> 
> 
> Have a Magical Day!





leeg229 said:


> Pending is neither a bad thing nor a good thing. Your chances of getting in are the same as before you got that email. You _may_ have to wait until April to hear back. There are also people who have been pended who have been accepted the following day or a week later, though it's more common to wait much longer than that. Don't be discouraged! It's a long wait but SO worth it.



Ahh thanks guys! I was so worried when I got that e-mail because I associated the pending with a negative, but you guys made me feel better! Guess I'll just play the waiting game now


----------



## Nensense

Have my interview tomorrow night at 7:30pm PST and I've incredibly nervous! Incredibly excited though! Definitely hoping I'll get accepted.


----------



## leeg229

Nensense said:


> Have my interview tomorrow night at 7:30pm PST and I've incredibly nervous! Incredibly excited though! Definitely hoping I'll get accepted.



You'll be fine as long as you remember to _sell yourself_ when answering the questions. Don't just solve the problem the interviewer gives you, explain why the skills you've learned from a previous job/at school lead you to your answer. Oh and smile. Disney loves smilers.  Good Luck!!


----------



## pipermae

*sigh* Pended.


----------



## heaven2dc

Jakey1 said:


> Ahh thanks guys! I was so worried when I got that e-mail because I associated the pending with a negative, but you guys made me feel better! Guess I'll just play the waiting game now



I think all of the pended emails have the same date (April 19) but hopefully we'll hear some good news before then!  I haven't heard yet of anyone who has been pended that has been accepted yet though - I agree it's hard to wait.  Last year I got pended a month after the interview and during the final week got NLIC    I'm sure you will get accepted!!  Think good thoughts


----------



## TheGreatMazzu

I did this on one other thread, but since this one is for the people for the Fall 2013 CM's / hopefuls, I'll go ahead and make myself known here, too. Hi! My name is Matt, and I applied for the Fall 2013 program at WDW as either a Photopass Photographer or a Character Attendant. First things first, though - I am a sophomore at the Savannah College of Art and Design, majoring in Animation, and I am an Army veteran of 6 years, having served a tour in Iraq.

My phone interview was about 2 Mondays ago, and I'm fairly confident that I did alright :> the lady that interviewed me was really nice, but when I told her that I didn't have any tattoos, she sounded legitimately shocked (something about being a service member, apparently she was getting ready to write a laundry list of tattoos :B). All-in-all, though, it went pretty swimmingly. I still have another week and 1/2 before I'm supposed to hear something back, so I'm just waiting for the time to go by, I guess xD

Anyways... if I do get accepted, I hope to be able to make friends with a few of you guys before I go down to Disney, so as to not feel like a complete stranger :3 also, I started a vlog on YouTube under TheGreatMazzu, so I can highlight my experiences with the program :> so please support that, if you can! If anything else, feel free to message me on here! Looking forward to chatting with you guys!


----------



## AliSW

I had my interview... I don't know what to think. It was only 9 minutes. She seemed pretty happy when I said all I wanted to do after graduating is go back to Disney and I think she was pleased with most of my answers.. 
but she also asked about my experience outside of my last CP.. which is basically just a paper route. she asked about a challenge and I couldn't think of a thing to say because there weren't any.. I was also taken by surprise when she asked about transportation because I put low interest. Otherwise I was asked about merchandise (I assume, with the repetitive job question), character attendant, photopass, bbb and vacation planner. as well if I put low interest on custodial, which I had last time, because I wanted something new.
I don't know I'm so nervous haha. I know other people had short interviews but is 9 minutes too short??


----------



## TerdFerguson18

I would have posted this on Tuesday, but I've been in New York until today on a trip to play at Carnegie Hall!

On Tuesday morning I had my phone interview. I think it went very well, although I can't remember for the life of me what my interviewers name was (kind of a busy week) but I remember she had an English or Austrailian accent. She asked me some standard questions about why I want to go, working indoors/outdoors, teamwork, repetetive tasks. She asked me specific questions regarding photopass and Character attendant, and I told her my top three roles were Character Performer (going to Chicago auditions), Attractions, and Character Attendant. It lasted about 25 mins, though she was about 6 minutes late calling. All in all I think it went well and I've been stalking my dashboard ever since!


----------



## touchthesky

Sounds like you might have had Jenny.  She asked me a lot of similar questions, including one about Main Entrance Ops which was completely out of left field, since I put low interest for it.

Good luck!


----------



## TerdFerguson18

touchthesky said:


> Sounds like you might have had Jenny.  She asked me a lot of similar questions, including one about Main Entrance Ops which was completely out of left field, since I put low interest for it.
> 
> Good luck!



I forgot about that one, it was the "what if you were the first person a guest encountered" or something like that. I thought it was either main entrance or photopass, and I honestly don't remember if I put any interest for main gate or not :/


----------



## cagirl4life

I just got done with my interview. I had Bonnie (I believe she had an accent). It was 15 minutes early and lasted 15 minutes. I think it went well, I could have answered the questions better but I didn't blow it. I had questions on Attractions, Photopass, Quick Service Cashier and Park Greeter. The one question that threw me for a loop was "What is your ideal team?" First I didn't understand what she said and then my brain just blanked. Later my phone decided to cut out on me so I only heard the end of the tattoo question and the next question I heard none of so I was running around my apartment trying to find better signal. It must of been a sight! So here goes the waiting game!


----------



## WindyCityKid

Hey, my name is Mike, im 20, and i live in the Chicagoland area. Currently at a community college finishing up my pre-reqs for the AAS RN program there. Theres a 1 year waiting list to start the program, and ive always wanteed to do the DCP since i first found out about it as a freshman in high school, so this is the perfect timing to do it! 

Im shooting for the Fall Advantage, but I'd be ECSTATIC to be accepted to either!

My top 3 Roles:
-Lifeguard
-Recreation
-Concierge

My first boss I had as a freshman at a local waterpark did the DCP when she was in college...ended up staying and working for Disney for 7 years and met her husband in the program before moving back up here. She planted the seed, and now I want a magical disney story of my own! 

I applied online on 2/20/13, completed my WBI on 2/21/23, and just had my phone interview with LINDSEY at 1:30 today, 2/22/13.

LINDSEY called me at 1:28 PM, 2 minutes before my start time, and the interview lasted about 20 minutes. She was really engaging and friendly, smile if you get her!

Now comes the waiting game! 

PS: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE PERFECT RECEPTION. My house is a deadzone and I had to repeat answers because i was cutting out (stupid AT&T), which I would definitely avoid! She was understanding but it is obviously better to avoid this situation!


----------



## jobro912

So, son was accepted today for Fall 13, Custodial...Um, now he is doubting. Has anyone here had that role, or know someone who has who would be willing to contact him and talk with him about it??


----------



## Disney PI Hopeful

jobro912 said:


> So, son was accepted today for Fall 13, Custodial...Um, now he is doubting. Has anyone here had that role, or know someone who has who would be willing to contact him and talk with him about it??



Congrats to your son!

If either you or your son is on Facebook there is a group that someone just started for those accepted to custodial for Fall 2013.

Search this on Facebook:
Disney College Program Custodial Fall/Fall Advantage 2013

Hopefully there will be people in that group that can help answers his questions


----------



## touchthesky

I sadly can't help jobro, but if you don't mind me asking, was that one of his top choices? For what its worth, I've heard its not as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## jobro912

touchthesky...it wasn't one of his top choices, however he did indicate interest on his ap, and during his interview. He does have a CM "Job Scout" and he said it is also a great role for networking...have also heard other good things about the role as well.


----------



## AliSW

I had custodial. It was actually great because you have TONS of freedom. It's not hard to deal with trash and most of the time you get to walk around and sweep. and restrooms are easy too especially for guys hah. I wasn't excited for it either but then I ended up staying for a second program.

In my interview they brought up BBB which I put high interest on but not as a top 2 (which I regret) I'm a bit upset I forgot to mention that I danced so I have lots of experience with make up but I said I had experience with kids and always did my niece's hair. I sort of want this more than my top choice now haha so I hope I have a chance. 
It was weird that they asked me only one question about 6 roles. I also hope 9 minutes wasn't too short if no one saw what I said before haha.


----------



## poohmom715

jobro912 said:


> touchthesky...it wasn't one of his top choices, however he did indicate interest on his ap, and during his interview. He does have a CM "Job Scout" and he said it is also a great role for networking...have also heard other good things about the role as well.



what is a cm "job scout"?


----------



## jobro912

poohmom...a friend of ours who is a CM and served as a reference.


----------



## heaven2dc

Does anyone know how many are accepted for each role mostly for the Disneyland CP?  I see on the Facebook page that several have been accepted for roles such as attractions, photo pass, and retail but only one each so far for hospitality roles (Disney Desk, Front Desk or Guest Services).  My top 2 roles were Disney Desk and Guest Services and so far I've only seen one person who was accepted for Disney Desk.


----------



## KevC

Hey everyone! My name is Kevin. I am graduating this year from the University of Virginia, and this will be my first CP!  I had my phone interview on the 19th and found out today (technically yesterday) that I got accepted for main entrance operations!!! 

If anyone has previous experience in this role, I would love to hear about it!

Good luck to everyone that is still waiting!!


----------



## Nensense

So I had my interview about a little over 5 hours ago and I think it went pretty well. Interviewer was very nice and it lasted a little over 20 minutes. I just feel like because I was nervous I talked a bit too fast, hopefully that doesn't ruin my chances of getting in though : /.


----------



## heaven2dc

KevC said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Kevin. I am graduating this year from the University of Virginia, and this will be my first CP!  I had my phone interview on the 19th and found out today (technically yesterday) that I got accepted for main entrance operations!!!
> 
> If anyone has previous experience in this role, I would love to hear about it!
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is still waiting!!



Congrats!  It's so good to see acceptances going out so quickly after interviews (I've been pended since Feb 16th).  I moved to So Cal from Virginia a few months ago and love it here!   You are going to WDW, correct?  Hope you have an awesome time


----------



## KevC

Nensense said:


> So I had my interview about a little over 5 hours ago and I think it went pretty well. Interviewer was very nice and it lasted a little over 20 minutes. I just feel like because I was nervous I talked a bit too fast, hopefully that doesn't ruin my chances of getting in though : /.



Don't worry too much about it. I was really nervous and stumbled over my words at times during my interview, but I was still accepted. I also got a question that I had no idea how to answer, and could not think of a good answer either.   

Good Luck!


----------



## KevC

heaven2dc said:


> Congrats!  It's so good to see acceptances going out so quickly after interviews (I've been pended since Feb 16th).  I moved to So Cal from Virginia a few months ago and love it here!   You are going to WDW, correct?  Hope you have an awesome time



Thanks! Yes, I am doing the program at WDW. I'm glad that you are liking it in So Cal. What part of Virginia did you live in before you moved?

Also, good luck to you! I know having to wait must be really difficult. I hope you get accepted soon!


----------



## candlehead

had my interview today, and it lasted about 20 minutes. I think I did okay but I was still so nervous. I know if I hadn't had questions to practice beforehand I'd have been lost, though, and I'm so thankful that I had those. Of course I have stuff I wish I'd have said, but it's all up to them now. Hopefully I get to hear back as quickly as some others.


----------



## jobro912

Son just accepted Custodial for Fall program.  Next up: Character Audition on March 23.


----------



## TerdFerguson18

Gaaahhhhhhh I'm more anxious now. I also interviewed on the 19th. So impatient!!


----------



## surferdude

Hi everyone! I had my phone interview on Friday and am so anxious to find out if I am accepted. I think my interview went well, had a good answer (I thought) for each question but the person didn't give any emotional clues (changes in voice or anything) to re-assure myself. Anyways I realized after I hung up that I forgot to mention that I applied for 2 professional internships, so I'm hoping if I'm accepted I get a chance to ask them how it works if I also get accepted by a PI. Anyways, *crosses fingers* I hope I get accepted at least by the CP


----------



## heaven2dc

KevC said:


> Thanks! Yes, I am doing the program at WDW. I'm glad that you are liking it in So Cal. What part of Virginia did you live in before you moved?
> 
> Also, good luck to you! I know having to wait must be really difficult. I hope you get accepted soon!



I lived in Fredericksburg (which is about 45 mins north of Richmond).  I hope to hear something soon - the waiting is the hardest part!  I haven't heard of any acceptances so far this week so curious to see how the week ends!


----------



## SnowWhite123

Hey everyone! I interviewed on February 20th and just received a pending email today around 12:00. Have you heard of anyone getting accepted that has had the pending status? 

I just wanted to congratulate all of the people that have already gotten accepted, and to wish luck for all of those that are still waiting!

Thank you!


----------



## skmokyle

Hey everyone, I literally just signed up for the forum moments ago, but it's because I just got accepted to the DCP for this fall! I had my interview this past Thursday (Feb 21st) so I was a bit surprised that I already heard back, but I'll be in Transportation at WDW.


----------



## jtsagaratos

I had my interview on the 18th and I still haven't received any update on my status not even pending. I was wondering if this is a bad sign. Does Disney wait to send out NLIC all at once or something like that? I'm just worried. I thought my interview went pretty well too


----------



## ruckelc

I interviewed on the 10th and got pended today. I'm not a happy camper right now but I'm hoping that they are waiting to accept me for photopass. My fingers are crossed for all of us!


----------



## SnowWhite123

That's so awesome to hear skmokyle! I'm so excited for you! 

I'm so sorry to hear that jtsagaratos, I hope that you will hear something soon! 

Photopass would be really cool, I hope that works for you ruckelc! Did you get a pending email? I feel like there were a lot of pending emails being sent out today..


----------



## leeg229

SnowWhite123 said:


> Hey everyone! I interviewed on February 20th and just received a pending email today around 12:00. Have you heard of anyone getting accepted that has had the pending status?
> 
> I just wanted to congratulate all of the people that have already gotten accepted, and to wish luck for all of those that are still waiting!
> 
> Thank you!



There is a thread on this page that I created that addresses pending and should have all the answers you're looking for. 



> I had my interview on the 18th and I still haven't received any update on my status not even pending. I was wondering if this is a bad sign. Does Disney wait to send out NLIC all at once or something like that? I'm just worried. I thought my interview went pretty well too



Don't worry! It's only been one week. In the email after your phone interview it says that it could take up to three weeks to hear anything from them. It took me 8 days to hear back and people who interviewed _after_ me got accepted before I did. There is no pattern to how they send out acceptances NLICs or Pendings so they could send out a wave of emails that contain all of those.



> Hey everyone, I literally just signed up for the forum moments ago, but it's because I just got accepted to the DCP for this fall! I had my interview this past Thursday (Feb 21st) so I was a bit surprised that I already heard back, but I'll be in Transportation at WDW.



Not gonna lie, I'm kind of jealous. I listed transportation as low interest but part of me really wanted it. I just think it would be awesome to drive the boats around bay lake or drive the boats from EPCOT to Studios.


----------



## surferdude

leeg229 said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm kind of jealous. I listed transportation as low interest but part of me really wanted it. I just think it would be awesome to drive the boats around bay lake or drive the boats from EPCOT to Studios.



Haha, I did low interest for transportation too... forgetting that monorails fall under this XD Driving the boats would be cool too (especially since I have a boating license in my state [required if you want to drive even a small fishing boat]).  Good luck to you ruckelc, I hope you get an answer soon  (hopefully I get one soon too)


----------



## candlehead

SnowWhite123 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I interviewed on February 20th and just received a pending email today around 12:00. Have you heard of anyone getting accepted that has had the pending status?
> 
> I just wanted to congratulate all of the people that have already gotten accepted, and to wish luck for all of those that are still waiting!
> 
> Thank you!



Being pending doesn't really change your chances of being accepted or not. It just means you have to wait longer to know. (As far as I can tell, anyhow.) One of my favorite disney bloggers was pended and had to wait til the very end of the application period to hear she'd been accepted. At least i think i read that.


----------



## SierraRose

I got accepted for Fall 2013 last Friday doing Main Entrance Operations 

Interviewed Deb 16 so took 6 days to hear back from them


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Congratulations to all of those who have accepted, and best of luck to everyone else! 



candlehead said:


> had my interview today, and it lasted about 20 minutes. I think I did okay but I was still so nervous. I know if I hadn't had questions to practice beforehand I'd have been lost, though, and I'm so thankful that I had those. Of course I have stuff I wish I'd have said, but it's all up to them now. Hopefully I get to hear back as quickly as some others.


I'm sure you did fantastically! Just think of what you _did_ accomplish as it's really awesome! Here's for an acceptance soon! 



skmokyle said:


> Hey everyone, I literally just signed up for the forum moments ago, but it's because I just got accepted to the DCP for this fall! I had my interview this past Thursday (Feb 21st) so I was a bit surprised that I already heard back, but I'll be in Transportation at WDW.


CONGRATS! I'm actually quite envious as I'm an Engineering (and Biology) major who would absolutely LOVE that role! Did you say anything specific that geared towards being place in the Transportation role?



ruckelc said:


> I interviewed on the 10th and got pended today. I'm not a happy camper right now but I'm hoping that they are waiting to accept me for photopass. My fingers are crossed for all of us!


Just stay busy, and positive! I'd recommend just staying focused on what you're doing now and time will take care of the rest!

The aforementioned Pending Thread. 

Best of luck, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## PrincessChelsea

Hello! My name is Chelsea, I'm from Pittsburgh, PA triple majoring in Accounting, Forensic Accounting, and Business Administration. I got accepted TODAY  for the dcp fall 2013 at Walt Disney World for main entrance operations!!


----------



## Jakey1

Has anyone been accepted for attractions yet? I haven't seen any on the FB group or in this thread. That was my #1, and I'm pending now. So I'm hoping that's a good sign haha...whenever any of you penders out there get accepted make sure to let it be known 



PrincessChelsea said:


> Hello! My name is Chelsea, I'm from Pittsburgh, PA triple majoring in Accounting, Forensic Accounting, and Business Administration. I got accepted TODAY  for the dcp fall 2013 at Walt Disney World for main entrance operations!!



Congrats Chelsea!!!


----------



## surferdude

My application was just moved to pending  Not the news I wanted to hear from them unfortunately (Now I will be sitting around waiting and being nervous even longer). I wish I at least knew why or something ya know?


----------



## Nensense

Dang, so I had my interview this past Friday and just got an email today that I'm now "Pending". Hopefully I still get in.


----------



## Nensense

Jakey1 said:


> Has anyone been accepted for attractions yet? I haven't seen any on the FB group or in this thread. That was my #1, and I'm pending now. So I'm hoping that's a good sign haha...whenever any of you penders out there get accepted make sure to let it be known
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Chelsea!!!



Attractions was also my number 1 choice (Custodial as number 2) and just got put on pending as well.


----------



## surferdude

Nensense said:


> Dang, so I had my interview on Friday and just got an email today that I'm now "Pending". Hopefully I still get in.
> 
> Attractions was also my number 1 choice (Custodial as number 2) and just got put on pending as well.



Interesting, my first choice was also attractions and my interview was friday. Hopefully its just an attractions thing (my number 2 and 3 were tied at recreation and merchandise).


----------



## Cravens86

Attractions was my number one, Merch my number 2, but I got Quick Service Food and Beverage which was my number 3. I had my interview on Thursday and got accepted today!


----------



## Time Traveler

Nensense said:


> Attractions was also my number 1 choice (Custodial as number 2) and just got put on pending as well.





surferdude said:


> Interesting, my first choice was also attractions and my interview was friday. Hopefully its just an attractions thing (my number 2 and 3 were tied at recreation and merchandise).



I was pended 2 days after applying, and my top roles are Concierge, Hospitality, and Vacation Planner. 

Just curious, who interviewed you and how was the interview? I've seen some people on Facebook say that they had a lot of fun with the interview and that it lasted well over 20 minutes. My interview lasted ~15 minutes and my interviewer didn't say much at all aside from the questions she asked.


----------



## Nensense

Time Traveler said:


> I was pended 2 days after applying, and my top roles are Concierge, Hospitality, and Vacation Planner.
> 
> Just curious, who interviewed you and how was the interview? I've seen some people on Facebook say that they had a lot of fun with the interview and that it lasted well over 20 minutes. My interview lasted ~15 minutes and my interviewer didn't say much at all aside from the questions she asked.



I'm having trouble remembering the girl who interviewed me's name (I know it was two syllables) but the interview lasted a little over 20 minutes, and she was really upbeat, and nice. She also mentioned that she had a bit of a cold, did anybody else have the same interviewer?


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Time Traveler said:


> I was pended 2 days after applying, and my top roles are Concierge, Hospitality, and Vacation Planner.
> 
> Just curious, who interviewed you and how was the interview? I've seen some people on Facebook say that they had a lot of fun with the interview and that it lasted well over 20 minutes. My interview lasted ~15 minutes and my interviewer didn't say much at all aside from the questions she asked.



I was also pended from my interview on Friday.  It's weird because my interviewer was also very upbeat and responsive and my interview lasted 29 minutes.  My top roles are BBB, Concierge, and Hospitality as well.  It seems as though many many people got pended from Friday's interviews.


----------



## surferdude

Cravens86 said:


> Attractions was my number one, Merch my number 2, but I got Quick Service Food and Beverage which was my number 3. I had my interview on Thursday and got accepted today!



Did you get accepted as attractions or do you not knw for sure (I new to this so idk if they tell your right away)? But my interviewer was Caralynn, she seemed nice but gave NO feedback, she only said anything to ask a question and stayed very monotone-ish. I started upbeat (saying I was fantastic, and asking her how she was which she responded with something like fine or good), I think i stopped smiling as much towards the middle cause I was so nervous and focusing on my answer but finished smiling.  It lasted 19mins, 51 secs (checked my cell phone timer), so Im not really sure what I did wrong or w.e, I thought I had good answers and all.


----------



## heaven2dc

Time Traveler said:


> I was pended 2 days after applying, and my top roles are Concierge, Hospitality, and Vacation Planner.
> 
> Just curious, who interviewed you and how was the interview? I've seen some people on Facebook say that they had a lot of fun with the interview and that it lasted well over 20 minutes. My interview lasted ~15 minutes and my interviewer didn't say much at all aside from the questions she asked.






jAcKs_x0 said:


> I was also pended from my interview on Friday.  It's weird because my interviewer was also very upbeat and responsive and my interview lasted 29 minutes.  My top roles are BBB, Concierge, and Hospitality as well.  It seems as though many many people got pended from Friday's interviews.



It's interesting that you both got pended in a hospitality type role too (I interviewed on Feb 14th, got pended on the 16th & my top roles for the Disneyland program were hospitality type roles - Guest Services, Disney Desk and Front Desk).   Hope we hear something really soon!!


----------



## skmokyle

RogerRadcliffe said:


> CONGRATS! I'm actually quite envious as I'm an Engineering (and Biology) major who would absolutely LOVE that role! Did you say anything specific that geared towards being place in the Transportation role?


Well I've had experience as a ride operator for two coasters at my local Six Flags park, so that probably helped a bit. I emphasized my love for spieling and such, which was my favorite part of operating, along with the fact that many guests at the park enjoyed it as well.

I was actually a bit surprised that I landed the role as my main was Attractions, but looking back I did emphasize spieling quite a bit which is prevalent in Transportation (I have no experience with a radio, but the mic at Six Flags isn't much different).


----------



## candlehead

Looks like it's a pending party! I just interviewed yesterday, and got that email tonight. I said my top three were merchandise, attractions, and custodial. It took me almost the whole two weeks before my interview to decide those, lol.


----------



## Nensense

candlehead said:


> Looks like it's a pending party! I just interviewed yesterday, and got that email tonight. I said my top three were merchandise, attractions, and custodial. It took me almost the whole two weeks before my interview to decide those, lol.



WOOT! PENDING PARTY! Hopefully we all get in though!


----------



## jneugs

Just accepted today for Fall Advantage for Custodial!  So incredibly excited!!


----------



## candlehead

jneugs said:
			
		

> Just accepted today for Fall Advantage for Custodial!  So incredibly excited!!



congrats! i've read a lot that custodial is awesome!


----------



## leeg229

jneugs said:


> Just accepted today for Fall Advantage for Custodial!  So incredibly excited!!



Congrats!! Everyone I talked to loved custodial so I think you'll have a great time. And it's great to see someone else from NJ get fall adv. For a while I thought I was the only one!


----------



## surferdude

jneugs said:


> Just accepted today for Fall Advantage for Custodial!  So incredibly excited!!



Congrats!


----------



## Jakey1

candlehead said:


> Looks like it's a pending party! I just interviewed yesterday, and got that email tonight. I said my top three were merchandise, attractions, and custodial. It took me almost the whole two weeks before my interview to decide those, lol.





I hope we all get good news in the end! Maybe our party will make the wait more bearable


----------



## Jakey1

jneugs said:


> Just accepted today for Fall Advantage for Custodial!  So incredibly excited!!



CONGRATS!


----------



## Nensense

Lol nevemind. It was too stupid, even for my standards.


----------



## Cravens86

surferdude said:
			
		

> Did you get accepted as attractions or do you not knw for sure (I new to this so idk if they tell your right away)? But my interviewer was Caralynn, she seemed nice but gave NO feedback, she only said anything to ask a question and stayed very monotone-ish. I started upbeat (saying I was fantastic, and asking her how she was which she responded with something like fine or good), I think i stopped smiling as much towards the middle cause I was so nervous and focusing on my answer but finished smiling.  It lasted 19mins, 51 secs (checked my cell phone timer), so Im not really sure what I did wrong or w.e, I thought I had good answers and all.



I got accepted as quick service food and beverage


----------



## MegCasey

I got accepted for custodial yesterday, and just five days after my interview! Can't wait to see you guys down there! I'll be doing the Fall Program.


----------



## jneugs

MegCasey said:
			
		

> I got accepted for custodial yesterday, and just five days after my interview! Can't wait to see you guys down there! I'll be doing the Fall Program.



Yay custodial! Congrats!


----------



## Nensense

Does anybody know what time-frame acceptances usually get sent out?


----------



## Hollsey

I interviewed yesterday morning and had Kim. She was super nice, and like others have said, she didn't give me much feedback. (I guess that's a thing this semester?) It lasted 25 minutes, which I hope is good! A LOT of my questions were pertaining to my last CP (or maybe I just brought it up a lot?) so I kind of expected that. Had one or two that I wasn't planning for, but I think it went pretty well! The only thing I regret not mentioning was my experience as being a trainer on my last CP, but hopefully that'll be okay. We also spent a good amount of time talking about my current job, which is working as a ticket seller/greeter/Guest Relations person/turnstile person at a local Aquarium, and I did select MEO as my number one choice, so I guess we'll see!

Now it's time to wait! I feel like I check my dash every 5 minutes but I know it won't change that much.


----------



## candlehead

MegCasey said:
			
		

> I got accepted for custodial yesterday, and just five days after my interview! Can't wait to see you guys down there! I'll be doing the Fall Program.



Congrats! Btw i love you avatar.  





			
				Nensense said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what time-frame acceptances usually get sent out?



I haven't really noticed a pattern, but that's probably because I don't know exactly when folks have gotten their emails. I know I got my pending one at 9:44 last night, anyone else have a close time for an acceptance? It seems like evenings and mornings to me but I'm just guessing.


----------



## SnowWhite123

I got my pending one around noon yesterday which would of been February 25th. I am not sure there is a pattern. My top three roles were attractions, character attendant, and merchandise. My interviewer was not as upbeat either. She was nice, but really gave no feedback or gave a small laugh when I made a joke. The interview lasted around 26 minutes or so. Congrats to all of the people who got accepted!


----------



## Nensense

SnowWhite123 said:


> I got my pending one around noon yesterday which would of been February 25th. I am not sure there is a pattern. My top three roles were attractions, character attendant, and merchandise. My interviewer was not as upbeat either. She was nice, but really gave no feedback or gave a small laugh when I made a joke. The interview lasted around 26 minutes or so. Congrats to all of the people who got accepted!



Hm, I got my pending email exactly at 7:00pm PST last night. I've noticed that a lot of us who had Attractions as our first choice have been put on Pending. I wonder if there is a correlation.


----------



## candlehead

Nensense said:


> Hm, I got my pending email exactly at 7:00pm PST last night. I've noticed that a lot of us who had Attractions as our first choice have been put on Pending. I wonder if there is a correlation.



Attractions was my second choice... perhaps there is a pattern, but I've already given up looking for it. (What time zone are you guys? I'm in EST.) 

Also, I read this a bit ago:


> Dont waste time after your interview trying to speculate about what a decision may be or try to figure out some sort of pattern for roles being offered (one doesnt exist).


 source

It'll happen when it happens.


----------



## KutlessRock

So I hadn't applied because I didn't think that my mom would be happy about it, but I was talking to her yesterday about a friend who did Spring 2012 and she said that I should apply! So I applied earlier today and passed the Web Interview just now! Now just have to wait for the email to schedule my phone interview! I can't believe that this is happening!


----------



## SnowWhite123

I am in mountain time zone. It does seem like there is something with attractions. But I guess we will have to just wait. 

Congrats on being able to apply! Good luck on the phone interview!


----------



## touchthesky

SnowWhite123 said:


> I got my pending one around noon yesterday which would of been February 25th. I am not sure there is a pattern. My top three roles were attractions, character attendant, and merchandise. My interviewer was not as upbeat either. She was nice, but really gave no feedback or gave a small laugh when I made a joke. The interview lasted around 26 minutes or so. Congrats to all of the people who got accepted!



Our top 3 are exactly the same, just in a different order. character attendant was my number one.


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Hello, fall 2013 people! My name is Ariel.
I'm 21, but will be 22 during the program if I am accepted. I'm currently waiting to hear back!
I applied for both resorts, but I'm hoping to be either a character attendant, PhotoPass photographer or BBB/Pirate's League host in WDW. 
I did my first program in Disneyland last spring.


----------



## Nensense

Just realized I haven't really given an introduction yet lol

I'm Aaron and I'm 19 years old (Will turn 20 in August during the program) and I'm a  Sophomore with a currently undeclared major. I applied for both resorts as Attractions and Custodial. Made it clear that I'm hoping for Disney World though.


----------



## Wishes Count

I'm getting really nervous and I almost don't want to post anything because I am afraid of jinxing myself! (knocks on wood) But I interviewed on the 11th and that was 15 days ago! I know they said 2-3 weeks but I'm anxious because people who interviewed after me are being accepted! I hope I am just on the bottom of the pile and they are going to accept me. I am really worried that I will wait the 3 weeks and they will decide to pend me! (knocks on wood again!) Then I will have to wait even longer!

Although I don't mind waiting if they will select me for my 1st or 2nd choice (Concierge or Hospitality) haha

Anyone else in the same boat? Interviewed a while ago and haven't heard anything?


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Wishes Count said:


> I'm getting really nervous and I almost don't want to post anything because I am afraid of jinxing myself! (knocks on wood) But I interviewed on the 11th and that was 15 days ago! I know they said 2-3 weeks but I'm anxious because people who interviewed after me are being accepted! I hope I am just on the bottom of the pile and they are going to accept me. I am really worried that I will wait the 3 weeks and they will decide to pend me! (knocks on wood again!) Then I will have to wait even longer!
> 
> Although I don't mind waiting if they will select me for my 1st or 2nd choice (Concierge or Hospitality) haha
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat? Interviewed a while ago and haven't heard anything?



I totally know what you mean, even though I haven't been waiting as long as you have. I only had my phone interview last Wednesday, but I haven't heard anything from them yet. I've seen people that had their interviews the same day as me or after me and have already heard back (whether it be accepted, pending, or NLIC). 

Just curious, because I haven't been looking at Facebook pages, but are there many instances where people have been waiting a long time only to get pended/NLIC? Because from what I've seen, people are getting pended/NLIC pretty quickly. But, I know there isn't a pattern, so I was just curious.

Also, to those trying to find patterns, I had my phone interview last Wednesday, my top choices were attractions and merchandise, and I haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Hollsey

Pended! Meh. I was really, really bummed when I first saw it, but my sister saw something on the Programs blog where they talked about pending, and then someone asked about it and they said it's normal for rehires to get pended? Or something like that. So I'm just hoping that it has more to do with double-checking my rehire status and such. My top three were MEO, Merchandise, and Attractions in that order (though I did put High Interest in other roles--these were just the three we talked about).

So I guess we'll wait and see!


----------



## SnowWhite123

touchthesky said:


> Our top 3 are exactly the same, just in a different order. character attendant was my number one.


I apologize I totally don't remember, but did you get pended as well?


----------



## jAcKs_x0

It's interesting to notice people getting pended right away and then there's people waiting over two weeks with no response.  I wonder what their logic is?  I cant imagine they really read peoples applications in under 24 hours (when those have gotten pending emails) yet others have been waiting long long times with no emails at all?  Puts my vote in just a very very random sequence of notifications.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Wishes Count said:
			
		

> I'm getting really nervous and I almost don't want to post anything because I am afraid of jinxing myself! (knocks on wood) But I interviewed on the 11th and that was 15 days ago! I know they said 2-3 weeks but I'm anxious because people who interviewed after me are being accepted! I hope I am just on the bottom of the pile and they are going to accept me. I am really worried that I will wait the 3 weeks and they will decide to pend me! (knocks on wood again!) Then I will have to wait even longer!
> 
> Although I don't mind waiting if they will select me for my 1st or 2nd choice (Concierge or Hospitality) haha
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat? Interviewed a while ago and haven't heard anything?



I'm in the exact same boat. I interviewed on the 10th and I haven't heard anything all yet! (And also haven't been posting to not jinx myself! Knock on wood!)
I'm trying not to loose it. Haha!

I just hope we hear good news soon! :


----------



## touchthesky

SnowWhite123 said:


> I apologize I totally don't remember, but did you get pended as well?



No need to apologize, I don't think I said it.  But yes, I got pended yesterday afternoon.  Five days after my interview.


----------



## Wishes Count

PirateSnowmen said:


> I totally know what you mean, even though I haven't been waiting as long as you have. I only had my phone interview last Wednesday, but I haven't heard anything from them yet. I've seen people that had their interviews the same day as me or after me and have already heard back (whether it be accepted, pending, or NLIC).
> 
> Just curious, because I haven't been looking at Facebook pages, but are there many instances where people have been waiting a long time only to get pended/NLIC? Because from what I've seen, people are getting pended/NLIC pretty quickly. But, I know there isn't a pattern, so I was just curious.
> 
> Also, to those trying to find patterns, I had my phone interview last Wednesday, my top choices were attractions and merchandise, and I haven't heard anything back.




I haven't seen anyone on Facebook who has been waiting this long be pended. But I mean it still could happen. 



Lyanne and Stitch said:


> I'm in the exact same boat. I interviewed on the 10th and I haven't heard anything all yet! (And also haven't been posting to not jinx myself! Knock on wood!)
> I'm trying not to loose it. Haha!
> 
> I just hope we hear good news soon! :



Glad I'm not the only one!! Like I said above, I will gladly wait until the last day if they will give me one of my top choices!



jAcKs_x0 said:


> It's interesting to notice people getting pended right away and then there's people waiting over two weeks with no response.  I wonder what their logic is?  I cant imagine they really read peoples applications in under 24 hours (when those have gotten pending emails) yet others have been waiting long long times with no emails at all?  Puts my vote in just a very very random sequence of notifications.



I have no idea how it works. I have heard there is no pattern for roles, but it seems like a lot of the people who have been accepted on Facebook are for Merch and QSFB. 

I'm just so nervous and I want this so much! If I don't get into the CP or a PI I don't know what I will do  I know this is everyone's dream too but I've really put all my eggs in this basket. I guess I better start applying for jobs around home so I wont be unemployed when I graduate


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Congratulations to those who have been accepted! To everyone else, I hope something great comes of it! 



skmokyle said:


> I was actually a bit surprised that I landed the role as my main was Attractions, but looking back I did emphasize spieling quite a bit which is prevalent in Transportation (I have no experience with a radio, but the mic at Six Flags isn't much different).


Ah, that most definitely makes sense! I've had theatre experience, but not much ride/operation experience. I'm more of building, designing, and constructing sort of guys that builds what you're then paid to operate! I think you'll find transportation, quite similar but still unique.

I'm quite interested to see what location you're given as it really sounds awesome, and I really wish I Would have applied for that position!



candlehead said:


> my top three were merchandise, attractions, and custodial. It took me almost the whole two weeks before my interview to decide those, lol.


You definitely chose more-open and available roles, as from what I've figured Custodial, QSFB, and Merch have pretty high capacities. I'm sure something excellent will come of it since you're so willing!



Wishes Count said:


> Anyone else in the same boat? Interviewed a while ago and haven't heard anything?


Kate, this has happened before, mainly for those folk who apply for both the DCP and Internships as I could imagine where they're trying to place you. Just finding a best fit is all. I expect you'll hear back sometime soon since you're alumni and a previous CM. By the way, did they happen to ask anything in relation to being a CM for your CP interview?

Lyanne, I hope you hear back SOON too!!!

Luck, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## WDWlover89

Wishes Count said:
			
		

> I'm just so nervous and I want this so much! If I don't get into the CP or a PI I don't know what I will do  I know this is everyone's dream too but I've really put all my eggs in this basket. I guess I better start applying for jobs around home so I wont be unemployed when I graduate



I know how you feel. I graduated in December and did not get into the Spring program so I'm taking one class just so I could try again. I don't have any backup plan at all and I'm just counting down the days until I can reapply. I also haven't been looking for a job just in case I get into the DCP. 

Good luck to you and everyone else waiting to hear back and congrats to everyone that was already accepted!


----------



## touchthesky

WDWlover89 said:


> I know how you feel. I graduated in December and did not get into the Spring program so I'm taking one class just so I could try again. I don't have any backup plan at all and I'm just counting down the days until I can reapply. I also haven't been looking for a job just in case I get into the DCP.
> 
> Good luck to you and everyone else waiting to hear back and congrats to everyone that was already accepted!



I was thinking about doing that if I didn't get accepted.  Do you mind me asking how its working out for you?  I'm just wondering if it might be more trouble than its worth.  Having to get accepted to the school and everything again...


----------



## heaven2dc

I just learned in our FB group for Disneyland CP that they aren't accepting any more people in Guest Services, Front Desk or Disney Desk.  From what I understand, people are being told this in their interview.  This is very disheartening since those are my top 3 roles.

Has anyone else heard anything like this?


----------



## WDWlover89

touchthesky said:
			
		

> I was thinking about doing that if I didn't get accepted.  Do you mind me asking how its working out for you?  I'm just wondering if it might be more trouble than its worth.  Having to get accepted to the school and everything again...



Not at all!  It really wasn't bad because I was still considered a student, even though I graduated, so I didn't have to be accepted to the school again. So I simply signed up for one class just like I would have done before. I am taking a digital photography class that I had wanted to take but never found the time. I love it and is a little different only having one class, but I think it's definitely worth it especially since it means I get another chance to apply.  I'm also hoping that this class will help me get a Photopass role.


----------



## Wishes Count

RogerRadcliffe said:
			
		

> Kate, this has happened before, mainly for those folk who apply for both the DCP and Internships as I could imagine where they're trying to place you. Just finding a best fit is all. I expect you'll hear back sometime soon since you're alumni and a previous CM. By the way, did they happen to ask anything in relation to being a CM for your CP interview?



On my CP interview she didn't really ask too much. She asked why I wanted to do the program again but she wanted to know how my experiences outside of Disney have prepared me for the roles I chose. I tried to talk about my previous CP in front desk as much as I could by mentioning it here and there. I felt uneasy after my interview as she was very formal. 

On my PI interview we talked a little bit about my previous roles as well. I think that interview went so much better than the CP. She told me if I am offered the CP to accept and then if they offer me a PI I can switch over, so I was under the impression that I would hear back about the CP first. 

So I am just trying to wait patiently until I hear something!


----------



## touchthesky

Does anyone know if you would be able to switch from a PI to the college program? I've got my heart set on the CP, but I also applied for a couple PIs that I don't really think I have a shot at, but who knows. I figured I'd hear about the CP first, but now that I'm pending I'm not sure about that.


----------



## meldcp

Does anyone know if choosing a later arrival date will mean fewer apartment choices?  I really want to live in Patterson, so I don't want to choose the later date if that will hurt my chances.  Thanks!


----------



## Nensense

meldcp said:


> Does anyone know if choosing a later arrival date will mean fewer apartment choices?  I really want to live in Patterson, so I don't want to choose the later date if that will hurt my chances.  Thanks!



I'd like to know this as well. Because my school semester doesn't end until the 24 of May (My last class would be on the 22nd) so I'd have to do a later checkout but I really want to live in Chatham.


----------



## AliSW

I don't think it makes a difference, they have a set number for each day. How many at each complex available depends on the spring advantage people leaving.


----------



## Hollsey

I'm one of those "this is my only shot" people, and it makes me feel a tiny bit better to not be alone. I think that's why pending is so frustrating--I didn't attend my school's recent career fair because I had such high hopes for the CP.

As far as apartment choices go, it's hard to say. People are coming and going all of the time, so it really depends on what's available. I had a super small check-in day, arrived at 9 am, and was only given Vista as an option (my date was June 14 on my last CP because I did the Quarters check-in). I heard there weren't any Patterson spots offered to my group, and only a few Chatham spots. If I get accepted, I'm hoping for Chatham so I have a new experience, but I really didn't mind Vista the last time!


----------



## cagirl4life

If anyone is interviewing today, Heads up! The system has been down for an hour now. I just got the call at my interview time that I will need to reschedule it. Then they gave me a number to call later. So don't be surprised if you get a call like that!


----------



## leeg229

meldcp said:


> Does anyone know if choosing a later arrival date will mean fewer apartment choices?  I really want to live in Patterson, so I don't want to choose the later date if that will hurt my chances.  Thanks!



Honestly, it all depends on who is leaving when you arrive and what apartment complex they are in. I'm arriving Mon May 13th so If the people who are leaving Fri May 10th all live in Chatham and Vista then those are the only places that will have openings. Getting there earlier on check in day does improve your odds of getting what you want, but there is no guarantee that what you want will be available in the first place.


----------



## Wishes Count

touchthesky said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you would be able to switch from a PI to the college program? I've got my heart set on the CP, but I also applied for a couple PIs that I don't really think I have a shot at, but who knows. I figured I'd hear about the CP first, but now that I'm pending I'm not sure about that.



I'm thinking you could but why would you want to? PIs certainly rank higher than the CP.


----------



## touchthesky

I know its weird. But I've always wanted to work in the parks, and the PIs I applied for wouldn't  be in the parks.


----------



## ruckelc

Does anyone know of any photopass acceptances at WDW? Also if anyone is stressing a lot, I would recommend staying off of the Facebook group. I deactivated my Facebook until I get a final decision because I would constantly check the group and the frantic energy on FB made my stress so much worse.


----------



## cagirl4life

ruckelc said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any photopass acceptances at WDW? Also if anyone is stressing a lot, I would recommend staying off of the Facebook group. I deactivated my Facebook until I get a final decision because I would constantly check the group and the frantic energy on FB made my stress so much worse.



Yes there has been a couple WDW photopass. If you want to know roles filled without the drama of the fb group you can go here ( http://disneycollegeprogramplacements.weebly.com/placements.html ) it is a website that someone on the fb page made just of a role call sheet.


----------



## mfoster45

I had my phone interview today and unfortunately Disney is having technical difficulties, so we have to reschedule.  Hopefully I'm not the only one that this happened to.  I'm not too bummed out about it, I just want to get done with the interview.  Anyone else have this issue today?


----------



## cagirl4life

mfoster45 said:
			
		

> I had my phone interview today and unfortunately Disney is having technical difficulties, so we have to reschedule.  Hopefully I'm not the only one that this happened to.  I'm not too bummed out about it, I just want to get done with the interview.  Anyone else have this issue today?



I did too. Mine was for a PI though. I'm happy cause it gets me another day to study. We talked about it and it started at like 11:30 EST today. I would just hate to have been interviewing when the system crashed! That would be horrible.


----------



## touchthesky

Anyone else notice how few character attendant and attractions acceptances there are? I thought those were some of the biggest roles.


----------



## SnowWhite123

touchthesky said:


> Anyone else notice how few character attendant and attractions acceptances there are? I thought those were some of the biggest roles.



I totally agree with you! Do you think that has anything to do with the pending notifications that we received?


----------



## touchthesky

SnowWhite123 said:


> I totally agree with you! Do you think that has anything to do with the pending notifications that we received?



I had considered that, but I'm really trying not to think about it too much.  Every time I think I have a pattern figured out, its proven wrong  Probably because they aren't kidding when they say there aren't patterns.


----------



## surferdude

touchthesky said:


> Anyone else notice how few character attendant and attractions acceptances there are? I thought those were some of the biggest roles.



Honestly I havent seen any attractions acceptances. Which to me helps me feel a little better, only an answer will cure the nerves though 

As for character attendant, I really didnt pay any attention to them  sorry


----------



## Nensense

SnowWhite123 said:


> I totally agree with you! Do you think that has anything to do with the pending notifications that we received?



I think it might seeing how most of us who got pended on here had Attractions as our first choices.


----------



## touchthesky

Nensense said:


> I think it might seeing how most of us who got pended on here had Attractions as our first choices.



I had it third, character attendant first, but there have been very few acceptances there, too.  Who knows...


----------



## PrincessChelsea

cagirl4life said:


> Yes there has been a couple WDW photopass. If you want to know roles filled without the drama of the fb group you can go here ... it is a website that someone on the fb page made just of a role call sheet.



Is this link not working because of the problems Disney is facing today??


----------



## touchthesky

^ Nope, that link is not officially affiliated with Disney.  Someone on the Facebook group made it.


----------



## PrincessChelsea

The link won't work for me!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

PrincessChelsea said:


> The link won't work for me!



All it is is just a very informal list of people who have been accepted, the job they have been accepted for, and what term (fall/fall advantage). It's not an official link; people can go to that website once they've been accepted and submit their information so that it will show.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Hello there, I'm a late comer to the program so I don't think I'll make it but I wanted to give it a shot. I just sent in my app. about 10 mins ago, so yeah... But this is my last semester so I wanted to at least try. If not I do have one more class to take in the fall so one last chance there. Always gotta look on the positive side 

 Here's hoping 

So a little about me:

I'm going for an office certificate at my local just turned state college. I have an AA that was focused in Education. So I never really know what to tell people when they ask what year I am in college, I say three going by the credits I have. Even though this is my "last" semester since I am graduating in May.


----------



## Nensense

So have any people for Fall that had been placed on pending gotten accepted yet?


----------



## SnowWhite123

Nensense said:


> So have any people for Fall that had been placed on pending gotten accepted yet?



No, sadly I am still pending. Has anyone else? I hope that everyone hears back soon!!


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Just passed the WBI  Gotta schedule my phone interview


----------



## SnowWhite123

nerdydisneygirl90 said:


> Just passed the WBI  Gotta schedule my phone interview



Congrats! I hope it all goes great!


----------



## StaceyM

Hi everyone. Im Stacey. I did my phone interview on the 26th. My dashboard still just says "In Process"  I got the "thanks for applying" email but nothing else.  I feel like I check my dashboard between every class hoping for something. 

How is "in process" different from "pending" 

Thanks for this thread though its been a lifesaver


----------



## candlehead

SnowWhite123 said:
			
		

> No, sadly I am still pending. Has anyone else? I hope that everyone hears back soon!!



Still waiting too. 





			
				StaceyM said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. Im Stacey. I did my phone interview on the 26th. My dashboard still just says "In Process"  I got the "thanks for applying" email but nothing else.  I feel like I check my dashboard between every class hoping for something.
> 
> How is "in process" different from "pending"
> 
> Thanks for this thread though its been a lifesaver



"in process" is essentially the same as pending. kind of. "pending" isn't actually something that will show on your dash, but you will get an email. it's just a classification CPers use. It means that your application will potentially be "in progress" longer than others who get an acceptance/nlic right away.


----------



## StaceyM

Ah i haven't gotten any emails other than the thanks for interviewing, you'll get an update on your status...2-3 weeks blah blah" (unless thats the email you mean)


----------



## misscpround2

@ StacyM, that's the only email I got as well. I've checked my dashboard and it's completely blank! doesn't even said I applied   I emailed tech support they said it was just a glitch, however it hasn't changed. double


----------



## PirateSnowmen

StaceyM said:


> Hi everyone. Im Stacey. I did my phone interview on the 26th. My dashboard still just says "In Process"  I got the "thanks for applying" email but nothing else.  I feel like I check my dashboard between every class hoping for something.
> 
> How is "in process" different from "pending"
> 
> Thanks for this thread though its been a lifesaver



I'm the same way, as well as a few others here on the board. I did my phone interview on the 20th and I still haven't gotten anything more than the "thanks for applying" email (which I got around midnight EST on the 21st). As I understand it, that basically means they haven't made a decision, but they will within 2-3 weeks. No one I know of yet has waited 2-3 weeks and then received a "pending" email. From what I've seen, most people get a pending email within a few days; with a pending email they will basically say that they will make their decision by April 19th (I think that's the date). I think that's basically their way of saying "we said we'd get back to you within 2-3 weeks, so here's us getting back to you, but we need more time to make a decision."

The main difference is if you're pending, you will get an email saying you are pending a final decision. I believe it still shows up as "In progress" on your dashboard. You aren't officially pending until they send you the email saying you are.


----------



## TerdFerguson18

Yep, me too. Interviewed the morning of the 19th, and had no word. From what I can tell it's a good sign. I'd rather be waiting with no word as opposed to getting a pending email.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

TerdFerguson18 said:


> Yep, me too. Interviewed the morning of the 19th, and had no word. From what I can tell it's a good sign. I'd rather be waiting with no word as opposed to getting a pending email.



Agreed. All of my family & friends keep telling me "no news is good news." But, I don't want to automatically think that because there is still definitely a chance of being pended/NLIC. Some people have been waiting 2+ weeks with no news, so I'm interested to see if those people will be accepted. I think that will ease my nerves a bit, but I still don't want to get too confident since there's always the chance of being declined.


----------



## cagirl4life

PirateSnowmen said:


> Agreed. All of my family & friends keep telling me "no news is good news." But, I don't want to automatically think that because there is still definitely a chance of being pended/NLIC. But I still don't want to get too confident since there's always the chance of being declined.



I have been told the "no news is good news too". I interviewed the 22nd. I get really anxious when people who interviewed after me get accepted and even more so when someone who interviewed before me gets NLIC. I am in the hope that I am so awesome they just don't know where to place me   I just want to know what I am doing next semester. I graduate in May so this is my last chance to CP and my backup to PI.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

cagirl4life said:


> I have been told the "no news is good news too". I interviewed the 22nd. I get really anxious when people who interviewed after me get accepted and even more so when someone who interviewed before me gets NLIC. I am in the hope that I am so awesome they just don't know where to place me   I just want to know what I am doing next semester. I graduate in May so this is my last chance to CP and my backup to PI.



I'm in the same boat. I graduate this summer (should be in May, but it's a long story) and for me the next step after graduating is applying for nursing school. I didn't apply [to nursing school] for the fall, so if I don't get accepted to the CP, I won't have anything to do in the fall. I do have a backup plan, but I really hope it doesn't come to that. 

I'm also pretty anxious, for exactly the same reasons that you described. That's why I don't even look at the facebook pages. If I get accepted, I'll join. 

Also, after I interviewed I called my mom and went over all of the questions I was asked and the answers I gave. She has interviewed & hired (as well as rejected & fired) TONS of people in her career, and she said all of my answers to the questions were excellent. Her telling me that just freaks me out more


----------



## cagirl4life

PirateSnowmen said:


> I'm in the same boat. I graduate this summer (should be in May, but it's a long story) and for me the next step after graduating is applying for nursing school. I didn't apply [to nursing school] for the fall, so if I don't get accepted to the CP, I won't have anything to do in the fall. I do have a backup plan, but I really hope it doesn't come to that.
> 
> I'm also pretty anxious, for exactly the same reasons that you described. That's why I don't even look at the facebook pages. If I get accepted, I'll join.
> 
> Also, after I interviewed I called my mom and went over all of the questions I was asked and the answers I gave. She has interviewed & hired (as well as rejected & fired) TONS of people in her career, and she said all of my answers to the questions were excellent. Her telling me that just freaks me out more



Haha. That would freak me out too. I am thinking about unjoining the main group mostly because a couple people there every post they make I want to punch them. But I am really enjoying the DLR group, it is such a different environment over there! 

I understand graduations being pushed back. Mine got pushed back a whole year and I had to take more classes then I would like because my school is stupid on when it schedules classes, and engineering is difficult to pass haha. I kind of have a back-up, I just really want to work for Disney as my career and this is the best foot in the door. If I don't I will try and get an engineering internship in the area and try and get a PT job and kind of work my way up.

Good luck with nursing! I have a lot of friends that do it, and its an insane schooling.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

cagirl4life said:


> Haha. That would freak me out too. I am thinking about unjoining the main group mostly because a couple people there every post they make I want to punch them. But I am really enjoying the DLR group, it is such a different environment over there!
> 
> I understand graduations being pushed back. Mine got pushed back a whole year and I had to take more classes then I would like because my school is stupid on when it schedules classes, and engineering is difficult to pass haha. I kind of have a back-up, I just really want to work for Disney as my career and this is the best foot in the door. If I don't I will try and get an engineering internship in the area and try and get a PT job and kind of work my way up.
> 
> Good luck with nursing! I have a lot of friends that do it, and its an insane schooling.



Yes I totally know what you mean! From what I've read, it seems like it's the same people commenting every time. I'm also tired of seeing people whining about being pended on the main FB group. Like, I get it, it sucks being pended. But you don't need to complain about the same thing every couple of hours and you especially don't need to keep asking every couple of hours when you'll be accepted. We don't work for Disney so we don't know either! But, as I said, I'll join if I get accepted, especially because I'd like to meet some people before I go down and hopefully get a roommate. I've only been assigned a random roommate once, and that was my freshman year of college. It was awful 

Yeah my graduation was pushed back because two of the classes I have left to take can't be taken concurrently. Apparently one is a prerequisite for the other. Of course, in my entire 4 years of school my advisor never told me that until I was being advised for this current semester and it isn't indicated anywhere online. So, this summer I'll only have 1 class left to take, but that class is only being offered as a study abroad. So, if all goes well, I may be spending the month of June in Scotland, which is why I couldn't apply for fall advantage. I won't know for another week or two if the study abroad program met its quota on people and will be allowed to go, so that's another thing I'm waiting for. If it isn't able to go, I have no idea what I'm going to do. Hopefully the class will be offered on campus this summer as a replacement for the study abroad, but if not I can't realistically come back another semester just to take one stupid class. Told you it was complicated 

Sorry, that was kinda long 
But, here's to hoping we all get accepted!


----------



## cagirl4life

PirateSnowmen said:


> Yes I totally know what you mean! From what I've read, it seems like it's the same people commenting every time. I'm also tired of seeing people whining about being pended on the main FB group. Like, I get it, it sucks being pended. But you don't need to complain about the same thing every couple of hours and you especially don't need to keep asking every couple of hours when you'll be accepted. We don't work for Disney so we don't know either! But, as I said, I'll join if I get accepted, especially because I'd like to meet some people before I go down and hopefully get a roommate. I've only been assigned a random roommate once, and that was my freshman year of college. It was awful
> 
> Yeah my graduation was pushed back because two of the classes I have left to take can't be taken concurrently. Apparently one is a prerequisite for the other. Of course, in my entire 4 years of school my advisor never told me that until I was being advised for this current semester and it isn't indicated anywhere online. So, this summer I'll only have 1 class left to take, but that class is only being offered as a study abroad. So, if all goes well, I may be spending the month of June in Scotland, which is why I couldn't apply for fall advantage. I won't know for another week or two if the study abroad program met its quota on people and will be allowed to go, so that's another thing I'm waiting for. If it isn't able to go, I have no idea what I'm going to do. Hopefully the class will be offered on campus this summer as a replacement for the study abroad, but if not I can't realistically come back another semester just to take one stupid class. Told you it was complicated
> 
> Sorry, that was kinda long
> But, here's to hoping we all get accepted!



Haha no problem! Scotland would be so fun! I was never able to do that kind of stuff because my major is hard to do thing through different places, let alone countries. I wish I could have! My school offers some classes only every other semester or on the fall semester of an odd year, so it gets weird with timing everything out. And of course on the list of the suggested what you should take when, they don't tell you... and my advisor changed like every year. We finally got one who knew what she was doing and she got a promotion right at the time you register for classes. Yea that was awesome.

There is certain groups for certain day check in too. So that would be a great place to find a possible roommate. Though I have had at least 1 random roommate every year. 2 have turned out to be great friends,  like 8 (I have had a lot leave at the semester haha) have been decent, and I have had 2 that are horrible. So it really is luck of the draw.

I can't to fall advantage either. I am in 2 weddings (in one week) this summer and have a couple other commitments. I actually preference DLR and hopeful that is where I get!

And figures crossed that are acceptances come soon!


----------



## cagirl4life

Well I got the dreaded email this morning..... I am NLIC


----------



## heaven2dc

cagirl4life said:


> Well I got the dreaded email this morning..... I am NLIC



I'm so sorry!  This is definitely a nerve wracking process but  hopefully you get the PI position.  Keeping my fingers crossed and sending lots of pixie dust your way!


----------



## cagirl4life

heaven2dc said:


> I'm so sorry!  This is definitely a nerve wracking process but  hopefully you get the PI position.  Keeping my fingers crossed and sending lots of pixie dust your way!



Thanks!!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Accepted!!! Just got my email! Fall 2013 Attractions, which was my top choice!!


----------



## jobro912

So it appears the acceptance wave of the day is attractions. That was my son's top choice and dream role...butalas, he got custodial. He accepted and paid, but I am still not sure he will go. Character Auditions on March 23, then we'll talk about it


----------



## Jakey1

cagirl4life said:


> Well I got the dreaded email this morning..... I am NLIC



so sorry to hear that. 
Keep your head up!



PirateSnowmen said:


> Accepted!!! Just got my email! Fall 2013 Attractions, which was my top choice!!



CONGRATS!!


----------



## TerdFerguson18

PirateSnowmen said:


> Accepted!!! Just got my email! Fall 2013 Attractions, which was my top choice!!



Disneyland or WDW? I had it as my second choice so i'm hoping!!!!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

jobro912 said:


> So it appears the acceptance wave of the day is attractions. That was my son's top choice and dream role...butalas, he got custodial. He accepted and paid, but I am still not sure he will go. Character Auditions on March 23, then we'll talk about it



I've heard custodial is a lot of fun! I put "low interest" for custodial, but the more I thought about it, the more I thought I would have enjoyed it. I think the only one that I put an interest for that I would have been really bummed had I got it would have been housekeeping. I definitely think he should go and good luck to him on character auditions! 



Jakey1 said:


> CONGRATS!!



Thank you! 



TerdFerguson18 said:


> Disneyland or WDW? I had it as my second choice so i'm hoping!!!!



WDW! When I was interviewed, my interviewer asked for my top roles, but she didn't give a specific number that I had to say. I said Attractions & Merch were my top two, but when she asked why they were my top roles, I didn't think I gave a very good answer, so I really didn't think I'd get it. Surprised the heck outta me! And good luck to you! I know waiting is really hard.


----------



## keysah

I'm still pending  I had my phone interview on the 17th. I hoping to hear something today..


----------



## surferdude

keysah said:


> I'm still pending  I had my phone interview on the 17th. I hoping to hear something today..


Also still pending, I interviewed on the 22nd. 

To those who were NLIC'ed, Im very sorry to hear that, but if you applied for a PI hopefully you get that! 

For those who were accepted congrats!


----------



## jobro912

@ Pirate...Thanks...the decision isn't at all about custodial...he is excited as all get out to have the chance...His program however is pretty intense and not real sure how to work it as far as getting credit and maintaining full time status for scholarships and financial aid...He is meeting with career services on his campus today at 3, so should have a much better idea by then.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

jobro912 said:


> @ Pirate...Thanks...the decision isn't at all about custodial...he is excited as all get out to have the chance...His program however is pretty intense and not real sure how to work it as far as getting credit and maintaining full time status for scholarships and financial aid...He is meeting with career services on his campus today at 3, so should have a much better idea by then.



Ahh. I see now. Sometimes I forget about having to take off from school (and how difficult it can be) since I'll have already graduated when I do the program. But, I totally understand! That's the reason why I waited until now (spring semester senior year) to apply - I just couldn't take a semester off. I truly hope it all works out for him!


----------



## TerdFerguson18

AHHHHH!!!!! I was accepted for Advantage in Attractions!!!!


----------



## Nensense

So, somebody on the pending FB page just got accepted in this current wave. It at least shows that some pending people are actually getting accepted already.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

So I just got accepted for FA Concierge and I'm over the moon happy!

To all of you who are pending or just waiting. Don't give up!!  The good news will surely come soon!


----------



## Wishes Count

I've been accepted for Fall Advantage as a Concierge! I am beyond happy as this was my #1 choice. My arrival date is May 20TH 

I waited 18 days without hearing anything! I am also waiting to hear about PI's but no matter what I am moving to Florida after Graduation!!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

TerdFerguson18 said:


> AHHHHH!!!!! I was accepted for Advantage in Attractions!!!!





Lyanne and Stitch said:


> So I just got accepted for FA Concierge and I'm over the moon happy!
> 
> To all of you who are pending or just waiting. Don't give up!!  The good news will surely come soon!





Wishes Count said:


> I've been accepted for Fall Advantage as a Concierge! I am beyond happy as this was my #1 choice. My arrival date is May 20TH
> 
> I waited 18 days without hearing anything! I am also waiting to hear about PI's but no matter what I am moving to Florida after Graduation!!



Congrats everyone! It seems like a ton of people got accepted today!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

PirateSnowmen said:


> Congrats everyone! It seems like a ton of people got accepted today!



Thank You! and congrats to you too!


----------



## heaven2dc

Congratulations to everyone who got accepted today!  Are all of you going to WDW?  or DL?


----------



## heaven2dc

Nensense said:


> So, somebody on the pending FB page just got accepted in this current wave. It at least shows that some pending people are actually getting accepted already.



Is there a separate FB page for those who are pending?  The Disneyland FB that I follow has a separate file where we add our names but I haven't found a separate FB page.


----------



## candlehead

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> Is there a separate FB page for those who are pending?  The Disneyland FB that I follow has a separate file where we add our names but I haven't found a separate FB page.



i, too, would like to know about this group and possibly join?


----------



## TerdFerguson18

heaven2dc said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got accepted today!  Are all of you going to WDW?  or DL?



I'm doing WDW


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> Thank You! and congrats to you too!



Thank you! 



heaven2dc said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got accepted today!  Are all of you going to WDW?  or DL?



I'm doing WDW


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Wow, quite a bit has happened! Congrats to those accepted today! To those of you still waiting/deciding here's hoping for the best.

Also, Congrats Kate and Lyanne on Concierge. One of the few I've heard of! 



candlehead said:


> i, too, would like to know about this group and possibly join?


I did a search for Pending Groups and it looks like they're all older groups from past seasons. I'd check Tumblr as someone might have a link there. I do recall seeing one linked in a YouTube video a while back too... Best of luck!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Wow, quite a bit has happened! Congrats to those accepted today! To those of you still waiting/deciding here's hoping for the best.
> 
> Also, Congrats Kate and Lyanne on Concierge. One of the few I've heard of!


----------



## Wishes Count

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Wow, quite a bit has happened! Congrats to those accepted today! To those of you still waiting/deciding here's hoping for the best.
> 
> Also, Congrats Kate and Lyanne on Concierge. One of the few I've heard of!


Thank you! I am very excited!



candlehead said:


> i, too, would like to know about this group and possibly join?





heaven2dc said:


> Is there a separate FB page for those who are pending?  The Disneyland FB that I follow has a separate file where we add our names but I haven't found a separate FB page.



Here is the link to the pending group http://www.facebook.com/groups/217212071736945/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## surferdude

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> So I just got accepted for FA Concierge and I'm over the moon happy!
> 
> To all of you who are pending or just waiting. Don't give up!!  The good news will surely come soon!



Congrats to you and Kate! 

Still pending and slightly disheartening to still be here  Hopefully next week will grant me better news (I really dont want to be waiting until April to find out).


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

surferdude said:


> Congrats to you and Kate!
> 
> Still pending and slightly disheartening to still be here  Hopefully next week will grant me better news (I really dont want to be waiting until April to find out).



Thank you!! 

Don't loose hope! I know how horrible it is to wait. Just try and keep busy and hopefully Disney will let you know soon!!


----------



## PrincessKaren

Reading this thread makes me so excited and anxious  I have my phone interview on Thursday. I'm getting super prepared for it and hopefully I'll do a great enough job to join you all here! 
Congratulations to everyone who did make it! I hope you all have a safe trip and an awesome experience. :


----------



## leeg229

PrincessKaren said:


> Reading this thread makes me so excited and anxious  I have my phone interview on Thursday. I'm getting super prepared for it and hopefully I'll do a great enough job to join you all here!
> Congratulations to everyone who did make it! I hope you all have a safe trip and an awesome experience. :



I'm sure you'll do fine! Remember to smile while you talk and more importantly, be enthusiastic!


----------



## Nensense

heaven2dc said:


> Is there a separate FB page for those who are pending?  The Disneyland FB that I follow has a separate file where we add our names but I haven't found a separate FB page.





candlehead said:


> i, too, would like to know about this group and possibly join?




https://www.facebook.com/groups/217212071736945/


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

PrincessKaren said:


> Reading this thread makes me so excited and anxious  I have my phone interview on Thursday. I'm getting super prepared for it and hopefully I'll do a great enough job to join you all here!
> Congratulations to everyone who did make it! I hope you all have a safe trip and an awesome experience. :



My phone interview is on Thursday too. Good Luck


----------



## AliSW

I got accepted for custodial... I'm pretty upset. I already did two programs in custodial and when they asked why I put low interest I said I wanted to learn something new.
I really don't understand why they couldn't give me merchandise and I thought I had good answers for the other role questions they asked.


----------



## PrincessKaren

nerdydisneygirl90 said:
			
		

> My phone interview is on Thursday too. Good Luck



Thank you! I wish you the best of luck too!


----------



## surferdude

AliSW said:


> I got accepted for custodial... I'm pretty upset. I already did two programs in custodial and when they asked why I put low interest I said I wanted to learn something new.
> I really don't understand why they couldn't give me merchandise and I thought I had good answers for the other role questions they asked.



Sorry to hear you didnt get your top choices  . I would assume that they figured that you had experience and were very good at the custodial jobs though, but I wouldnt be to upset since they might have been faced with an option of that or nothing or even maybe they plan on making you a higher up custodial (assuming there is some kind of hierarchy)? Atleast enjoy what you do and try to not get too bummed out about it


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

PrincessKaren said:


> Thank you! I wish you the best of luck too!




Thanks


----------



## disney 4 5

Our daughter had her interview friday afternoon & got her decline email last night. It was her 1st time applying & she will apply again but she's pretty bummed right now. Hopefully since we're headed to Disney World next Saturday she won't stay upset too long. I thought she did ok with her interview but you could tell she was super nervous. Good luck to all those still applying.


----------



## AliSW

surferdude said:


> Sorry to hear you didnt get your top choices  . I would assume that they figured that you had experience and were very good at the custodial jobs though, but I wouldnt be to upset since they might have been faced with an option of that or nothing or even maybe they plan on making you a higher up custodial (assuming there is some kind of hierarchy)? Atleast enjoy what you do and try to not get too bummed out about it



yeah but I don't understand why it would've been this or nothing because I don't see what I could have said or didn't say that knocked me out of those other roles. also it's annoying that people I used to work with who got away with taking advantage of the freedom of custodial have gone back and gotten hard to get roles, while I worked hard and yet they stick me with custodial! So I'm upset especially since I'm graduating and should be doing something real haha.

thanks though, if I don't get a PI I'm sure it'll still be fun


----------



## hystericas

Hi I'm Jessica!
I had my phone interview February 18th(exactly 2 weeks ago from today) and have not received anything.
My dashboard stills says in progress and I haven't been pended.
Anybody else in the same boat?
I've been so anxious and stressed over this.


----------



## jtsagaratos

hystericas said:


> Hi I'm Jessica!
> I had my phone interview February 18th(exactly 2 weeks ago from today) and have not received anything.
> My dashboard stills says in progress and I haven't been pended.
> Anybody else in the same boat?
> I've been so anxious and stressed over this.



I'm the same, had my interview 2 weeks ago and nothing, no pending or anything. Hopefully this is something good. What were your top choices?


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

hystericas said:


> Hi I'm Jessica!
> I had my phone interview February 18th(exactly 2 weeks ago from today) and have not received anything.
> My dashboard stills says in progress and I haven't been pended.
> Anybody else in the same boat?
> I've been so anxious and stressed over this.





jtsagaratos said:


> I'm the same, had my interview 2 weeks ago and nothing, no pending or anything. Hopefully this is something good. What were your top choices?



Don't worry too much! I was in progress for 19 days before getting accepted and I got my top choice!

Surely you'll both hear soon!


----------



## StaceyM

Might have missed it but, if you are accepted how long do you have to pay the fees?


----------



## PirateSnowmen

StaceyM said:


> Might have missed it but, if you are accepted how long do you have to pay the fees?



You have 10 days to accept the offer, and paying the fees is one step in the process of accpeting


----------



## StaceyM

thanks!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

I was wondering if anybody new why attractions, lifeguard, concierge and hospitality have their separate sections when selecting an arrival date?


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Hi! I was accepted this morning and just picked my dates!
I will be doing Attractions for Fall 2013. 
Arriving August 19, departing January 3. 
!!!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

ArielinWonderland said:


> Hi! I was accepted this morning and just picked my dates!
> I will be doing Attractions for Fall 2013.
> Arriving August 19, departing January 3.
> !!!



Congratulations!


----------



## Wishes Count

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> I was wondering if anybody new why attractions, lifeguard, concierge and hospitality have their separate sections when selecting an arrival date?



I'm pretty sure it is to spread out when people with those roles check in. That way there are only a certain number of spots for each role on each date. This would make the training process a lot easier. I'm not sure why for attractions but for Hospitality and Concierge you need to take a week long class at Disney University. Each class can only hold probably 12-15 people and as far as I know they only have two classrooms. In the unlikely event that ALL the hospitality and concierge people wanted to check in on the same date they is no way they would be able to accommodate all of them for training! Same thing for lifeguard as they take their swim test and have to go through the classes to be certified. 

Attractions may just be based on operational needs that they would rather stagger them throughout the season. 

That's just my assumption but I think I might be on the right track as it makes sense if you think about it.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Makes sense to me! Thanks Kate!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

ArielinWonderland said:


> Hi! I was accepted this morning and just picked my dates!
> I will be doing Attractions for Fall 2013.
> Arriving August 19, departing January 3.
> !!!



Congrats!! That's when I'm arriving too!


----------



## MeganHaulbrook

StaceyM said:
			
		

> Might have missed it but, if you are accepted how long do you have to pay the fees?



You have to complete all three steps in ten days from receiving your acceptance email. After you accept, they say you'll get an email "within 24 hours" but I got mine in ten minutes or less.

Megan - "I want adventure in the great wide somewhere..." Belle


----------



## jAcKs_x0

So here's my theory.  I think Disney got everyone's applications and sorted them based on top roles.  I think they "pended" those people who were sorted into their specific roles and they are evaluating each role as a whole.  Yes there are exceptions, like the first week or so of acceptances people were accepted for many different roles.  But as of last week or the week before almost all the acceptances are coming in waves and are usually role specific.  I feel better about being pended assuming they just threw me in the pile with my top role and are going to evaluate me against everyone else once they get to my top role.  Just a theory and is no way factually backed up, but it makes some sense. Sending good vibes out to everyone else who has been pended!!


----------



## levenhopper

jAcKs_x0 said:
			
		

> So here's my theory.  I think Disney got everyone's applications and sorted them based on top roles.  I think they "pended" those people who were sorted into their specific roles and they are evaluating each role as a whole.  Yes there are exceptions, like the first week or so of acceptances people were accepted for many different roles.  But as of last week or the week before almost all the acceptances are coming in waves and are usually role specific.  I feel better about being pended assuming they just threw me in the pile with my top role and are going to evaluate me against everyone else once they get to my top role.  Just a theory and is no way factually backed up, but it makes some sense. Sending good vibes out to everyone else who has been pended!!



I like that logic!  But, what if someone's second choice is a category that is chosen/staffed before their first choice?  If that happens, by Disney waiting for some people's top choices, it automatically takes them out of contention for their second choice.


----------



## lego606

Got Disneyland, woohoo


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Congrats to everyone that has been accepted, and best of luck to those still waiting!

Lego606, Congrats on Disneyland! I'm interested to hear how things differ.



Wishes Count said:


> Attractions may just be based on operational needs that they would rather stagger them throughout the season.


It honestly makes the most sense too, since they're staggered about every other week which gives enough time for check-in, plus an extra week for training.

Attractions would fall under this as well because of the possibility needing extra training, or specialty training for certain roles and memorization.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## heaven2dc

ArielinWonderland said:


> Hi! I was accepted this morning and just picked my dates!
> I will be doing Attractions for Fall 2013.
> Arriving August 19, departing January 3.
> !!!





lego606 said:


> Got Disneyland, woohoo




Congrats to both of you!  Are both of you Disneyland or just you, lego606?  What roles were you offered?  I hadn't heard of any acceptances today for Disneyland so it was good to hear (I'm pended for DL).


----------



## ruckelc

After almost a month my pending status got changed to acceptance this morning! I'll be working attractions in Fall Advantage and I'm so excited to go down there and meet everyone. If anyone accepted for Fall Advantage is interested in photography then they should message me because I would love to have someone to walk around the parks and take photographs with. Good luck to all of those who are still waiting; I look forward to seeing all of you in Orlando.


----------



## StaceyM

Just got my acceptance letter! Main Entrance Operations Fall 2013! Wooooo  


Have to admit, I am a bit worried that I'll be driving a tram or stuck out directing people where to park. I'm a bit bummed that I won't get to see and experience as much stuck at the front but I'm going to make the best of it. 

Is there anyone here who has done Main Entrance Ops? What's it like?


----------



## AliSW

Does anyone know how to ask about switching a role for medical reasons? Because when I did custodial before after about 5 months I got a horrible breakout of acne, like the cystic kind and I had to wait until I was home to go to the doctor and get a prescription but it's not totally gone still and my mom thinks it's from when I was there. My skin before was normal and no one else in my family ever had that happen. I wonder if that's enough for me to switch. I guess I'd probably have to get proof or something though?

and I'm not meaning I'd lie or do anything to get out of custodial because I did have fun in it anyway but I definitely don't want to deal with a horrible face again haha.


----------



## SnowWhite123

I am so sorry, school as been crazy this past week due to spring break next week, so I haven't been able to get on in a while. But I just wanted to say congrats to everyone who has been accepted!! I am so happy for you and I know that the experience will be wonderful! I am still pending, but staying positive in the process. So for all of those in my boat, good luck and stay positive! We will all hear something back soon! 

Just a quick question, has anyone been accepted that was pended? Sorry if this was posted earlier and I just missed it! 

Once again, congrats to everyone!!


----------



## lego606

heaven2dc said:


> Congrats to both of you!  Are both of you Disneyland or just you, lego606?  What roles were you offered?  I hadn't heard of any acceptances today for Disneyland so it was good to hear (I'm pended for DL).



Oh, sorry, should've clarified. I got in about a week or two ago with the first DLR Attractions wave but only posted just now. That said there were a few QSFB Restaurants, PhotoPass, and Vacation Planners at around 10 AM EST this morning


----------



## WindyCityKid

Accepted! Lifeguard for Fall Advantage 2013 @ WDW!!! Roomate searching time! 

interview was on the 22nd, got my acceptance email last night!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

WindyCityKid said:


> Accepted! Lifeguard for Fall Advantage 2013 @ WDW!!! Roomate searching time!
> 
> interview was on the 22nd, got my acceptance email last night!





StaceyM said:


> Just got my acceptance letter! Main Entrance Operations Fall 2013! Wooooo
> 
> 
> Have to admit, I am a bit worried that I'll be driving a tram or stuck out directing people where to park. I'm a bit bummed that I won't get to see and experience as much stuck at the front but I'm going to make the best of it.
> 
> Is there anyone here who has done Main Entrance Ops? What's it like?



Congratulations to both! 

My roomie from my last program work MEO but not in the parking. She worked MK turnstiles and also did Parade Audience Control around the park.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, MEO in MK are the ones who handle the fastpasses and the queue at Town Square Theater to meet Mickey and the princesses but I don't know if they train all the CPs for that.

This thread about MEO should be helpful: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2898836


----------



## keysah

My interview was the 17th. I was pended. I'm still pending!!  should this worry me?


----------



## Wishes Count

keysah said:


> My interview was the 17th. I was pended. I'm still pending!!  should this worry me?



Nope. The pending email states that you will hear back by April 19th. You are still in consideration otherwise they would have just told you were "No Longer In Consideration". Hopefully they are just trying to find the right spot for you!


----------



## Jakey1

Congrats to everyone who has made it!!! 

Today marks 2 weeks since my phone interview. Still pending but staying positive and hopeful!


----------



## leeg229

Congrats to everyone who recently was accepted!!





keysah said:


> My interview was the 17th. I was pended. I'm still pending!!  should this worry me?



If you're not NLIC then you have nothing to worry about  Just know that you could be waiting until April 19th to hear anything back. Around the 3rd-4th week that you're pending you should receive an email stating something like you're still pending and we haven't forgotten about you. Hang in there!


----------



## keysah

leeg229 said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone who recently was accepted!!
> 
> If you're not NLIC then you have nothing to worry about  Just know that you could be waiting until April 19th to hear anything back. Around the 3rd-4th week that you're pending you should receive an email stating something like you're still pending and we haven't forgotten about you. Hang in there!



I'm trying my best to hang in there! The waiting is so hard haha. I check my email like every 5 minutes! I just have to be patient! It's hard because I have talked about this program for like 2 years! Now, it's here and I'm freaking out! I really hope I hear something soon!


----------



## pipermae

keysah said:


> I'm trying my best to hang in there! The waiting is so hard haha. I check my email like every 5 minutes! I just have to be patient! It's hard because I have talked about this program for like 2 years! Now, it's here and I'm freaking out! I really hope I hear something soon!



Do you have an iPhone? If so, you can make the Disney e-mail address a "VIP" and set a special ring tone to it. You can even customize what the vibrations do if your phone is on vibrate. That's what I did.


----------



## heaven2dc

StaceyM said:


> Just got my acceptance letter! Main Entrance Operations Fall 2013! Wooooo
> 
> 
> Have to admit, I am a bit worried that I'll be driving a tram or stuck out directing people where to park. I'm a bit bummed that I won't get to see and experience as much stuck at the front but I'm going to make the best of it.
> 
> Is there anyone here who has done Main Entrance Ops? What's it like?





WindyCityKid said:


> Accepted! Lifeguard for Fall Advantage 2013 @ WDW!!! Roomate searching time!
> 
> interview was on the 22nd, got my acceptance email last night!



Congrats to both of you!  I checked my Dashboard this afternoon and got NLIC'd.  This was my last time but I'm still in progress for one PI so hopefully that will work out.


----------



## lrsendek

I got my acceptance email today as an Attractions CM! I still plan on auditioning for a character performer role March 17. If I were to decline this position before my audition, would it hinder my results for that?

If anyone could answer that, that would be great! Congratulations to you all!!!!

Hopeful future CP performer!


----------



## MeganHaulbrook

lrsendek said:
			
		

> I got my acceptance email today as an Attractions CM! I still plan on auditioning for a character performer role March 17. If I were to decline this position before my audition, would it hinder my results for that?
> 
> If anyone could answer that, that would be great! Congratulations to you all!!!!
> 
> Hopeful future CP performer!



If you decline the attractions position and you don't get a character position then you won't get a position at all. I was told to accept whatever position I was given then go to auditions and they will move you. 
Also, if you get placed as a character and you change your mind about wanting to be a character, you also lose your position; I may be wrong about that but that's what I was told by someone today. 
I know the first part is correct though, that's what my phone interviewer told me.

Megan - "I want adventure in the great wide somewhere..." Belle


----------



## lrsendek

MeganHaulbrook said:


> If you decline the attractions position and you don't get a character position then you won't get a position at all. I was told to accept whatever position I was given then go to auditions and they will move you.
> Also, if you get placed as a character and you change your mind about wanting to be a character, you also lose your position; I may be wrong about that but that's what I was told by someone today.
> I know the first part is correct though, that's what my phone interviewer told me.
> 
> Megan - "I want adventure in the great wide somewhere..." Belle


Well I want to go down like no other! Unfortunately my mother is not for it completely unless I get hired for a character performer. I know that if I decline my position for attractions I will not be able to get that back, but if I were to decline and go to the audition would it harm my audition results? Especially if they find out I have declined that position?
Thanks again


----------



## lego606

lrsendek said:


> Well I want to go down like no other! Unfortunately my mother is not for it completely unless I get hired for a character performer. I know that if I decline my position for attractions I will not be able to get that back, but if I were to decline and go to the audition would it harm my audition results? Especially if they find out I have declined that position?
> Thanks again



Nope, I don't think the people at the auditions even have access to your application history.

That said Character Performer is a _very_ limited role :/


----------



## lrsendek

lego606 said:


> Nope, I don't think the people at the auditions even have access to your application history.
> 
> That said Character Performer is a _very_ limited role :/


I know it is limited :/ 
I am an upcoming sophomore in college and my mother feels I have many more years to try if I don't get hired as a performer this year. I just don't want to accept the position for Attractions, pay the processing fee, just to have to decline it. Then it hindering me when I want to apply for another semester. I am just stuck between a rock and a hard place on what to do. I know Attractions would be amazing! I am so grateful but I feel as if I would regret it.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Many congratulations to those accepted! ^^



StaceyM said:


> Is there anyone here who has done Main Entrance Ops? What's it like?


Congratulations on accepting MEO! There was a gal from last Fall Semester who had quite a descriptive blog from her program, which I can find for you if you'd like. It's definitely a great guest interaction role, and I wouldn't turn it down. You're most likely going to be turnstiles/parking moreso than anything else. Definitely check out the link Lyanne posted!



WindyCityKid said:


> Accepted! Lifeguard for Fall Advantage 2013 @ WDW!!! Roomate searching time!
> 
> interview was on the 22nd, got my acceptance email last night!


Congratulations on Lifeguard, I totally wish I was doing that! Most of the lifeguards I know right now are fully trained, but since BB and TL have been on-and-off scheduling they've been placed elsewhere in the meatime.

I'd also recommend checking out this thread for Roommates:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3067696



lrsendek said:


> I know it is limited :/
> I am an upcoming sophomore in college and my mother feels I have many more years to try if I don't get hired as a performer this year. I just don't want to accept the position for Attractions, pay the processing fee, just to have to decline it. Then it hindering me when I want to apply for another semester. I am just stuck between a rock and a hard place on what to do. I know Attractions would be amazing! I am so grateful but I feel as if I would regret it.


Just so you have an idea what's in store I'd definitely check out the Character Heights/CP Auditions thread and Character Performer Auditions thread as they're both tremendously helpful!

The only piece of advice I would give you is to do what you think you'll enjoy most. If you're fine with accepting Attractions, and the possibility of staying in that role then go for it! If you're not going to be satisfied with anything other than Character Performer, or possibly terming if you get Attractions, then don't. It's really a question to as yourself, as only you can answer it in the end. You're an adult and can make your own decisions, I hope.

Pursue your dreams.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Jakey1

Ugh I've been dealing with so much crap from my University trying to get approval to do this college program! I haven't even been accepted yet, but I obviously am trying to plan ahead in case I am accepted. I have a scholarship and need to maintain it, but also want to do Disney this fall. And I am required to work on campus 75 hours per semester for this scholarship. SO I was told I could pre-work those hours in the spring/summer and enroll in online classes to take while in Disney, but now my boss is making it really difficult for me. She is against me doing the program and I have no idea why. It's none of her freakin' business! And my University doesn't allow me to do the program through the school for internship hours because apparently Disney has been dishonest and lied to them about what students were doing down there and stuff. Their words, not mine. I spoke with the lady who heads my scholarship department, and she said IF I get accepted I can write a letter stating my intent and request pre-work hours and she will probably approve it so hopefully everything works out! Sorry but I needed to vent after today! My Disney dreams were almost crushed!!


----------



## Iris

Jakey1 said:


> Ugh I've been dealing with so much crap from my University trying to get approval to do this college program! I haven't even been accepted yet, but I obviously am trying to plan ahead in case I am accepted. I have a scholarship and need to maintain it, but also want to do Disney this fall. And I am required to work on campus 75 hours per semester for this scholarship. SO I was told I could pre-work those hours in the spring/summer and enroll in online classes to take while in Disney, but now my boss is making it really difficult for me. She is against me doing the program and I have no idea why. It's none of her freakin' business! And my University doesn't allow me to do the program through the school for internship hours because apparently Disney has been dishonest and lied to them about what students were doing down there and stuff. Their words, not mine. I spoke with the lady who heads my scholarship department, and she said IF I get accepted I can write a letter stating my intent and request pre-work hours and she will probably approve it so hopefully everything works out! Sorry but I needed to vent after today! My Disney dreams were almost crushed!!



Hope it all works out for you.  My DD was accepted for Lifeguard but when she went to pay, she realized that she had been accepted for Fall Advantage instead of Fall even though she swears she applied for Fall.  She has a class she is taking over the summer that doesn't end until the beginning of August which is why she had applied to Fall.  She said she even remembers discussing the Fall Program with her interviewer as well.  But when she went to pick her dates, it was Fall Advantage.  She called recruiting and they pretty much told her she is out of luck, no changes.  She said the lady wasn't very nice about it either.  So now she had to decline the offer.  This was her last chance because she graduates in May (she is only taking a summer course to improve a previous grade for a requirement).  Sigh....


----------



## Jakey1

Iris said:


> Hope it all works out for you.  My DD was accepted for Lifeguard but when she went to pay, she realized that she had been accepted for Fall Advantage instead of Fall even though she swears she applied for Fall.  She has a class she is taking over the summer that doesn't end until the beginning of August which is why she had applied to Fall.  She said she even remembers discussing the Fall Program with her interviewer as well.  But when she went to pick her dates, it was Fall Advantage.  She called recruiting and they pretty much told her she is out of luck, no changes.  She said the lady wasn't very nice about it either.  So now she had to decline the offer.  This was her last chance because she graduates in May (she is only taking a summer course to improve a previous grade for a requirement).  Sigh....



Thanks! I do too!

And that's so strange! Would have been nice if they could have just moved her into the fall program..somehow I imagine even if it was Disney's fault they wouldn't admit it.. That really stinks though. Hope she gets to feeling better over the whole thing


----------



## hystericas

day 16 since the interview, still haven't gotten any kind of email. I haven't been pended or anything.
this makes me so stressed. haha. :c


----------



## Wishes Count

hystericas said:


> day 16 since the interview, still haven't gotten any kind of email. I haven't been pended or anything.
> this makes me so stressed. haha. :c



Don't worry. I was in the same position, waited 18 days without hearing anything and then got my top choice! Several others who waited this long were also accepted into their top choices. Hang in there!


----------



## Nensense

So the Beauty and the Beast tour came to Sacramento tonight and me and my friend (who just got accepted to the DCP last night) went to see it! It was absolutely amazing! Definitely got me so much more pumped for the DCP and makes me hope that I get accepted even more!


----------



## dewpointe

I never post on here but I wanted to say that I have been accepted in the DCP for the fall quarter this year working for Merchandise. It was a last minute idea and I saw they were accepting applications for the fall just a few weeks ago and I've always wanted to apply. I decided to go for it.

Now I'm super excited and accepted the offer so I'm waiting for my next step currently.

Any tips?


----------



## hystericas

Wishes Count said:


> Don't worry. I was in the same position, waited 18 days without hearing anything and then got my top choice! Several others who waited this long were also accepted into their top choices. Hang in there!



I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jakey1

Today marks 2 weeks since I was pended. Hangin' in there 



dewpointe said:


> I never post on here but I wanted to say that I have been accepted in the DCP for the fall quarter this year working for Merchandise. It was a last minute idea and I saw they were accepting applications for the fall just a few weeks ago and I've always wanted to apply. I decided to go for it.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Had my phone interview this afternoon. My scheduled time was 1:45, she called at about 1:52. Here name was Nancy, she was really nice and sounded like she was really happy to talk to me. The interview lasted about 15 minutes. I remembered to call her by her name and she seemed pleased that I did. I'm hoping that she liked my answers.


----------



## WDWlover89

Whew!  I just got done with the WBI, after failing last time, and I passed!  So much weight off of my shoulders. Now I get to stress out about my phone interview on Monday. . Congrats to everyone accepted so far!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Congratulations to those of you who just finished your interviews! 



dewpointe said:


> I never post on here but I wanted to say that I have been accepted in the DCP for the fall quarter this year working for Merchandise. It was a last minute idea and I saw they were accepting applications for the fall just a few weeks ago and I've always wanted to apply. I decided to go for it.
> 
> Now I'm super excited and accepted the offer so I'm waiting for my next step currently.
> 
> Any tips?


Congrats on accepting Merchandise, and the first Fall Quarter person I've met.

Once you've already accepted your offer, paid your fees, and chosen your dates I would most definitely recommend checking out the onboarding site.

Also, if you haven't already make sure that you've got everything situated with your school for Financial Aid or anything else you may need to keep in good standing during your program.

Other than that, make your plans on how you're going to get down to Florida!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## IdobelieveinDisney

Man three days ago I find out I got accepted into Fall Advantage - Recreation and on the same day found out I can no longer do the program..D: But congrats to the rest of you! I'm totally jealous, can't wait til I can apply again and actually accept!


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

I got NLIC'd this morning.


----------



## angelmichelle

How have you guys worked out college class credit? Unfortunately I didn't have AP in high school (so I need full course load every semester), so it looks like I'll be doing 2 summer classes one summer and such to graduate on time if I do the DCP. Did your college accept any class credit or say they would? Just wondering. Congratulations to those who made it, and to those who didn't, try try try again!


----------



## levenhopper

nerdydisneygirl90 said:


> I got NLIC'd this morning.



  I'm so sorry.  

But don't let this stop you from trying again!  Look on the bright side...if you had been NLIC'd at the end of the decision window, your 6-month non-reapply window would still be in effect for Fall, 2014.  But, by getting it now, you will (probably) be able to reapply for the fall!


----------



## leeg229

levenhopper said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> But don't let this stop you from trying again!  Look on the bright side...if you had been NLIC'd at the end of the decision window, your 6-month non-reapply window would still be in effect for Fall, 2014.  But, by getting it now, you will (probably) be able to reapply for the fall!



For what it's worth, the 6 month waiting period applies only to failed WBIs. If she passed her WBI then she can apply right away next season, so that's a little bit of good news.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

levenhopper said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> But don't let this stop you from trying again!  Look on the bright side...if you had been NLIC'd at the end of the decision window, your 6-month non-reapply window would still be in effect for Fall, 2014.  But, by getting it now, you will (probably) be able to reapply for the fall!





leeg229 said:


> For what it's worth, the 6 month waiting period applies only to failed WBIs. If she passed her WBI then she can apply right away next season, so that's a little bit of good news.



Thank you for the info, yeah I passed the WBI. It was the phone interview I failed.


----------



## hystericas

still nothing, so stressful. ahhhhh.


----------



## AliceinDisneyWorld

Hi everyone! I just was accepted this past week for QSFB for the Fall program! I've been wanting to do the college program since I was in undergrad (I'm graduating from a graduate program this summer) and I still don't believe that I'm moving to Disney in August. Can't wait to meet everyone and hang out in the happiest place on Earth!


----------



## Disney4life222

AliceinDisneyWorld said:


> Hi everyone! I just was accepted this past week for QSFB for the Fall program! I've been wanting to do the college program since I was in undergrad (I'm graduating from a graduate program this summer) and I still don't believe that I'm moving to Disney in August. Can't wait to meet everyone and hang out in the happiest place on Earth!



Congratulations!  I haven't seen anyone else from grad school on here yet...unless I over looked it?.  I too had wanted to do it in undergrad but never had the time.  I will have to take some online courses during the program though as I'm not quite finished yet.


----------



## dewpointe

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Congratulations to those of you who just finished your interviews!
> 
> 
> Congrats on accepting Merchandise, and the first Fall Quarter person I've met.
> 
> Once you've already accepted your offer, paid your fees, and chosen your dates I would most definitely recommend checking out the onboarding site.
> 
> Also, if you haven't already make sure that you've got everything situated with your school for Financial Aid or anything else you may need to keep in good standing during your program.
> 
> Other than that, make your plans on how you're going to get down to Florida!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!


 
 I am in the process of figuring out how to deal with my school credit. There are people who have done the Disney Program before and they directed me to her. Just waiting for an e-mail back regarding how I will go about with school and the program. Hoping to know by tomorrow so I can send out my fees then choose my dates. 

I'm not stressing because there isn't much I can do at this point. 

And for those still waiting or who were not accepted, Don't worry! Be Happy! You can try again eventually and you will get a response if you haven't yet gotten one.


----------



## hystericas

sigh. day 19 since the interview, and still nothing. why are they doing this to meeee.


----------



## Time Traveler

I got a second "pending" email yesterday; I have been pending for over 3 weeks now. Scared me (again) because it begins with "Thank you for your interest".


----------



## touchthesky

Time Traveler said:


> I got a second "pending" email yesterday; I have been pending for over 3 weeks now. Scared me (again) because it begins with "Thank you for your interest".



Good to know it starts the same way.  I'd have probably freaked out instantly otherwise.  I'm in the pending boat, too (not quite 2 weeks yet for me).  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## hystericas

So I have apparently been pended, and I was pended on the 21st after having my interview on the 18th and didn't even know until now when I decided to explore my dashboard.
My stress level just completely skyrocketed.


----------



## surferdude

touchthesky said:


> Good to know it starts the same way.  I'd have probably freaked out instantly otherwise.  I'm in the pending boat, too (not quite 2 weeks yet for me).  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.



Also in the pending boat, 2 weeks for me so far (interviewed on the 22nd). Personally Im just hoping it has to do with my PI's or something  but Im so annoxious cause I really want to do work for disney. Anyways I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## WDWlover89

Well, i just got off the phone with my interviewer. She was so nice and she really helped me to calm down a little bit. I think it went well, or at least I don't think I absolutely blew it. Now I get to wait up to 2 weeks to see if there is a role for me. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to hear back!


----------



## keysah

I just got my second pending email! I'm so nervous!


----------



## StaceyM

I had super high hopes that I could pull the money together but it looks like this just isn't my time. I'm really hopeful that if/when I reapply (after having much more time to save money) by having to cancel out of the program this won't blacklist me or negatively affect me 

Good luck to everyone who was accepted and is going. Have a great time for me!


----------



## WDWlover89

StaceyM said:
			
		

> I had super high hopes that I could pull the money together but it looks like this just isn't my time. I'm really hopeful that if/when I reapply (after having much more time to save money) by having to cancel out of the program this won't blacklist me or negatively affect me
> 
> Good luck to everyone who was accepted and is going. Have a great time for me!



Awww that sucks!  You should reapply and it won't hurt you that you had to decline the offer. It would have only hurt you if you accepted and then had to back out.


----------



## njprincess601

I just had to reschedule my phone interview... this won't hurt my chances at all will it?


----------



## lego606

njprincess601 said:


> I just had to reschedule my phone interview... this won't hurt my chances at all will it?



Not at all.


----------



## WDWlover89

I just go my acceptance letter!  I'm FA custodial!  I haven't picked my arrival date yet, I'm waiting until tonight but I'm so excited!


----------



## surferdude

WDWlover89 said:


> I just go my acceptance letter!  I'm FA custodial!  I haven't picked my arrival date yet, I'm waiting until tonight but I'm so excited!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## surferdude

Just got my accepted letter! 
  

Ill be merchandise, kind of a bummer since I wanted attractions but I do have 3 years of experience at a large department store, for Fall.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

WDWlover89 said:


> I just go my acceptance letter!  I'm FA custodial!  I haven't picked my arrival date yet, I'm waiting until tonight but I'm so excited!





surferdude said:


> Just got my accepted letter!
> 
> 
> Ill be merchandise, kind of a bummer since I wanted attractions but I do have 3 years of experience at a large department store, for Fall.



Congrats to you both! They must have sent out a big batch of acceptances today, because I have a friend that was just accepted too!


----------



## lego606

PirateSnowmen said:


> Congrats to you both! They must have sent out a big batch of acceptances today, because I have a friend that was just accepted too!



Yep, Disneyland had a little trickle this morning followed by WDW's huge wave.


----------



## Hollsey

Count me as part of Disney World's wave! Got accepted today for Merchandise for Fall! 

I was so excited, too, because I was able to get an early check-in date (August 5) and I wasn't expecting that since quite a few acceptances have gone out before mine. But I'm definitely happy because one of my friends from my last program finishes up her internship (with Sea World) a week after this date, so we'll still be able to catch up!

Congratulations to everybody that got accepted today!  And for those who are still Pending, don't give up hope! I was Pending and got accepted in my number 2 choice so you never know!


----------



## keysah

I'm really worried. It'll be a month on Sunday that I've been pended. My first choice was entertainment. So, I was thinking that they could be waiting to send my acceptance letter until my audition next Tuesday in Charlotte. Does anyone think this could be a possibility? Or has any experience with being pended this long?


----------



## Time Traveler

keysah said:


> I'm really worried. It'll be a month on Sunday that I've been pended. My first choice was entertainment. So, I was thinking that they could be waiting to send my acceptance letter until my audition next Tuesday in Charlotte. Does anyone think this could be a possibility? Or has any experience with being pended this long?



I've been pended for the same amount of time, though my top choices were Concierge, Hospitality, and Vacation Planner. I wasn't interested in any sort of performer role.


----------



## lego606

keysah said:


> I'm really worried. It'll be a month on Sunday that I've been pended. My first choice was entertainment. So, I was thinking that they could be waiting to send my acceptance letter until my audition next Tuesday in Charlotte. Does anyone think this could be a possibility? Or has any experience with being pended this long?



For fall 2012 I was pended for 3 months and got NLIC, but at least 5 of my friends were pended for 1 month and got accepted in their first choice role and location


----------



## Jakey1

lego606 said:


> For fall 2012 I was pended for 3 months and got NLIC, but at least 5 of my friends were pended for 1 month and got accepted in their first choice role and location



Oh my gosh, that makes me feel so much better. xP 

Today marks 3 weeks that I've been pending now! I was really wondering if/when too long is _too_ long. But that made me more hopeful


----------



## surferdude

keysah said:


> I'm really worried. It'll be a month on Sunday that I've been pended. My first choice was entertainment. So, I was thinking that they could be waiting to send my acceptance letter until my audition next Tuesday in Charlotte. Does anyone think this could be a possibility? Or has any experience with being pended this long?



If I remember right they do wait for your audition to accept you for any(?) role... I remember either hearing or reading something about auditions and that you will basically be pending until after your audition. Dont be too nervous though, it might just be the departments you want havent chosen or waiting for something else. Either way if you have been pending this long, Id take it as a sign that they do want you but that they havent chosen what to do with you yet


----------



## Cais

surferdude said:
			
		

> If I remember right they do wait for your audition to accept you for any(?) role... I remember either hearing or reading something about auditions and that you will basically be pending until after your audition. Dont be too nervous though, it might just be the departments you want havent chosen or waiting for something else. Either way if you have been pending this long, Id take it as a sign that they do want you but that they havent chosen what to do with you yet



Hasn't been true for a few years now. Now they accept you and then if you qualify they switch you to entertainment.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## keysah

surferdude said:
			
		

> If I remember right they do wait for your audition to accept you for any(?) role... I remember either hearing or reading something about auditions and that you will basically be pending until after your audition. Dont be too nervous though, it might just be the departments you want havent chosen or waiting for something else. Either way if you have been pending this long, Id take it as a sign that they do want you but that they havent chosen what to do with you yet



Okay that makes me feel better. My audition is Tuesday so hopefully I'll hear something sometime next week! Thank you for the advice!


----------



## jordanri

keysah said:


> I'm really worried. It'll be a month on Sunday that I've been pended. My first choice was entertainment. So, I was thinking that they could be waiting to send my acceptance letter until my audition next Tuesday in Charlotte. Does anyone think this could be a possibility? Or has any experience with being pended this long?



you literally can be pended until the date they gave you and longer, they have moved the date back 2 weeks before


----------



## jordanri

keysah said:


> Okay that makes me feel better. My audition is Tuesday so hopefully I'll hear something sometime next week! Thank you for the advice!



also they do not wait to accept you for any role.  i had a friend who was accepted as qsfb and then was re-accepted after in to character performer...


----------



## khancock

surferdude said:


> If I remember right they do wait for your audition to accept you for any(?) role... I remember either hearing or reading something about auditions and that you will basically be pending until after your audition.



This was true at one time many years ago.  No longer.

They talk about your options if you receive an offer for another role prior to the audition in the FAQ's above the audition info.

https://disneyprogramsblog.com/?p=6104


----------



## touchthesky

Congrats to everyone who got accepted in yesterday's wave! Merchandise was my number 2 choice, so I'm getting worried now, but I'm hoping that they're considering me for character attendant instead =)

Ugh, I just don't want to be pending anymore haha


----------



## surferdude

Cais said:


> Hasn't been true for a few years now. Now they accept you and then if you qualify they switch you to entertainment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Please disregard my statement, what I saw must have been old and not realized it. So sorry but keep in mind that doesnt mean they wont pick you


----------



## ValiantHeart

Hey guys! It's been a while since I've posted here, but after being pending almost a month, yesterday I was accepted for Merchandise, Fall 2013! I'll be checking in August 5th and I am SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## njprincess601

Just had my phone interview!! I think it went well! Now it's just the waiting game.


----------



## misscpround2

are you from nj?


----------



## Jakey1

I just got another e-mail from Disney and had a mini heart attack! But it was just another pending email to let me know they haven't forgotten about me! xP kinda bummed cuz I was hoping for acceptance but pending is still better than NLIC!


----------



## leeg229

Jakey1 said:


> I just got another e-mail from Disney and had a mini heart attack! But it was just another pending email to let me know they haven't forgotten about me! xP kinda bummed cuz I was hoping for acceptance but pending is still better than NLIC!



I kind of had the same thing happen to me. I got an email and saw it was from Disney. I thought it was about the PIs I applied for but no.... it was about the Disney look. Ugh


----------



## riffgurl

Hi everyone! I just had my interview today! should i be worried if I did not get a confirmation email that I participated in the interview?

Also, when is the last day they'll start notifying people? End of march?


----------



## misscpround2

no don't worry about the email, mine came a day later and April 26 or 29 is the last day to hear back. I waited about two weeks before I heard anything


----------



## surferdude

riffgurl said:


> Hi everyone! I just had my interview today! should i be worried if I did not get a confirmation email that I participated in the interview?
> 
> Also, when is the last day they'll start notifying people? End of march?



My confirmation email for completing the interview didnt come until the next day so dont worry! 

As far as housing goes though, I picked my arrival day (only 2 available) but how does housing work? I thought u had a choice when you got down there but on my dashboard it shows my arrival day and then under it says Vista Way Apartments. So do I not get a choice (I was gonna try for Chatham I think)?


----------



## Xion

Hiya everyone! I'm entirely new to this whole pre-DCP experience and have a quick question.

I've been pending for a little over 2 weeks now, and after the Merchandise and QSFB wave, I'm getting a little worried, haha! (They were my 2nd and 3rd choice) However, I haven't seen anyone accepted into Costuming yet and that happens to be my 1st. 

So, I read through these posts and saw that the college board won't wait to choose you for a position, but is this something that only counts for Character Performers or for all positions? Are the positions handed out in a particular order?

(Hm.. Guess that's a little more than a quick question.)


----------



## Wishes Count

surferdude said:
			
		

> My confirmation email for completing the interview didnt come until the next day so dont worry!
> 
> As far as housing goes though, I picked my arrival day (only 2 available) but how does housing work? I thought u had a choice when you got down there but on my dashboard it shows my arrival day and then under it says Vista Way Apartments. So do I not get a choice (I was gonna try for Chatham I think)?



Check in is at Vista Way. Everyone gets their housing assignment once you check in. So you can ask for Chatham at that time.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Wishes Count

Xion said:
			
		

> Hiya everyone! I'm entirely new to this whole pre-DCP experience and have a quick question.
> 
> I've been pending for a little over 2 weeks now, and after the Merchandise and QSFB wave, I'm getting a little worried, haha! (They were my 2nd and 3rd choice) However, I haven't seen anyone accepted into Costuming yet and that happens to be my 1st.
> 
> So, I read through these posts and saw that the college board won't wait to choose you for a position, but is this something that only counts for Character Performers or for all positions? Are the positions handed out in a particular order?
> 
> (Hm.. Guess that's a little more than a quick question.)



In regards to Character performers it means they will offer you a position they see you as a good fit for and then pending your audition switch you to performer. 

There is really no rhyme or reason for how people are accepted and what roles are given out. Don't stress about trying to figure out a pattern because their isn't one lol. Also just because people have gotten accepted for Merch and QSFB doesn't mean that you won't be offered one of those roles. Hang in there, I'm sure you will hear something soon!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## surferdude

Wishes Count said:


> Check in is at Vista Way. Everyone gets their housing assignment once you check in. So you can ask for Chatham at that time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Ah! thanks a ton wishes


----------



## Xion

Wishes Count said:


> In regards to Character performers it means they will offer you a position they see you as a good fit for and then pending your audition switch you to performer.
> 
> There is really no rhyme or reason for how people are accepted and what roles are given out. Don't stress about trying to figure out a pattern because their isn't one lol. Also just because people have gotten accepted for Merch and QSFB doesn't mean that you won't be offered one of those roles. Hang in there, I'm sure you will hear something soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Ah, understood! Haha, guess I'm just getting antsy. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## JaeChartaye

Hello all,
My name is Jae. I am a Spring '12 graduate of Florida State University and I am currently working to complete my second degree with FSU before going for my masters. 

I've been accepted to the DCP Fall '13 and I am beyond excited! Although I am a Florida native, I have never had the opportunity to have the Magical Disney Experience, so this opportunity not only means a lot to me professionally but also personally. 

I'm coming in as one of the "older" students (I'm 25), which makes me a tad bit nervous but I felt this would be perfect for me in preparation for a future professional internship.  I am really just looking forward to all that the DCP has to offer.


----------



## surferdude

JaeChartaye said:


> Hello all,
> My name is Jae. I am a Spring '12 graduate of Florida State University and I am currently working to complete my second degree with FSU before going for my masters.
> 
> I've been accepted to the DCP Fall '13 and I am beyond excited! Although I am a Florida native, I have never had the opportunity to have the Magical Disney Experience, so this opportunity not only means a lot to me professionally but also personally.
> 
> I'm coming in as one of the "older" students (I'm 25), which makes me a tad bit nervous but I felt this would be perfect for me in preparation for a future professional internship.  I am really just looking forward to all that the DCP has to offer.



Congrats! I wouldnt call 25 older (but thats because Im 24), which role did you get?  Again congrats!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Congratulations to everyone accepted recently, and best of luck to those of you still waiting! ^^



leeg229 said:


> I kind of had the same thing happen to me. I got an email and saw it was from Disney. I thought it was about the PIs I applied for but no.... it was about the Disney look. Ugh


Time to cover up those tattoos and take those piercings out, darn! 

Funny thing is I haven't received the Disney Look message, but probably because of several reason...



Xion said:


> Hiya everyone! I'm entirely new to this whole pre-DCP experience and have a quick question.
> 
> I've been pending for a little over 2 weeks now, and after the Merchandise and QSFB wave, I'm getting a little worried, haha! (They were my 2nd and 3rd choice) However, I haven't seen anyone accepted into Costuming yet and that happens to be my 1st.
> 
> So, I read through these posts and saw that the college board won't wait to choose you for a position, but is this something that only counts for Character Performers or for all positions? Are the positions handed out in a particular order?
> 
> (Hm.. Guess that's a little more than a quick question.)


Hello, excellent name Xion! Definitely stay positive, and keep busy so time goes by quick! Pending is definitely on the better side of everything!

As far as departments for roles go an their acceptances, there's not really a reasoning behind everything. The way I've figured things is that they're giving more available roles out simple enough, whereas lower volume roles are given out sparsely. I haven't heard of many costuming, but again there could be that one person who doesn't go on the internet. 

Since Character Performers (Entertainment) roles are per audition, they are the one exception to the rule. Nor are positions handed out in a particular order/fashion as it's on an as-need bassis, really.

You've got pretty good hopes since you chose Merchandise and Quick Service Food and Beverage as there's typically a good amount of availibility for both! Keep Positive!

Have a Most Magical Day!


----------



## Xion

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hello, excellent name Xion! Definitely stay positive, and keep busy so time goes by quick! Pending is definitely on the better side of everything!
> 
> As far as departments for roles go an their acceptances, there's not really a reasoning behind everything. The way I've figured things is that they're giving more available roles out simple enough, whereas lower volume roles are given out sparsely. I haven't heard of many costuming, but again there could be that one person who doesn't go on the internet.
> 
> Since Character Performers (Entertainment) roles are per audition, they are the one exception to the rule. Nor are positions handed out in a particular order/fashion as it's on an as-need bassis, really.
> 
> You've got pretty good hopes since you chose Merchandise and Quick Service Food and Beverage as there's typically a good amount of availibility for both! Keep Positive!
> 
> Have a Most Magical Day!



Thanks! I'm a pretty big Kingdom Hearts fan, haha. Also, thanks for the response. It cleared things up and made me feel alot better over this entire process. Aaaah, I'll try to keep my head up!


----------



## levenhopper

surferdude said:


> Congrats! I wouldnt call 25 older (but thats because Im 24), which role did you get?  Again congrats!



I agree...I'm 24 now, and will turn 25 on the trip!  Welcome


----------



## leeg229

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Time to cover up those tattoos and take those piercings out, darn!
> 
> Funny thing is I haven't received the Disney Look message, but probably because of several reason...



Haha none of that here. 



> Congrats! I wouldnt call 25 older (but thats because Im 24), which role did you get? Again congrats!



^^^ This. Don't call 24/25 older. I'm turning 25 in September and my younger sister loves to remind me how _old_ I am and I think I'm still pretty young


----------



## JuRuss

I was pended last semester for 3 months and didn't receive an acceptance. I replied last week had my interview and wed and my acceptance letter fri. I received custodial, though I listed little to know interest, I am happy for the opportunity. Heard it can be quite fun.


----------



## jobro912

JuRuss said:


> I was pended last semester for 3 months and didn't receive an acceptance. I replied last week had my interview and wed and my acceptance letter fri. I received custodial, though I listed little to know interest, I am happy for the opportunity. Heard it can be quite fun.



Howdy...My son received custodial as well, and is looking forward to his time at WDW. We're just a bit west of you on 10...Baytown, Texas


----------



## BrerMouse

I took my interview March 14th at 8:15 PM. I received my "thank you for interviewing" email about an hour later. Besides that I have yet to hear anything back.


----------



## tacoboy

Hey everyone! 
My name is Jordan, I am about to graduate from Rutgers with a Double in Theater and Labor Relations. 

I was just accepted to my first program for Fall Advantage in Attractions! 

I'm really excited, though I am also still in the midst of waiting for answers from several on-property internships. 

Even if I don't get those, I am still excited to be coming down to Florida for seven months!

Anyone else arriving on June 3rd?


----------



## SnowWhite123

Hey everyone!

Congrats on all of those who got accepted! I am so happy for you!  I just received my second pending letter. Does this mean anything? Has anyone else received the same email?

Thanks! Good luck to all of those who keep waiting!


----------



## Time Traveler

SnowWhite123 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Congrats on all of those who got accepted! I am so happy for you!  I just received my second pending letter. Does this mean anything? Has anyone else received the same email?
> 
> Thanks! Good luck to all of those who keep waiting!



It's normal; they're just reminding you that you're still being considered.


----------



## SnowWhite123

Time Traveler said:


> It's normal; they're just reminding you that you're still being considered.



Okay, thanks so much! Has anyone been accepted yet that has been pended?


----------



## BrerMouse

I just got an email saying that I've been pended as well...

SO NERVOUS.


----------



## Hollsey

SnowWhite123 said:


> Okay, thanks so much! Has anyone been accepted yet that has been pended?



I have, and I believe a few others here have as well? I had my interview on February 25th, got the Pending email the next day, and then heard back about my acceptance 2 weeks later (last week--the 13th). I got one of my top choices, so don't give up hope!


----------



## SnowWhite123

Hollsey said:


> I have, and I believe a few others here have as well? I had my interview on February 25th, got the Pending email the next day, and then heard back about my acceptance 2 weeks later (last week--the 13th). I got one of my top choices, so don't give up hope!



Aww congrats! I am so happy for you! I am trying to keep positive!! I had my interview the 20th and heard back a week later that I was pended. I hope that I will hear back sooner than April 19th! Fingers crossed! What position did you get?


----------



## SnowWhite123

BrerMouse said:


> I just got an email saying that I've been pended as well...
> 
> SO NERVOUS.



It's alright! I know it is tough, but just keep up a positive attitude! It has really helped me a lot, that's for sure! I hope you hear back soon!


----------



## BrerMouse

SnowWhite123 said:


> It's alright! I know it is tough, but just keep up a positive attitude! It has really helped me a lot, that's for sure! I hope you hear back soon!



Thank you 
I'm really hoping for some good news to come soon. I've been dying to be a part of this program for like 4 years now!!

Lots of luck to everyone else as well.


----------



## ZooBoo

Hi guys! I kind of forget if I've introduced myself on her yet or not, but I thought I would again anyway since I plan on being more active! Hi! My name is Katie! I will be doing fall advantage in QSFB! I am a huge Disney fan and I am so so excited! I'm a junior at IU studying Tourism Management!


----------



## surferdude

SnowWhite123 said:


> Okay, thanks so much! Has anyone been accepted yet that has been pended?



I was pending for just a day or 2 short of 3 weeks before getting my 2/3rd choice (i told them that they were a tie as far as favorite goes). Try not to think about it to much, just keep your mind on school and you will get your answer soon enough


----------



## SnowWhite123

surferdude said:


> I was pending for just a day or 2 short of 3 weeks before getting my 2/3rd choice (i told them that they were a tie as far as favorite goes). Try not to think about it to much, just keep your mind on school and you will get your answer soon enough



Thank you so much! What did you end up getting?


----------



## surferdude

SnowWhite123 said:


> Thank you so much! What did you end up getting?



Merchandise for Fall


----------



## SnowWhite123

surferdude said:


> Merchandise for Fall



Awesome! I hope that it all works out! I'm still pending! haha


----------



## Jakey1

Officially been pending for 1 month!

Maybe today will be the day..


----------



## keysah

Have they sent out any acceptances to character attendant?


----------



## touchthesky

keysah said:


> Have they sent out any acceptances to character attendant?



Doesn't seem like they've sent out a whole lot. That was my top choice and I'm pending. Hoping/have a feeling that may be why. Does anyone know how big of a role that is? I've heard anywhere from almost as big as merch to 50-100. Its very confusing.....


----------



## Wishes Count

touchthesky said:


> Doesn't seem like they've sent out a whole lot. That was my top choice and I'm pending. Hoping/have a feeling that may be why. Does anyone know how big of a role that is? I've heard anywhere from almost as big as merch to 50-100. Its very confusing.....



I have heard that it is a very small role. There is no way it is as big as merch!


----------



## keysah

touchthesky said:


> Doesn't seem like they've sent out a whole lot. That was my top choice and I'm pending. Hoping/have a feeling that may be why. Does anyone know how big of a role that is? I've heard anywhere from almost as big as merch to 50-100. Its very confusing.....



I've been pending and I'm hoping that's the reason because it was one of my top choices!


----------



## touchthesky

Wishes Count said:


> I have heard that it is a very small role. There is no way it is as big as merch!



Thanks.  People seem to have all heard different things about the sizes.  I'm hoping/guessing not as big as merch/attractions (obviously), but not quite as small as say BBB/PL


----------



## Xion

touchthesky said:


> Thanks.  People seem to have all heard different things about the sizes.  I'm hoping/guessing not as big as merch/attractions (obviously), but not quite as small as say BBB/PL



There's actually a site where people go in and list their name and placement for Fall/Fall Advantage 2013 WDWCP. Found it on the Fall Facebook group.

disneycollegeprogramplacements.weebly.com/countdown-til-check-in.html
(I can't yet post links!)

Of course, it doesn't come close to showing all the people who were accepted in each position, but it should give you a good idea on the sizes of each role.

I'm pretty much with you in hoping that I'm still pending given that the role I wanted seems to be a really small one. Not to mention, I haven't really heard much about anyone being accepted outside of Merch, QSFB, Custodial, Attractions, Main Enterance and Lifeguarding... Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Musings

Merch is definitely more than 50-100 people accepted per semester. Either way, good luck to those applying!


----------



## touchthesky

Musings said:


> Merch is definitely more than 50-100 people accepted per semester. Either way, good luck to those applying!



I should have rephrased my original post better. People have said different things about the size of character attendant. Some have said its just a little smaller than Meech (so in the 1,000 range I'm guessing). Others have said its one of the smaller roles (50-100). I'm hoping its somewhere in the middle of that. But I have no way of knowing.

Xion -greetings fellow kingdom hearts fan! What were your top roles? I agree not much has been said outside of the biggest roles, but I'm starting to get the feeling that's normal. Good luck!


----------



## dairylives

Character attendant is not one of the biggest roles, but its not really near the smaller roles either.  BBB/PL, Concierge, Entertainment, and (i believe Recreation) are far smaller.  I suppose CA is small compared to QSFB, Attractions, or Merch, but far from being one of the hardest CPs to get.


----------



## Xion

touchthesky said:


> I should have rephrased my original post better. People have said different things about the size of character attendant. Some have said its just a little smaller than Meech (so in the 1,000 range I'm guessing). Others have said its one of the smaller roles (50-100). I'm hoping its somewhere in the middle of that. But I have no way of knowing.
> 
> Xion -greetings fellow kingdom hearts fan! What were your top roles? I agree not much has been said outside of the biggest roles, but I'm starting to get the feeling that's normal. Good luck!



Haha! Fellow fan! My top role was Costuming, then Merch and QSFB. Since there has been SO many people already accepted into the ladder two, I'm reaaaally hoping that means I have a chance with the Costuming role (Told the interviewer I'd been doing cosplay comissions and theatre work for years if that means anything, haha!) . I've read that not many of people choose that role, but at the same time it's a fairly small role as it is. Likewise, I haven't heard anyone get into the role yet, same with Character Attendant.

On a good note, today there have been acceptances into Photopass and BBB, so it does seem like they're finally getting around to those smaller roles!


----------



## Oreyan

Hi everyone!

I just got accepted into the Fall Advanage Program in Merchandise so I thought I should register on here and introduce myself.

My name is Anthony and I am a Philosophy major at the University of Colorado in Boulder. I am really excited for this opportunity and I am rooting for everyone else on here who are still waiting to hear back.


----------



## touchthesky

Xion said:


> Haha! Fellow fan! My top role was Costuming, then Merch and QSFB. Since there has been SO many people already accepted into the ladder two, I'm reaaaally hoping that means I have a chance with the Costuming role (Told the interviewer I'd been doing cosplay comissions and theatre work for years if that means anything, haha!) . I've read that not many of people choose that role, but at the same time it's a fairly small role as it is. Likewise, I haven't heard anyone get into the role yet, same with Character Attendant.
> 
> On a good note, today there have been acceptances into Photopass and BBB, so it does seem like they're finally getting around to those smaller roles!



I've been thinking the same thing. My 2 and 3 were merch and attractions, which has also had several huge waves.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Oreyan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just got accepted into the Fall Advanage Program in Merchandise so I thought I should register on here and introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Anthony and I am a Philosophy major at the University of Colorado in Boulder. I am really excited for this opportunity and I am rooting for everyone else on here who are still waiting to hear back.



Congrats!


----------



## njprincess601

I got accepted yesterday for Concierge! I am really excited about it but my parents don't want me to go. Has anyone else had to fight their parents on this?


----------



## lego606

njprincess601 said:


> I got accepted yesterday for Concierge! I am really excited about it but my parents don't want me to go. Has anyone else had to fight their parents on this?



I had to, but because I got into California and not Florida like they wanted. My case was that Cali is more selective, but also that this is an amazing internship opportunity that gets my foot in the door at Disney, which is a place that I really want to work.


----------



## Wishes Count

njprincess601 said:


> I got accepted yesterday for Concierge! I am really excited about it but my parents don't want me to go. Has anyone else had to fight their parents on this?



What is the main reason your parent's do not want you to go? I can probably offer you advice based on what they are worried about.


----------



## njprincess601

Wishes Count said:


> What is the main reason your parent's do not want you to go? I can probably offer you advice based on what they are worried about.



I'll be graduating college before I do the program and they feel that it's not what I should be doing with a college degree. Mostly, they don't take the program seriously and think I should get a real, full time job.

However, I see the program and a starting point for my career with Disney. I know that this could lead to more opportunities in the future but my parents just don't see that.


----------



## surferdude

njprincess601 said:


> I'll be graduating college before I do the program and they feel that it's not what I should be doing with a college degree. Mostly, they don't take the program seriously and think I should get a real, full time job.
> 
> However, I see the program and a starting point for my career with Disney. I know that this could lead to more opportunities in the future but my parents just don't see that.



My parents had similar issues, but I explained that it is a foot in the door for a company that I have always wanted to work for. Even if nothing comes from it, it is no worse then my current part time job. It offers more hours (min. 32 a week) compared to my current job giving me just 20 hrs a week. Also having Disney on your resume can't hurt when applying ANYWHERE else. On top of that, its a test for yourself. It offers a safety net, testing yourself to be responsible (I know most people will argue that they do not need it...but its more proof). I assume you live at home, so this will show your parents you can live by yourself, be on time for work, manage your own money and so on. Plus it can give you a foot in the door and lets you make sure that you will be happy working there (although, realistically you can not do this for many other jobs, it cant hurt right?). 

Best of luck to you! Hope your parents agree that this will be a good decision. Also keep in mind though, you are an adult and it is only up to you. It is your life, I am not saying to start a family feud or be rude but rather show them that you have thought out this decision and that given your current situation (assuming this is true) that it is the best thing for you.


----------



## Wishes Count

njprincess601 said:


> I'll be graduating college before I do the program and they feel that it's not what I should be doing with a college degree. Mostly, they don't take the program seriously and think I should get a real, full time job.
> 
> However, I see the program and a starting point for my career with Disney. I know that this could lead to more opportunities in the future but my parents just don't see that.



Okay, First, many people wait until they have graduated to do the program, and use the CP to gain some real world experience. I don't know if you are a hospitality major but concierge is considered a somewhat prestigious role on the CP. If you want to get into hospitality or get into management this is a great oppourtunity for you to get some hands on experience and learn from the leader in hospitality and tourism. Even if you want to take on another role with the company such as HR or Marketing, having the CP as a building block is really a great thing because you learn the culture of the company and learn so many valuable transferable skills.

A CP will make you eligible for some Alumni Only Professional Internships (Which you would need to apply for around Sept/Oct) that you could do after your Fall program ends. You can also apply for management internships at that time or decide if you want to move to full or part time with the company.

Even if you don't decide to stay with the company, it can help out your resume greatly. I got an internship with General Motors and I feel it was because I had Disney on my resume and was able to draw from that experience on my resume. The position was for Marketing and I did hospitality on my CP.

I hope that helps


----------



## JarelSettles

njprincess601 said:


> I got accepted yesterday for Concierge! I am really excited about it but my parents don't want me to go. Has anyone else had to fight their parents on this?



Honestly, I know a lot of my friend who have gone through this and I dont think our parents understand the competitiveness of the economy today. Whenever they graduated college, they were able to get in with a great company because not too many people had college degrees. Now, we have to fight tooth and nail to set ourselves apart to even get an entry level job. I think doing DCP will be greatly beneficial for you to just make connections within the Disney company. You never know who you may come in contact with and where the connection can lead. I hope this help!


----------



## Zj92

Ciao

My name is Zach.  I'm a sophomore (maybe junior by credit hours?) at The Ohio State University.  The THE is required, fyi   I'm majoring in Political Science with a minor in Italian.  I'll be checking in Aug 19th at WDW and will be in Merchandising!

Anyone else excited to work for the  ?

I know I am!

P.S. Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is quite possibly my favorite event at Disney and will certainly be dancing to Feliz Navidad at the Ozborne lights in MGM/Hollywood Studios (if you don't know what I'm talking about, you are missing out and I will be more than happy to show you the moves)


----------



## lego606

Zj92 said:


> Ciao
> 
> My name is Zach.  I'm a sophomore (maybe junior by credit hours?) at The Ohio State University.  The THE is required, fyi   I'm majoring in Political Science with a minor in Italian.  I'll be checking in Aug 19th at WDW and will be in Merchandising!
> 
> Anyone else excited to work for the  ?
> 
> I know I am!
> 
> P.S. Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is quite possibly my favorite event at Disney and will certainly be dancing to Feliz Navidad at the Ozborne lights in MGM/Hollywood Studios (if you don't know what I'm talking about, you are missing out and I will be more than happy to show you the moves)



The first time I step into Disneyland (or DCA) with my costume on, I'll probably cry


----------



## surferdude

Zj92 said:


> Ciao
> Anyone else excited to work for the  ?



Extremely excited! My check in date is so far away, and graduation coming up but it is still the only thing I can think about XD


----------



## Wishes Count

Zj92 said:


> Ciao
> 
> My name is Zach.  I'm a sophomore (maybe junior by credit hours?) at The Ohio State University.  The THE is required, fyi



We could have been friends, too bad you are a Buckeye.  I'm a Penn State Nittany Lion


----------



## Hollsey

Zj92 said:
			
		

> P.S. Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is quite possibly my favorite event at Disney and will certainly be dancing to Feliz Navidad at the Ozborne lights in MGM/Hollywood Studios (if you don't know what I'm talking about, you are missing out and I will be more than happy to show you the moves)



Is it the Cupid Shuffle essentially? I caught the most adorable older woman CM doing it my last trip (not my CP but a year after that) and I had to join! So much fun and a really neat way to experience the lights!

And I'm a Cincinnati Bearcat so I'm close-ish. Not technically supposed to be a Buckeye fan, but isn't it more of an in-state rivalry?


----------



## Wishes Count

Bump so others can find this.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## njprincess601

Question.. I'm trying to select my start date and the only one left for my role is May 13, but I'm still in school then and would need to start either May 20 or 27. Is there anyone I can call and talk to or am I pretty much screwed? Thanks!


----------



## lego606

njprincess601 said:


> Question.. I'm trying to select my start date and the only one left for my role is May 13, but I'm still in school then and would need to start either May 20 or 27. Is there anyone I can call and talk to or am I pretty much screwed? Thanks!



Call the Programs office. If it's because of school they're usually helpful.


----------



## elyse493

Just got accepted to be a Lifeguard starting August 5th! So excited


----------



## xxcourt

I just got accepted yesterday for QSFB. I'm super excited


----------



## Maggie5683

I was accepted yesterday for Fall Advantage Merchandise. I had listed Fall as my first choice, so now I'm scrambling to get everything done in time for my May 27 check in! So excited!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

elyse493 said:


> Just got accepted to be a Lifeguard starting August 5th! So excited





xxcourt said:


> I just got accepted yesterday for QSFB. I'm super excited





Maggie5683 said:


> I was accepted yesterday for Fall Advantage Merchandise. I had listed Fall as my first choice, so now I'm scrambling to get everything done in time for my May 27 check in! So excited!



Congratulations!


----------



## sarewil

I was just accepted this morning for Fall Advantage QSF&B. I will be arriving on Ma 27th and can't wait to meet everyone. I need to find roommates and figure out which apartments I would like to live in.


----------



## mhuggy

I have officially accepted to be a lifeguard starting August 19th! Could not be more excited!


----------



## Hhidden92

Hey guys,
My name is Heather Hidden. I'm a junior at Colorado Mesa University with a double major in Management and Marketing. I am waiting to hear if I get in the DCP or not. But am hopeful that I will get in for Fall 2013! Keep Your Fingers Crossed For Me 
Best,
Heather


----------



## DisneyBill

Hhidden92 said:


> Hey guys,
> My name is Heather Hidden. I'm a junior at Colorado Mesa University with a double major in Management and Marketing. I am waiting to hear if I get in the DCP or not. But am hopeful that I will get in for Fall 2013! Keep Your Fingers Crossed For Me
> Best,
> Heather



Welcome to the Dis! Best of luck to you in your CP quest. Our DD is also on pins and needles waiting for a final outcome on CP acceptance.


----------



## Xion

Was just accepted today into Fall 2013 Costuming! My heart's been racing all day!


----------



## SnowWhite123

Hey everyone!! I just got accepted for Fall Attractions after being pended! I am so excited to meet everyone and wish everyone luck who are still waiting!


----------



## Time Traveler

I got NLIC'd a few hours ago, 9 weeks after my phone interview.


----------



## BrerMouse

My dashboard says "No Longer in Consideration" but I didn't get an email and the last notification notice on my dashboard is that I'm still pending........


----------



## Time Traveler

BrerMouse said:


> My dashboard says "No Longer in Consideration" but I didn't get an email and the last notification notice on my dashboard is that I'm still pending........



Same here.


----------



## keysah

Time Traveler said:


> Same here.



That's what my dashboard says!


----------



## teacher100

DS has been pending since March 1.  Just got NLIC.  If he hadn't been strung along so long he wouldn't have been as devastated.


----------



## DisneyParent

BrerMouse said:


> My dashboard says "No Longer in Consideration" but I didn't get an email and the last notification notice on my dashboard is that I'm still pending........



My Daughter got her Arrival date as May 20th and the email to complete the preboard documents which are all done.

Now the Dashboard has a link in the communications titled WDWCP Food Service QSR H/H which says: The job posting you are looking for has expired or the position has already been filled. If you are interested in one of our other opportunities, please visit our career site.

Is this normal after you are locked in or should she call and checkup on this?


----------



## AliSW

So I heard some people are being switched to arrive Sept 9. If I asked them to switch from my date to that would I be able to?


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

DisneyParent said:


> My Daughter got her Arrival date as May 20th and the email to complete the preboard documents which are all done.
> 
> Now the Dashboard has a link in the communications titled WDWCP Food Service QSR H/H which says: The job posting you are looking for has expired or the position has already been filled. If you are interested in one of our other opportunities, please visit our career site.
> 
> Is this normal after you are locked in or should she call and checkup on this?



That's normal. 
I believe that means they've already placed her somewhere.


----------



## SierraRose

AliSW said:


> So I heard some people are being switched to arrive Sept 9. If I asked them to switch from my date to that would I be able to?



One of my roommates got her date changed 

I know if Disney goes and changes my date I'd get right on the phone and complain. My family's vacation is scheduled around my arrival date!(spend 5 days in Florida with family and last day is my check in day) and we already got our hotels booked! Plane tickets are also non refundable!!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Congratulations to all of those that accepted! 



BrerMouse said:


> My dashboard says "No Longer in Consideration" but I didn't get an email and the last notification notice on my dashboard is that I'm still pending........


There's the error with the system that it doesn't send an email out, especially with the close of applications. Don't give up! 



DisneyParent said:


> My Daughter got her Arrival date as May 20th and the email to complete the preboard documents which are all done.
> 
> Now the Dashboard has a link in the communications titled WDWCP Food Service QSR H/H which says: The job posting you are looking for has expired or the position has already been filled. If you are interested in one of our other opportunities, please visit our career site.
> 
> Is this normal after you are locked in or should she call and checkup on this?


The reason why the posting has "expired" as you are seeing is because applications for the College Program close, and the posting is removed from the database. So in the meantime the dashboard system is requesting the position listings that have been applied for, and it's essentially being rejected.

All in all, nothing to worry about as she's still in the same status. It's perfectly normal as applications closed.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## DisneyParent

RogerRadcliffe said:


> The reason why the posting has "expired" as you are seeing is because applications for the College Program close, and the posting is removed from the database. So in the meantime the dashboard system is requesting the position listings that have been applied for, and it's essentially being rejected.
> 
> All in all, nothing to worry about as she's still in the same status. It's perfectly normal as applications closed.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Thanks for the reassurance - with reservations booked at Disney and a nonrefundable Airline ticket for Mom meeting us there we were a little concerned.


----------



## DisneyParent

Daughter got the DORMS access email and completed all of that. Have the Housing Boarding Pass and the other 3 support documents all printed for check-in.

Is there any more steps after this before we show up on the 20th so we know what to expect next?


----------



## corpcomp

Sorry to ask a stupid question but does anyone do internships in the Imagineering or computer science departments at WDW?  Or are they all more parks (merchandise, custodial) oriented?  DS is going to Georgia Tech next year and has been to WDW at least 20 times. He has talked to many interns about the program but only those meeting the guests. He did meet a great girl from Cornell flipping burgers at Beaches and Cream who was very helpful and actually really enjoyed working there.


----------



## leeg229

corpcomp said:


> Sorry to ask a stupid question but does anyone do internships in the Imagineering or computer science departments at WDW?  Or are they all more parks (merchandise, custodial) oriented?  DS is going to Georgia Tech next year and has been to WDW at least 20 times. He has talked to many interns about the program but only those meeting the guests. He did meet a great girl from Cornell flipping burgers at Beaches and Cream who was very helpful and actually really enjoyed working there.



At the freshman/sophomore level, you're mostly limited to the College program which is the merch/custodial/attractions roles that you mentioned. However, at the junior/senior/graduate levels the Professional Internships start to become available to him like IT positions, engineering positions, finance, marketing, managerial etc... Most of the professional internships require the student to be at least junior level before applying.


----------



## corpcomp

leeg229 said:


> At the freshman/sophomore level, you're mostly limited to the College program which is the merch/custodial/attractions roles that you mentioned. However, at the junior/senior/graduate levels the Professional Internships start to become available to him like IT positions, engineering positions, finance, marketing, managerial etc... Most of the professional internships require the student to be at least junior level before applying.



Great! Thank you for the information. Makes sense. And what is the WBI everyone seems to mention?  Some type of phone interview?


----------



## touchthesky

corpcomp said:


> Great! Thank you for the information. Makes sense. And what is the WBI everyone seems to mention?  Some type of phone interview?



Its short for Web Based Interview.  Its actually the screening interview that needs to be completed prior to the phone interview.  I don't actually remember much of what was asked, so if anyone else wants to fill in there, feel free.


----------



## wdwfanboy32

One of my friends is saying he got a form in his email about consenting to a drug test and he has to hand it in when he checks in on Monday. Anyone know what kind of test it is? Like, is it a pee test or a hair test or a blood test?


----------



## littlelionsam

i have a question - should i be receiving e-mails from disney? i was accepted all the way back in february & i'm getting a little concerned that i haven't gotten anything besides my acceptance & confirmation of accepting the offer


----------



## PirateSnowmen

littlelionsam said:


> i have a question - should i be receiving e-mails from disney? i was accepted all the way back in february & i'm getting a little concerned that i haven't gotten anything besides my acceptance & confirmation of accepting the offer



I'm pretty sure that's normal. I was accepted at the beginning of March and I've only gotten the same emails as you. I believe you start to get more emails as you get closer to your arrival date.


----------



## Shelly

Ok. I need the personnel number and the pernr number and leader name.
Where do i find this info.
I have what I believe is the pernr # but not the rest.
My daughter is at wdw started last week but they need her doctors medical accomodation forms turned in and she has no idea what her personnel number is or her leader name. She has only trained 2 days, and now is off for 2 days.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Wishes Count

Shelly said:


> Ok. I need the personnel number and the pernr number and leader name.
> Where do i find this info.
> I have what I believe is the pernr # but not the rest.
> My daughter is at wdw started last week but they need her doctors medical accomodation forms turned in and she has no idea what her personnel number is or her leader name. She has only trained 2 days, and now is off for 2 days.
> Any suggestions?



Her personnel number is the number on her ID. Usually 6 digits with 00 in front of it. Perner is the same number. As for leader name there isn't really a way to figure it out without going to her location and asking. She should just go there on her day off and ask the manager for their full name to put on the paper. She could probably put College Program but it might get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Musings

Shelly said:


> Ok. I need the personnel number and the pernr number and leader name.
> Where do i find this info.
> I have what I believe is the pernr # but not the rest.
> My daughter is at wdw started last week but they need her doctors medical accomodation forms turned in and she has no idea what her personnel number is or her leader name. She has only trained 2 days, and now is off for 2 days.
> Any suggestions?



She should go in on her off day and talk to the leader if it can't wait. Either that or go to Vista and ask for help there.


----------



## DisneyParent

Have her go in on her day off. The numbers can also be found on the online hub...


----------



## Cais

If you search yourself in rostr on the hub it shows your leader as well.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Shelly said:


> Ok. I need the personnel number and the pernr number and leader name.
> Where do i find this info.
> I have what I believe is the pernr # but not the rest.
> My daughter is at wdw started last week but they need her doctors medical accomodation forms turned in and she has no idea what her personnel number is or her leader name. She has only trained 2 days, and now is off for 2 days.
> Any suggestions?



Just my opinion, but I feel that if your daughter is responsible enough to be away from home to do the college program, she should also be responsible enough to be able to fill out her own paperwork.

(Granted, I don't know the situation here ... if this is a form that needs to be filled out by her home doctor, then obviously, help her out, but things like her personnel # and her manager's name, she should be able to do on her own, and if she doesn't know who her manager is, then she should take the responsibility to find out, even if it means going in on her day off to talk to someone in her area)


----------



## jgh

Posting for a friend...

What's one of the best ways to find a roomate before check-in?

She's arriving August 26 and is over 21. She's only been able to find a very limited number of people arriving that day.


----------



## levenhopper

jgh said:


> Posting for a friend...
> 
> What's one of the best ways to find a roomate before check-in?
> 
> She's arriving August 26 and is over 21. She's only been able to find a very limited number of people arriving that day.



Check out the various Facebook groups!  I think there has been one made for every arrival date.


----------



## Musings

jgh said:


> Posting for a friend...
> 
> What's one of the best ways to find a roomate before check-in?
> 
> She's arriving August 26 and is over 21. She's only been able to find a very limited number of people arriving that day.



Try Facebook, they don't have a roommate matching system. Either that or go adventurous. If she has a specific preference, keeping her choices open may work out in her favor.


----------



## keypooh90

So, I did a program, Spring 2012.  I'm planning on applying for Fall/Fall Advantage 2014.  I'm curious, what were the check in dates for Fall 2013?


----------



## PirateSnowmen

keypooh90 said:


> So, I did a program, Spring 2012.  I'm planning on applying for Fall/Fall Advantage 2014.  I'm curious, what were the check in dates for Fall 2013?



August 5, 12, 19, 26. I also think they later opened a date on September 9th, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## keypooh90

PirateSnowmen said:


> August 5, 12, 19, 26. I also think they later opened a date on September 9th, but I'm not 100% sure.



Thank you!!! This helps a lot. What about Fall Advantage?


----------



## PirateSnowmen

keypooh90 said:


> Thank you!!! This helps a lot. What about Fall Advantage?



I'm not totally sure about Fall Advantage, but I think the arrival dates were May 13, 20 and June 3, 10. Not positive though.


----------



## Wishes Count

PirateSnowmen said:


> I'm not totally sure about Fall Advantage, but I think the arrival dates were May 13, 20 and June 3, 10. Not positive though.



Those are correct. Also May 27th and they also added a July 8th but it was very small.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Wishes Count said:


> Those are correct. Also May 27th and they also added a July 8th but it was very small.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks for correcting me  I knew I probably didn't have all the dates - I wasn't sure about the 27th because it was a holiday.


----------



## AliSW

yeah September 9 is a date, I was switched to it.
I really want to arrive August 26 though, might that even be possible??


----------



## ValiantHeart

I would call recruiting and ask! One of my friends was planning on doing the program and can't go anymore, and that was her arrival date, so they may still have room for you, but call Recruiting!


----------



## sap2010

Hey guys! So I found out my location a couple weeks before check in, but I'm a little confused about it. My role is QSFB, but my location is the Epcot Cast Member services building. Has anyone heard of this happening or knows what it means?


----------



## Cais

sap2010 said:


> Hey guys! So I found out my location a couple weeks before check in, but I'm a little confused about it. My role is QSFB, but my location is the Epcot Cast Member services building. Has anyone heard of this happening or knows what it means?



That's probably the address of your managers office which has no bearing on your location.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## beepbeepimajeep

A QSFB CP being placed in Epcot has a pretty high probability of being in the outdoor foods department (food carts), since all the international CPs in the world showcase operate almost all of Epcot's quick service restaurants. You'll probably end up selling ice cream outside of Canada one day and drinks near Test Track the next, which is why they couldn't give you a more descriptive description of your work location.

The only other places would be Electric Umbrella or Sunshine Seasons, though I would think there would be some mention of Future World in your location if that were the case.


----------



## khancock

sap2010 said:


> Hey guys! So I found out my location a couple weeks before check in, but I'm a little confused about it. My role is QSFB, but my location is the Epcot Cast Member services building. Has anyone heard of this happening or knows what it means?



And this is exactly why College Recruiting doesn't give this information out prior to arrival.  This information doesn't make sense outside of the company and only generates questions/confusion.

That and they might have to change it prior to the day someone checks in.


----------



## beepbeepimajeep

khancock said:


> And this is exactly why College Recruiting doesn't give this information out prior to arrival.  This information doesn't make sense outside of the company and only generates questions/confusion.
> 
> That and they might have to change it prior to the day someone checks in.



That's true, but it's still fun and exciting to speculate where you'll be working.


----------

